# DELHI - 2010 Commonwealth Games



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

All the related updates to be posted here....

*2010 Commonwealth Games, Delhi October 3-14​**Official Website​**Wikipedia Page​*









*Shera* - the CWG mascot









*Games Medals*









*Queen's Baton* - click on it to view large











*Baton Route*
International Sector









Domestic Sector









*Promotional Video*





*Stadiums​*
*Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium – Athletics, lawn bowls, weightlifting*












































































*Weightlifting stadium* (inside the JLN stadium complex)




























*Dhyan Chand National Stadium – Hockey*





























*Indira Gandhi Arena – Archery, cycling, gymnastics, wrestling*










*Main hall* for gymnastics









*Wrestling Hall*









*Cycling Velodrome*




























*Delhi University sports complex – Rugby sevens*



















*Thyagaraj Stadium – Netball*



















*Siri Fort Sports Complex – Badminton, Squash*

*Badminton Arena*



















*Dr. Karni Singh Shooting Range – Shooting*


















*Talkatora Stadium – Boxing*


















*SPM Swimming Pool Complex – Aquatics*





































*RK Khanna Tennis Complex – Tennis*



























*Yamuna Sports Complex – Table tennis*




























*Netball and boxing training venue at DU*










*Games Village in July 2010​*









*July 2010*: Games Village updates from Emaar MGF's website. Check the link out for more images.






































*CWG Calendar​*










*Countries Participating - 72​*


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Tennis cc gettyimages




































Talkatora Stadium


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

updates on some other venues...
cc ausguy





































JLN STadium(78,000)(Main Stadium)


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Cycling Velodrome


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by ...aditya... View Post
Latest updates on Rugby 7 venues in Delhi Univresity campus.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Swimming spy cams
cc ABHISKEK101


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

*Dr. Karni Singh Shooting Range*


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

extras


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Most still seem to have work ongoing? Without test events, or some kind of trial run, that might be an issue.

Overall I am impressed by the amount of venues that have been built.

What are fdeelings of most Indians about these CG? In Australia, people have lost interest about the CG for years now. Even hosting them in 2006 was a struggle to get people excited, but they ended up being good.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

We're just hoping that they don't end up being a disaster. Anything more than that is bonus.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Marathaman said:


> We're just hoping that they don't end up being a disaster. Anything more than that is bonus.


Thats fair enough too. No country wants to see failure on their own turf, well anywhere for that matter.

I think it will be a success and hopefully will drive confidence in India to go further for an Olympic bid in future.

The metro and the stadiums, along with the new airport, are all great additions to the infrastructure.


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

I hope that they will be ready they will needs gods help for that.


----------



## Indian Rockstars (Aug 19, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> I hope that they will be ready they will needs gods help for that.


Oh thanks Matthew ...you to need it my friend...!!


----------



## Indian Rockstars (Aug 19, 2009)

Melb_aviator said:


> Thats fair enough too. No country wants to see failure on their own turf, well anywhere for that matter.
> 
> I think it will be a success and hopefully will drive confidence in India to go further for an Olympic bid in future.
> 
> The metro and the stadiums, along with the new airport, are all great additions to the infrastructure.


+1


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm like Aviator, been a bit "yawn" about CG's in recent years (esp with Australia dominating the medal tally so much)

even when it was in Melb, I actually never bothered to see a single event

that being said, I'm actually starting to get excited about 2010

not only will the competition be much tighter now (and therefore more interesting), but I reckon India will turn on a great event. hoping this helps give the event a big boost for the future, but also puts India on the map for future events


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> I hope that they will be ready they will needs gods help for that.


and some goodwill from the world too will be helpfull!


----------



## swords (Jul 13, 2010)

Cool :O


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*India Medal Tally at CWG 2010*



T74 said:


> I'm like Aviator, been a bit "yawn" about CG's in recent years (esp with Australia dominating the medal tally so much)
> 
> even when it was in Melb, ..... but also puts India on the map for future events


Yup, OZ are going to dominate. They are strong in Gymnastics, Athletics (CW groupwise) and Aquatics (in world level) and may get anywhere around 70 Golds.
But this Games India will be Second next to OZ - 36 to 61 Golds
Athletics: 1 
Aquatics: 0
Rugby: 0
Lawn Bowls: 0
Hockey: 0 to 1
Gymanstics: 0
Wrestling: 6 to 9
Judo: 2 to 4
Boxing: 2 to 4
Table Tennis: 3 to 6
Weightlifting: 3 to 7
Shooting: 15 to 19
Archery: 2 to 4
Lawn Tennis: 1 to 4
Squash: 0 to 1
Netball: 0
Cycling: 0
Badminton: 1 to 2
----------------
Total: 36 to 61 Gold (Worst to best Case Scenario)
----------------
Unlike South Africa, we will have a respectable finish after spending close to USD 2 Billion(Airport/Metro were never a part of the CWG plan) on Delhi CWG
The best thing would be if the form is carried forward and the performance is repeated in Guangzhou Asian Games wherein it may just be 16 Golds due to tough competition and stand 6 or 7th in the table.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The only 2010 CWG venue I haven't looked at updates of is the Lawn Bowls venue near Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

yashchauhan said:


> updates on some other venues...
> cc ausguy


Yash, Good you started a thread here.

Would request all SSC forumers to post updates in both the Desi Thread and this one too.

And the outdoor gallery in Yamuna Complex what is that for, Archery or.....?
How big is the field of play for this gallery?


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Yash, Good you started a thread here.
> 
> Would request all SSC forumers to post updates in both the Desi Thread and this one too.
> 
> ...


ya the initial ones of archery will be played at YSC and the final ones at India Gate!


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

cc getty
Wrestling Venue @ IGI Sports Complex


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Sirifort Jan,2010


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

What time dose the Opening and Closing Ceremony starts in GM+8 time


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> What time dose the Opening and Closing Ceremony starts in GM+8 time


its will be 7:00 pm by IST so by your time it will about 9:00pm!!!


----------



## Dubai-Toluca (Nov 15, 2006)

where will the ceremonies take place? I mean, the venues for the opening and closing


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Dubai-Toluca said:


> where will the ceremonies take place? I mean, the venues for the opening and closing


JLN Stadium(78,000)...see the pics on page1.:cheers:


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

SPM AQUATICS CENTRE INAUGURATED


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Can you show me a map of Delhi and all the sadia where the Sporting com will take place on the Delhi map.

Im thinking of going to the Games what is their to do in Delhi?


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

every venue is accessible through directly or indirectly..DELHI METRO and with buses running from ISBT....


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

yashchauhan said:


> every venue is accessible through directly or indirectly..DELHI METRO and with buses running from ISBT....


Don't you think Yamuna Cycling Velodrome should also be 3 kms... same as IGI Stadium?


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Squash, lawn bowls, netball but not basketball, volleyball and handball.Why?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Sports popular in Commonwealth Coutries. It's not the Olympics.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Don't you think Yamuna Cycling Velodrome should also be 3 kms... same as IGI Stadium?


see IGI complex quite huge and has many entry and exit gates......the entry gate to IGI has different approach road while to YCV has different approach road as decided by IOC..none of the venues have coinciding path....so security,management and surveillance reasons....so YCV has a different approach extending 1km further!


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

WHAT IS THEIR TO DO IN DELHI COME ON INDIA SELL YOUR SELF. PLEASE PUT ON A BETTER MAP.


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Matthew Lowry said:


> WHAT IS THEIR TO DO IN DELHI COME ON INDIA SELL YOUR SELF. PLEASE PUT ON A BETTER MAP.


Dont be rude man. Look it up yourself.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> WHAT IS THEIR TO DO IN DELHI COME ON INDIA SELL YOUR SELF. PLEASE PUT ON A BETTER MAP.


i'll open a thread in early Sept just to clarify all the doubts about the games,places of interest in and around delhi,some travel tips and overall games guidance...so chill!!!:cheers::cheers: we Indians have decided to spread the word ourselves!


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Im not being rude but im very bisy man am an Completing in the Gay Games in Germany and got lots of meetings


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

^^ Matthew if you were any more full of shit you'd be fertiliser for the planet Mars!!!


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

FREAKING MAKE CRICKET A COMMONWEATLH SPORT!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for the wonderful updates. Can't wait for the opening ceremony, should be better than the snooze fest of Melbourne.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> Thanks for the wonderful updates. Can't wait for the opening ceremony, should be better than the snooze fest of Melbourne.


A snooze-fest? How exactly? It was unlike anything the Commonwealth Games had seen before. It took it to a level Manchester and KL didn't even come close to.

And the interactivity with the surrounding city centre and the river was unprecedented - even the Olympics haven't gone there are London organisers are looking to emulate it. 

In saying that though I do expect an amazing show from India - if their 2006 hand over is anything to go by.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

yashchauhan said:


> SPM Swimming COmplex!


This is beautiful.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Alphaville said:


> A snooze-fest? How exactly? It was unlike anything the Commonwealth Games had seen before. It took it to a level Manchester and KL didn't even come close to.
> 
> And the interactivity with the surrounding city centre and the river was unprecedented - even the Olympics haven't gone there are London organisers are looking to emulate it.
> 
> In saying that though I do expect an amazing show from India - if their 2006 hand over is anything to go by.


In my opinion. In my opinion, it was exciting when the Indian handover segment started at the closing.

Delta Goodrem. Oh dear.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> In my opinion. In my opinion, it was exciting when the Indian handover segment started at the closing.
> 
> Delta Goodrem. Oh dear.


Oh she sucks. But the spectacle around her was pretty well done.


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

I think the opening ceremony will be the only thing worth watching and the rest well who cares, only watched opening and closing for Melbourne, Australia winning everything is too boring lol.


----------



## arush1 (May 6, 2010)

*From here:*






_________________________________________________

*To here:*





*
Not bad! *


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

> THIS IS EXACTLY WHY INDIA WILL NEVER BE MORE THAN A COUNTRY FULL OF POOR PEOPLE AND INCOMPETENT NOBODIES. YOU JUST DONT GET IT. YOU ARE A THIRD WORLD COUNTRY, WITH MORE POOR PEOPLE THAN THE REST OF WORLD COMBINED. THERE ARE EVEN MORE POOR IN INDIA THAN AFRIKA YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED. INDIA WOULD COLLAPSE TOMORROW IF US AND EUROPE STOPPED ALL AID TO YOUR COUNTRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Forumers, please note that posts of the above nature, will in future likely lead to an instant ban.

It is offensive, unnecessary and borderline racist.

Thanks *


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

http://insidethegames.biz/commonwealth-games/new-delhi-2010/10169-british-prime-minister-praises-delhis-qworld-classq-facilities-for-commonwealth-games
British Prime Minister praises Delhi's world class facilities for Commonwealth Games
British Prime Minister David Cameron today praised India's National Stadium, a key venue for this year's Commonwealth Games, as "world-class" after leading a delegation there that included Sebastian Coe and Dame Kelly Holmes. 

Cameron met Suresh Kalmadi, the chairman of the Delhi Organising Committee and President of the Indian Olympic Association (IOA), and faced former cricket captain Kapil Dev. 

Cameron had gone for a visit to view the facilities for the Commonwealth Games, which are due to open on October 3. 

The National Stadium was venue of the World Hockey Cup in February this year and will hold matches during the Commonwealth Games.

Dev, who captained India's World Cup winning team in 1983 at Lord's, was part of a delegation of Indian sportsmen and women who were present to greet Cameron. 

The others included cricketer Bishan Singh Bedi, former world 400 metres record holder Milkha Singh and 1986 Asian Games 400m champion P.T. Usha.

Along with Coe, the chairman of London 2012, and Dame Kelly, the President of Commonwealth Games England, were Sir Steve Redgrave, Britain's most successful ever Olympian with five gold medals, and Richard Scudamore, the chief executive of the Premier League.

Cameron and Britain's Foreign Minister William Hague arrived together at the stadium, where he was greeted by Indian Sports Minister M.S. Gill and Kalmadi.

Cameron was given a briefing on the security preparations for the Games by Delhi Police Commissioner Y.S. Dadwal.

Coe asked Indians to get behind the organisers of the Commonwealth Games in Delhi and hoped the event, grappling with numerous pullouts and infrastructure issues, would prove a success. 

"I am sure Delhi would be ready [in time]," said Coe (pictured). 

"People should be excited and proud because this is a great opportunity to showcase the country.

"Some athletes are not coming but many household names began their career at Commonwealth Games and I am sure Delhi will be watching the stars of tomorrow."

Sir Steve backed Coe's call.

"I have seen the Games Village, which is probably the best," he said. 

"There are lot of works to do but people should be positive about it and shoulder more responsibility, instead of fighting with each other."

http://insidethegames.biz/commonwealth-games/new-delhi-2010/10160-dame-kelly-and-sebastian-coe-praise-delhi-preparations
Dame Kelly and Sebastian Coe praise Delhi preparations
New Delhi's preparations for the Commonwealth Games have received a massive vote of confidence from Sebastian Coe, the chairman of London 2012, and Dame Kelly Holmes, the double Olympic champion, who were today briefed on the progress being made. 

The delegation, which also included five-time Olympic champion Sir Steve Redgrave and Culture Secretary Jeremy Hunt, are part of the large party from Britain led by Prime Minister David Cameron on a visit to India designed to strengthen ties between the two countries. 

Dame Kelly, the President of Commonwealth Games England (CGE), has consistently backed Delhi to be ready for the Games, which are due to open on October 3, and used this visit as another opportunity to encourage them, praising the progress the Indian capital has made.

She was particularly impressed with the Athletes Village, which Organising Committee chairman Suresh Kalmadi claimed will be better than the one at the Olympics in Beijing two years ago.

"It is really beautiful," said Dame Kelly.

"I think, the accommodation will be of top class.

"The infrastructures will certainly encourage the coming generation to take up sports. 

"This is no doubt a good thing. 

"But for that the facilities should be maintained properly.

"I very am encouraged by the plans I’ve heard from Mr Kalmadi and believe the Commonwealth Games in India will be a fantastic event. 

"Hosting the Games in Delhi provides an opportunity to promote sport, and the benefits that it can bring, to millions of children in the country."

Coe (pictured right with Hunt and Sir Steve), meanwhile, who flew overnight to Delhi having yesterday led the celebrations for the two-year to go anniversary of London 2012, sympathised with the frustrations the Indian organisers are currently facing.

"Yes, this is a challenge every city organising a big event faces," he said.

"Hosting such a multi-discipline event is a very critical task. 

"The problems never get solved quickly. 

"I wish the Delhi Commonwealth Games Organising Committee all the best and hope to see a dazzling show."

Hunt was also impressed with what he saw and left reassured by Kalmadi that the athletes would be safe during the Games.

"We're impressed by the attention being paid to detail," he said. 

"Sixty-four days is not a long time [until the Games start], which makes this attention to detail more impressive.

"I’m sure that India will deliver a successful, safe and secure Commonwealth Games in October. 

"Mr Kalmadi has assured us that the country is ready to welcome athletes from around the Commonwealth and host a great festival of elite sport.

"I’ve reiterated our commitment to work closely with the Indian Government and the Organising Committee to help in any way that we can.” 

But Hunt warned that he was powerless to make the top athletes attend the event, even after Kalmadi urged him "to send the top athletes to the event".

"We don't really have control over what the athletes feel to do," the Minister said.

"But we are going back with a strong message and we will encourage British athletes to come to the Commonwealth Games." 

Earlier this week, England's triple Olympic gold medallist Bradley Wiggins added his name the growing list of competitors who have announced that they will not be attending the Games.

He joined fellow cyclists Sir Chris Hoy and Victoria Pendleton, world heptathlon champion Jessica Ennis and, most damaging of all, Jamaica's treble Olympic and world champion Usain Bolt. 

Dame Kelly claimed the event was strong enough to withstand the loss of the top names.

"The Commonwealth has helped a number of sports persons to come to the limelight,," said Dame Kelly, who won the 1500m at the 1994 and 2002 Commonwealth Games. 

"If you win even a bronze medal in a Commonwealth Games, people come to know your name which helps you. 

"So the Games is important in its own way and two-three pull-outs don't matter.

"Its a massive platform for the young ones."


----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

Let me just say im Sorry what i said before i think India will put on a great games but i still think it wont beat melbourne as the best commonwealth Games ever.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^lets leave that to OCT 3!!


----------



## arush1 (May 6, 2010)

> A view of Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium lit up at night. Photo: PTI













> Invitation Cycling Test event held before the Commonwealth Games 2010. Photo: Sandeep Saxena


Source


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

^^ He can definitely run faster than Usain Bolt


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Testing of illumination system @ Jawahar Lal Nehru Stadium..enjoyyy










Some more of it...



























Couldn't get the full view when the whole stadium was illuminated...however managed to get these snaps...so will post full stadium pic later...


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Abhishek901 said:


> ^^ He can definitely run faster than Usain Bolt


:lol:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

yashchauhan said:


> every venue is accessible through directly or indirectly..DELHI METRO and with buses running from ISBT....


thats insanely compact.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Above map is wrong...Distance between the venues and the games village is not correct...Karni Singh shooting range is about 25 kms from village and SPM is about 15 kms from village and all other are not the correct figure...!!


----------



## IchimaruGin1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Master of Disguise said:


> Above map is wrong...Distance between the venues and the games village is not correct...Karni Singh shooting range is about 25 kms from village and SPM is about 15 kms from village and all other are not the correct figure...!!


obviously the distance via road will be different.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^I said that long ago...no one noticed!!


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

*:lol:*

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

_*Let the Commonwealth Games & insulated fun begin!*_
5 Aug 2010, 0451 hrs IST,ET Bureau










NEW DELHI: It won’t be just games during the Commonwealth, there will be fun too. The tourism ministry may be just expecting around one lakh tourists at the time but other wings of the government anticipate that they will indulge in heavy-duty extra curricular activities with locals, men, women and gays.

Agencies like the National AIDS Control Organisation (NACO) in collaboration with Delhi State AIDS Control Society (DSACS) and Hindustan Latex Family Planning Promotion Task (HLFPPT) believe in keeping things bare.

Taking “Athiti Devo Bavah” to an orgasmic high, they’re gearing up for a whopping five lakh acts of sex to be indulged in daily during the period and for as safely affordable price as Rs 5. However, the activities would be dignified, safe, free from exploitation and respect the base(ic) rights of all parties concerned.

It will all be quite above bed, er..board, not sleazy or shady. MoS tourism Sultan Ahmed told Parliament on Wednesday, in reply to a question on what steps the government planned to “forestall sex-related” tourism at the CWG, that all activities of the sort would be conducted in consonance with the code for “safe & honourable tourism.”

The code the minister earnestly assured the questioning MP was being adopted primarily to encourage “tourism activities.” However the code, which would be “adopted voluntarily” would respect basic rights of tourists and local residents like dignity, safety and freedom from exploitation.

Ironically, that particular questioning MP and former minister, Mani Shankar Aiyar, is known more for shooting from the hip, quite often without a safety net himself. Minister Ahmed also informed him that in view of the Commonwealth Games 2010, a workshop of “all stakeholders” was organised on July 23 to “sensitise them on various aspects of the code.” 

Accordingly, although there may only be 1411 of Shera’s ilk surviving in the entire country, the official games mascot will be vending five lakh condoms in all “high visibility” areas city-wide.

Quite unabashedly. To prove that in Delhi, post-Article 277 delete, there is no discrimination against any one manner of sexual inclination, washrooms city-wide will sport condom vending machines embossed with Shera’s visage. As, of course, will hotel lobbies, guest reception areas, inside washrooms, at stadiums and also shopping areas including Janpath, Khan Market, Sarojini Nagar Market and Connaught Place among others.

“We want to minimise the risk of sexually transmitted diseases during the Games,” a recent news report quoted a DSACS official.


----------



## The Mentalist (Apr 22, 2010)

Abhishek901 said:


> ^^ He can definitely run faster than Usain Bolt


May be he (or She) can represent India.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Thankfully, they're televising the Games in Canada this time around, Melbourne 2006 wasn't.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

The Mentalist said:


> May be he (or She) can represent India.


1.3 billion regitered Indians are all **** sapien or maybe you are retarded enough not to be able to differentiate between a DOG and a HUMAN BEING!:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

yashchauhan said:


> 1.3 billion regitered Indians are all **** sapien or maybe you are retarded enough not to be able to differentiate between a DOG and a HUMAN BEING!:wave::wave::wave::wave:


given mentalist is from bangalore i suspect they were just joking


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

T74 said:


> given mentalist is from bangalore i suspect they were just joking


Yes he was. 

BTW, if that dog can win gold medal for India in 100 m, then I would be happy to have him represent India


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

This is the truth...


We Indians assure you guys of great games ....Its our media who have made mess of everything...We are ready...

A Proud Indian
IR/MoD


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

some frsh new updates...









games village....
















































































JLN stadium,landscaping work ongoing


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

the second last pic looks some industrial version of london olympics basketball arena


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Cross-posting from the Commonwealth Games thread








Fumigation going around the Indira Gandhi stadium


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)




----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Matthew Lowry (Dec 23, 2009)

les then 50 days to go aand by the nex pic looks like it won't be ready. Work FASTER


----------



## The Mentalist (Apr 22, 2010)

yashchauhan said:


> 1.3 billion regitered Indians are all **** sapien or maybe you are retarded enough not to be able to differentiate between a DOG and a HUMAN BEING!:wave::wave::wave::wave:


maybe you are retarded enough to not understand a joke.

On a side note, yet in those 1.3 billions of *regitered* (I don't know what is that) Indians, none can even participate in any 100m at some big event (Oly or World Champ), let alone getting a medal or something. :wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Matthew Lowry said:


> les then 50 days to go aand by the nex pic looks like it won't be ready. Work FASTER


these pics are over a month old...most f the venues shown have been handed over to final authoritis!


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

The Mentalist said:


> maybe you are retarded enough to not understand a joke.
> 
> On a side note, yet in those 1.3 billions of *regitered* (I don't know what is that) Indians, none can even participate in any 100m at some big event (Oly or World Champ), let alone getting a medal or something. :wave::wave::wave::wave:


maybe you don't know the difference between a joke and racism buddy...."DOGS AND INDIANS ARE NOT ALLOWED"...forgot it!and i agree Indians suck at athletics....we simply suck at it!!!


----------



## zenith_suv (Apr 18, 2008)

That letter published in today's paper certainly highlights very valid points about the media, there are atleast a dozen 24 hour english news channels in India and when the slightest isssue crops up they start their senseless propoganda without taking an objective view of reality.

I'm certain that everything will be in order for CWG 2010.






P.S. - guys, stop bickering on stupid stuff


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Any official medal target for India CWG team?

Shooting, Badminton and Boxing outlook?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

* Basic Guidelines*

These apply to all forumers including mods in this section. These rules/guidelines will grow over time.

The most basic guideline would be to calm down, relax, chill out and enjoy the magnificent sporting arenas around the world. There are magic words that exist ...."Lets agree to disagree..."


1. Any form of trolling will be stopped/dealt with, especially when the intention is to provoke forumers in every second thread by referring to their city or stadium as "pathetic" etc. Opinions always allowed but when you've stated "horrible" stadium in 40 threads to get some reaction, you're going to get an infraction.

2. Minimize the use of foul language(preferably no foul language) Everybody gets emotional, but try to keep it clean. Instead of [email protected]#$$ rather use "oh no" OR "jeez" OR "jeepers" ...etc

3. Please keep the discussions relevant. Where things go a bit off the track, try to move on back on topic without a mod having to delete posts. An off topic comment is always allowed, but do not let these dictate the direction of the discussion. I have been guilt of this too e.g. "Arsenal sucks", in a thread about White Hart Lane.

4. Limit personal references or remarks unless you know the individual in reality e.g. "you yank", "you are uneducated". Get your point across without being personal.

5. Please try and follow the guidelines with regards to thread titles.

6. If you are offended by a post or remark, simply PM one of the mods or report the post using the relevant button.

7. If you are about to post 3000 high res images perhaps provide some warning to forumers or simply post low res images with links to high res images.

8. Please reference as much as possible when using images e.g. from flickr.com. Provide a link to the photographers photostream etc.

9. Please limit spam e.g. advertising your blog in every thread to get more readers.

10. If you're going to make a new thread, please try to make it interesting with precise information, data and photos if possible (with proper credit where due). Mediocre threads will be deleted/modified, or one of us will ask you to embellish it and may result in an infraction.

11. Threads or posts of a political nature will be deleted/closed and result in an infraction. Posts of a political nature are strongly advised against, particularly if they may lead to political discussions that may offend one or many forumers. __________________
__________________


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

CPHbane said:


> Any official medal target for India CWG team?
> 
> Shooting, Badminton and Boxing outlook?


70!:goodbye::goodbye::goodbye:


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Queen's Baton Relay across the world :


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

*Queen's Baton Relay*

Namibia:














































Falklands Islands :










St Vincent










Antigua :










British Virgin Is :










Australia :










Malaysia :


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

QBR in India :

J & K










Himachal :










Haridwar :










Sarnath :









Bodhgaya:









Nathu La :


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

Courtesy Suncity:

a view of the *Games Village* 






*JLN Stadium*


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

IGI sports complex...road work going on!
cc MoD









paint job going on!


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

*Commonwealth Games ties up with Tata Motors*

NEW DELHI: The Commonwealth Games Organising Committee said it has roped in auto major Tata Motors as the official motor transport sponsor for the forthcoming games and will source different vehicles from the firm's stable.

"We are delighted to welcome Tata Motors to our sponsor family. We are well on track to host a great games and the arrival of Tata Motors as an official partner will contribute towards the delivery of the best ever Commonwealth Games," Commonwealth Games 2010 Organising Committee Chairman Suresh Kalmadi said in a statement.

The committee has signed a Memorandum of Understanding with the auto major to provide turnkey transport solutions during the Games and Queen's Baton Relay, 2010, in Delhi.
*
"The Organising Committee has ordered a total of 1,789 vehicles from Tata Motors during the Games, which includes 1,550 Tata Indigos, 100 Tata Safaris, 109 Sumo Grandes and 30 trucks required for transportation during the CWG," it said.*

As part of the agreement, the company will also provide the drivers with CWG branded uniforms, fuel for all vehicles along with backup services and maintenance, the statement added.

*"Tata Motors will also provide vehicles for the ongoing Queen's Baton Relay. They will offer 20 Sumo Grandes, one Land Rover, three trucks, and two buses for the relay," it added. *

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

yashchauhan said:


> *Commonwealth Games ties up with Tata Motors*
> 
> NEW DELHI: The Commonwealth Games Organising Committee said it has roped in auto major Tata Motors as the official motor transport sponsor for the forthcoming games and will source different vehicles from the firm's stable.
> 
> ...


Why is this all happening so late though. Deals like this are usually signed long in advance, giving time to best present the sponsorship benifits, to both parties, along with the logistical reasonings needed to have this in place already.

In terms of the CWG, I think their future is starting to hit a giant wall. Spending billions on them is just a pure waste of cash. Tourist numbers are small, quality of athletes is diminishing, as the real stars choose to bypass the event and global audiences are not interested, even in Commonwealth countries.

Melbourne spent $1 billion is the games, yet it is widely reported that it was not value for money, and that was much less than what is being spent on Delhis games. The numbers just do not seem to stack up.

I hope Delhi does a great job with the games, but the future of the event is very cloudy at this stage.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Melb_aviator said:


> Why is this all happening so late though. Deals like this are usually signed long in advance, giving time to best present the sponsorship benifits, to both parties, along with the logistical reasonings needed to have this in place already.
> 
> In terms of the CWG, I think their future is starting to hit a giant wall. Spending billions on them is just a pure waste of cash. Tourist numbers are small, quality of athletes is diminishing, as the real stars choose to bypass the event and global audiences are not interested, even in Commonwealth countries.
> 
> ...


well it happened 2 months before...this is the official statement !!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1171311&page=5


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*India Pledges `Best Ever' Commonwealth Games in October Amid Graft Claims*
By Bibhudatta Pradhan - Aug 9, 2010 9:09 PM GMT+0800
Bloomberg

India pledged to make this October’s Commonwealth Games in New Delhi the event’s most memorable as officials sought to rise above charges of graft and unfinished stadiums eight weeks before athletes arrive.

Projects will be completed on time, irregularities will be probed and the management committee will stage the “best ever” edition of the competition, Urban Development Minister S. Jaipal Reddy said in parliament today.

Games organizers in New Delhi are racing against time to complete projects and last week suspended officials over allegations of corruption. They have fired a sports management company for failing to win sponsors for the event.

Reddy’s response came after opposition lawmakers alleged delays in construction, shoddy building work at venues, spiraling costs and corruption in purchasing materials.

“We need to be focused. There is a need to coordinate,” Reddy said. “All irregularities will be inquired into extensively.”

India’s federal government is spending 114.9 billion rupees ($2.49 billion) for building venues and running events. The government of Delhi state faces an outlay of about 165.6 billion rupees for upgrading the city’s infrastructure, Reddy said. Stadiums will be ready by Aug. 31, he said.


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

These *will be* the best commonwealth games ever!


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Can the mods make this post the first post of this thread??? please.*

It would be nice if this could be made the first post of this thread.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

cc Todmill


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

cc Todmill
*June 26 - spm swimming complex*


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Yamuna Sports Complex 
x posted by manish1
source-getty images


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Weightlifting auditorium at the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

*Originally posted by arush 1*

*Giant helium-filled balloon runs into rough weather *
Sobhana K,Ritu Sarin
Posted: Aug 12, 2010 at 0401 hrs IST

New Delhi: The Aerostat, a giant helium-filled moored balloon planned as the showpiece of the opening and closing ceremonies of the Commonwealth Games, has run into rough weather.

Two key consultants hired by the Organising Committee have quit and, in a bid to cut down costs, the committee has shelved the spectacle of sending up drummers, settling instead for mannequin-like objects as replacements.

Perched on the Aerostat, the drummers were supposed to rise slowly above the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium during the opening ceremony — the wow factor which, officials insist, will not diminish despite the absence of live performers mid-air.

The delivery of the Rs 38-crore Aerostat, being assembled in Liverpool, has already been delayed by a month. As per the original presentation to the OC by Mark Fisher, the creative engineer for the two ceremonies, the 80m x 40m Aerostat was to be tested in Liverpool before its “departure” for New Delhi in July. But the OC inspection team is now scheduled to fly out only next week for the Aerostat.

Over the past month, the project has been hit by the exit of two consultants. The first to leave was Piers Shepperd, the project technical director who was paid $91,000 for the three months he worked in Delhi. He is said to have moved on to another assignment, probably the London Olympics. Contacted by The Indian Express, Shepperd said he could not discuss the Delhi Games due to the confidentiality clause in his contract.

Lighting designer Durham Marenghi, who was to supervise lighting effects around the Aerostat, has also quit in somewhat dramatic circumstances.

OC CEO Jarnail Singh received complaints that Marenghi was backing a European firm which had bid for a stage lighting contract and had been in direct correspondence with a competing firm which had given a bid for almost half the price. He was asked for an explanation in writing and his services were terminated.

Marenghi told The Indian Express that he was seeking legal advice on the termination of his contract.

Jarnail Singh, however, maintained that the exit of the two consultants was not much of a setback since replacements had been easily found.

“Our chief international adviser for the opening and closing ceremonies as well as the Aerostat project is Ric Birch who helped pick all other foreign consultants,” Singh said. “The fact is that no Indian company or consortium could provide us a spectacular showpiece like the one we have ordered. It is for the first time in the world that such a large helium balloon will be used for a sporting event.”

The decision on whether the Aerostat should be filled and be afloat when the opening ceremony starts or should rise gradually, as per the original plan, has still not been taken. Officials recalled that during one discussion, Shepperd had said it would be safer to keep the Aerostat raised to the required height and buoyancy in advance.

The idea of the Aerostat project, cleared by the Organising Committee, was first floated in January 2010 during a workshop of creative heads including Bharat Bala, Prasoon Joshi, Shyam Benegal, Javed Akhtar and Ric Birch. Birch and Indian consultant Wizcraft International Entertainment Ltd suggested that the only firm which could execute the project within the limited time on hand was K Events of Italy.

There are other elements to the project:

Flying rigging equipment and scenic flying: Rs 1.73 crore and Rs 1.25 crore — UK-based firm Stage One has been hired for flying rigging equipment and scenic flying. The firm has worked with theatre productions including The Phantom of the Opera.

Aerostat skirt decoration: Rs 11.25 lakh — The concept of art work on the skirt is to Indianise the Aerostat. An OC official said the initial suggestion was to have the lotus motif, a symbol of Indian art, culture and architecture, at regular intervals. But the idea was rejected once it was pointed out that the lotus was the election symbol of the main Opposition party, the official said.

Video projection on Aerostat: Rs 3.80 crore for video content and Rs 12 lakh for video projection —The elliptical structure will serve as a huge screen, visible to all spectators. A two-and-half-hour-long film will be projected on to the sides of the Aerostat. This film will show bits of what is happening live on the ground and will also have montages of the Queen’s Baton Relay and postcard images of India.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

ashwa said:


> It would be nice if this could be made the first post of this thread.


Done.

Please use the "Info to moderators" thread for requests, just in case moderators do not read every single thread.


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

cc todmill


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)




----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)




----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*SHIVAJI STADIUM NOT IMPERATIVE FOR CWG*



RobH said:


> Venues completed ... fun!


Shivaji Stadium not being complete is of no consequence for the CWG.

Firstly National Stadium complex with 20 K Main Stadium, 3K Second Comeptition Turf and the 3rd practice turf is sufficient.
*This is as per the norms (and in all practicalities) of the FIH/IOC.*
And even traditionally, National Stadium has been the Main venue in Delhi for major events hosted the '82 Asiad Mens event with Astro Turf, Dutch/German/Oz/Pakistan teams used to play in th National Stadium in Test matches as this would attract bigger crowds.
Shivaji Stadium had been used for IG Hockey Tournament, '82 Asiad Womens Hockey on natural turf, matches with smaller teams like Argentina etc.

Shivaji Stadium is being redeveloped in the pretext of training centre to exploit the commercial value of the land by constructing a 400 Car Park so that it contributes to generating revenue.
*Dumbheads with little or no knowledge about local details/Federation Norms & Spec need to not post blasphemy.*:nuts::nuts::nuts:
Period.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


> Hey, Hold on...this report is rubbish...Rugby Seven's ground is not partly ready but its fully operational...with some landscaping work going on...
> 
> However , he is right about Shivaji Stadium...It's far from complete...and is being *constructed by a Chinese company *:bash::bash:


interesting, quite rare to see a Chinese-built stadium lagging behind schedule.
So before you start pointing the finger, you better get the facts right. Now i did some research on the internet, here is what I got:



> Asked about the delay in work at the stadium, another senior official told Mail Today that the contract for the construction of the stadium was handed over to the contractor -- Chinese firm China Railways Suzuki -- in June 2008. However, a restaurant that stood right in the middle of the stadium -- Clock Tower -- created some hurdles.
> 
> " They ( Clock Tower) went to the court, so once we got over with the court litigation An action brought in court to enforce a particular right. The act or process of bringing a lawsuit in and of itself; a judicial contest; any dispute.
> 
> When a person begins a civil lawsuit, the person enters into a process called litigation. , it was already August 2009. So the actual construction started only last year," said the official.


Now whose fault is that??


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Sir, Read my statement once again....I was banging head on it missing its deadline again and again and not particularly it being done by a chinese company...

However, Chinese company constructing the stadium too has been behind the schedule...


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

I am missing Lowry's great lists. Come on Lowry !! :cheers:


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

me also come on dude :cheers:


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

you don't say. In this context, specifically pointing out that the behind schedule Shivaji Stadium is being constructed by a Chinese company sounds like looking for a scapegoat to me. So I am glad that I can find out the truth behind this story. If you have other stories, do share, so we can google them on the internet. 

Anyway, my best wishes to the Indian people who have been preparing for the games. It may not be the best experience before the games, but it will always be great watching them. 




Master of Disguise said:


> Sir, Read my statement once again....I was banging head on it missing its deadline again and again and not particularly it being done by a chinese company...
> 
> However, Chinese company constructing the stadium too has been behind the schedule...


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Master of Disguise said:


> ... he is right about Shivaji Stadium...It's far from complete...and is being constructed by a Chinese company :bash::bash:


_... A court case delayed the renovation of the Shivaji Stadium till March 2009. Now the deadline is the end of August. ...
_
- NDTV Correspondent, Updated: August 11, 2010 15:35 IST


... _There was a clock tower in the premises of the stadium which had been given on rent by us. As the people who had occupied it were not ready to vacate it, we had to approach the court to get it vacated. This only happened in March 2008 and the entire process led to delay in completion of the stadium _[Shivaji Stadium]. ...

- 27 Jul, 2010, 12.41AM IST, Ruhi Bhasin,TNN (The Economic Times)


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

*Jamia Millia Islamia Sports Complex*
cc Mrigya Gautam










More of JLN STadium
cc Hemant Bhatia



















JLN before renovation
compare its size with the road near by an the bridge in the lower right side of the pic!


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

fragel said:


> you don't say. ..... Anyway, my best wishes to the Indian people who have been preparing for the games. It may not be the best experience before the games, but it will always be great watching them.


SORRY, Mr. Ben Cho Lun aka ..... Whatever
It was not the Chinese alone.....:lol:


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

More of JLN Stadium and Parking Lot
cc sidney_jec & IR


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_Looks like they're trying very hard to get things back on track :_

*Kalmadi on defensive as 10 top babus come in to salvage Games *
20 August 2010
The Times of India

NEW DELHI: In a move reflecting the deep concern in the government over the Commonwealth Games, the role of the Suresh Kalmadi-led Organizing Committee has been further constricted, with the Centre deputing 10 senior officials to oversee critical aspects of the Games.

On his part, Kalmadi said at a press conference that they had been sent on his request - he had asked Prime Minister Manmohan Singh for officials to help out the OC and cabinet secretary K M Chandrasekhar had obliged.

While Kalmadi argued that the officials would not be taking over the Games, it was difficult to avoid the impression that the OC's powers had been overridden as the senior bureaucrats are empowered to take on-the-spot decisions. What does work to the beleaguered Kalmadi's benefit is that the new entrants will take some of the heat off him.

The decision to depute officials on Games duty came just a day after Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF) chief Michael Fennell arrived in Delhi for a last-minute inspection. On Thursday, Fennel gave a thumbs-up to the Games but the Centre did not seem willing to take any chances, moving in on day-to-day work.

A marathon meeting convened by the PM on August 14 had empowered a committee headed by the cabinet secretary to coordinate and oversee OC's functioning while the group of ministers (GoM) under urban development minister S Jaipal Reddy was asked to clear policy and other issues expeditiously. Now the 10 officials are another direct intervention in the Games' preparations.

The officers have not only been assigned venues but also key functional areas like telecommunications and broadcasting as well as procurement. This is in addition to a sub-committee, called the fast-track committee, set up earlier last week comprising senior officials on deputation to the OC.

For the past week, this committee has been meeting to expedite and administer various Games-related functions along with top OC brass including secretary-general Lalit Bhanot and director-general V K Verma.

The 10-member committee comprises central government officials from a range of ministries including urban development, telecom, information technology, civil aviation and the cabinet secreteriat. The officers have been assigned venues including the various stadiums, Games Village and the much-delayed Yamuna sports complex under Delhi Development Authority (DDA).

The officers will be reporting to the cabinet secretary and their mandate is now pretty simple - to ensure whatever is needed is done to complete the venues in time for the Games which are now barely one-and-a-half months away.

The new set of officials will work along with the fast-track committee even as Kalmadi said the development was routine procedure, saying, "Yes, they (the 10 officials) have come but at our request. The OC had made a request that at the ***-end of the Games we need a lot of people. We had requested the PM and the cabinet secretary has been kind enough to give us the 10 officers. They are here for coordination."


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

JLN is looking good :cheers:


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Chhatrasal Stadium(A training venue for CWG)
cc Puneet Chandwani


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

SPM Swimming Complex
cc Abhishek Gupta


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Indira Gandhi Sports Complex
cc Abhishek Gupta


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Games-Delhi organisers offer advice on how to behave*

NEW DELHI, Aug 21 (Reuters) - Commonwealth Games organisers have compiled an extensive list of hints and tips for visitors to the October event, the guide providing a valuable insight into social mores as well as helping to avoid embarrassing situations.

Visitors to the Delhi multi-sports gathering now understand that greeting an Indian woman with a peck on the cheek is frowned upon, public displays of affection are strictly off limits and they should not panic if strangers stare at them.

Also, it is always safer to use bottled water while brushing teeth, discussing politics is fine but not religion, while knees and shoulders should be covered at holy places.

The guide puts a lot of stress on sartorial modesty and respecting local customs, especially important when visiting temples and religious sites, where trousers or full-length skirts should be worn and shoulders should be covered.

Published on the official website (www.cwgdelhi2010.org) for the Games, organisers also explain that in Sikh temples your head must be covered and that the better-dressed tourists were likely to be the ones attracting the least attention.

However, the guide does add that "even in the most cosmopolitan Indian cities, the chances are that your different appearance might mean that you will be stared at. Please do not be offended, no harm is meant, it is just curiosity."

The traditional Indian Namaste, with folded palms, is advocated as a good way to win friends in Delhi while shaking hands with a woman, or greeting her with a kiss, might raise a few eyebrows.

"If she extends her hand, you must reciprocate but don't be the first to extend your hand," is the advice for male tourists, who are also informed that a peck on the cheek is appropriate only when the woman in question is a model or beauty queen.

The guide adds that Indians are prone to shake their heads during conversations and visitors should suppress their amusement if they found it funny.

For those worried about hygiene, organisers say it is better to avoid public toilet facilities, which can be of dubious cleanliness, and carry tissues or wet wipes.

Last month, the organising committee announced beef would not be served during the Oct. 3-14 Games, respecting local dietary traditions.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

I get as excited about the final touches and overlay before the Games as I would get about the actual Games.

The opening is going to be amazing.
Delhi apart from the issues pre Games is perhaps what the CWGF needs to boost the profile of the Games.

Its the Beijing of the Commonwealth Games.


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Delhi apart from the issues pre Games is perhaps what the CWGF needs to boost the profile of the Games.
> 
> Its the Beijing of the Commonwealth Games.


It provided CWG the much needed attention, albeit in a bit different way.:lol:


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

The stadium is looking fantastic. Delhi is going to put on an amazing Games. 

Advertising for the event started a few weeks ago here in Australia.


----------



## constipation (Aug 8, 2010)

i just worried everything would be ready on time.. hope India can get lotsa medal n can beat Australia in medal tally,India hv more than a billion people than 20million Aussie,so i think should be no problem huge country of India which i believe hv alots of talented people to be the winner of the games at the end..


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

constipation said:


> i just worried everything would be ready on time.. hope India can get lotsa medal n can beat Australia in medal tally,India hv more than a billion people than 20million Aussie,so i think should be no problem huge country of India which i believe hv alots of talented people to be the winner of the games at the end..


Indians don't take athletics very seriously...more interested in field sports!!!


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

constipation said:


> i just worried everything would be ready on time.. hope India can get lotsa medal n can beat Australia in medal tally,India hv more than a billion people than 20million Aussie,so i think should be no problem huge country of India which i believe hv alots of talented people to be the winner of the games at the end..


That would be extremely unlikely. 

If any country is going to topple Australia from no1 position it would be England, as a result of the increased funding in the lead up to London 2012, but its still unlikely. 

India, for a country of its size, doesn't do particularly well at multi-sport events. I think they'll have their best ever medal haul in 2010, but it will be behind Australia and England. 

Either India or Canada will come in third.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Alphaville said:


> That would be extremely unlikely.
> 
> If any country is going to topple Australia from no1 position it would be England, as a result of the increased funding in the lead up to London 2012, but its still unlikely.


yeah but thats mainly for the Olympics where we compete as one nation Great Britain & NI where we have already overhauled Austrailia in the medals table in the Beijing Olympics. GB came 4th and Aus came 6th i believe 

At the CWG it would be unlikely as we compete seperately and it seems like quite a lot of the british athletes will be staying away from the CWG. Australia will be top.

One thing i'd like to add tho, it seems to me that the Commonwealth Games is running out of steam. Many top athletes don't tend to take part and what happens when countries decide to become republics?


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

constipation said:


> i just worried everything would be ready on time.. hope India can get lotsa medal n can beat Australia in medal tally,India hv more than a billion people than 20million Aussie,so i think should be no problem huge country of India which i believe hv alots of talented people to be the winner of the games at the end..





yashchauhan said:


> Indians don't take athletics very seriously...more interested in field sports!!!


The following is my estimation for India.
Golds : 38 Ave
Silver : 20 Max
Bronze: 30 Max

And stand Second in the overall table after OZ
It would be:
Aus : 50 to 55 Golds
India : 30 to 35 Golds
England: 25 to 30 Golds
Canada: 22 to 28 Golds

Yash has little knowledge about Indian Athletics.
Till 80s India was power in Asian Level. Due to mishandling/apathy courtesy Suresh Kalmadi (Then President of Amateur Athletic Fed of India) now IOA president, Athletics diminished.
But with a proper curriculum and training schedule, India shoulde regain the Asian power pedestal.
We have juniors performing well in the international circuit as always, only that they are not nurtured to be good senior athletes.

Breakup of Indian Golds:
1. Athletics : 0 to 1
2. Aquatics : 0
3. Rugby : 0
4. Hockey : 0 to 1 (I wish we win both Golds in Hockey)
5. Lawn Bowls : 0
6. Netball : 0
7. Gymnastics : 0
8. Wrestling : 5 to 8
9. Badminton : 1 to 2
10. Table Tennis : 0 to 1
11. Weightlifting : 4 to 6
12. Squash : 0 to 1
13. Boxing : 2 to 4
14. Lawn Tennis : 1 to 3
15. Archery : 1 to 2
16. Shooting : 15 to 18
17. Cycling : 0
-----------------------------------
Total : 29 to 47 Golds
-----------------------------------


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

antriksh_sfo said:


> The following is my estimation for India.
> Golds : 38 Ave
> Silver : 20 Max
> Bronze: 30 Max
> ...


don't fool others here Indians suck at athletics...nowadays India though topped in CYG 2008...which lays hope for a better future!!

clicky


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

constipation said:


> i just worried everything would be ready on time.. hope India can get lotsa medal n can beat Australia in medal tally,India hv more than a billion people than 20million Aussie,so i think should be no problem huge country of India which i believe hv alots of talented people to be the winner of the games at the end..


You can have any number of billions. It depends on how many of them are being trained properly, which in India's case is next to zero.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

^^+1


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

yashchauhan said:


> don't fool others here Indians suck at athletics...nowadays India though topped in CYG 2008...which lays hope for a better future!!
> 
> clicky


Could you possibly break it down any more? I mean, what tally are you going to produce next? Commonwealth Masters Paralympic Games...?

Youth games aren't reflective of CWG or the Olympic Games (just look at how the US is performing in this year's Youth Olympics). Come on, don't kid yourself.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Could you possibly break it down any more? I mean, what tally are you going to produce next? Commonwealth Masters Paralympic Games...?
> 
> Youth games aren't reflective of CWG or the Olympic Games (just look at how the US is performing in this year's Youth Olympics). Come on, don't kid yourself.


whaaat...CYG reflect the talent of youth in CW of nations...most of them will take on to main games in few years time....they are not paralympic games....they are played by full on healthy young human beings!!!!but i agree India suck at athletics!!!!


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

yashchauhan said:


> whaaat...CYG reflect the talent of youth in CW of nations...most of them will take on to main games in few years time....they are not paralympic games....they are played by full on healthy young human beings!!!!but i agree India suck at athletics!!!!


I don't too excited about youth anything, mainly because the mega talented kids often bypass them to go direct into the full scale events

we have had this with tennis in AU. we do really well in the youth comps, and get convinced that we are finally gunna turn the corner. then when they are old enough, they get smashed by kids who focused more on the elite training programs in the USA

swimming on the otherhand tends to have the kids competing in the bigger stuff from a pretty early age (compared to other sports)


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> yeah but thats mainly for the Olympics where we compete as one nation Great Britain & NI where we have already overhauled Austrailia in the medals table in the Beijing Olympics. GB came 4th and Aus came 6th i believe
> 
> At the CWG it would be unlikely as we compete seperately and it seems like quite a lot of the british athletes will be staying away from the CWG. Australia will be top.
> 
> One thing i'd like to add tho, it seems to me that the Commonwealth Games is running out of steam. Many top athletes don't tend to take part and what happens when countries decide to become republics?


British people keep mentioning this, as if there was some rivalry between the UK and Australia at an Olympic level. Australians just don't see it that way, our primary rival is the United States. This is not Rugby or Cricket. 

The British placing of four was good, but expected - you are the next hosts afterall. You'd also expect some effort to finally be put in by the British, as over the last 40 years the British have come back from many Games with only a couple of medals. 

It's worth noting too that Australia is one of few countries to actually buck this trend and _do better_ at the following Games, we ranked 4th with more medals in 2004 than we won at our own games in 2000 (where we also ranked 4th). 

I think it may be a challenge for the British to keep 4th place in 2012 - Brazil is about to boom, and the US, Russia and China are a sure top 3.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 4, 2006)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> yeah but thats mainly for the Olympics where we compete as one nation Great Britain & NI where we have already overhauled Austrailia in the medals table in the Beijing Olympics. GB came 4th and Aus came 6th i believe
> 
> At the CWG it would be unlikely as we compete seperately and it seems like quite a lot of the british athletes will be staying away from the CWG. Australia will be top.
> 
> One thing i'd like to add tho, it seems to me that the Commonwealth Games is running out of steam. Many top athletes don't tend to take part and *what happens when countries decide to become republics?*


Like India? Republic of South Africa?


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

yashchauhan said:


> don't fool others here Indians suck at athletics...nowadays India though topped in CYG 2008...which lays hope for a better future!!
> 
> clicky





Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Could you possibly break it down any more? I mean, what tally are you going to produce next? Commonwealth Masters Paralympic Games...?
> 
> Youth games aren't reflective of CWG or the Olympic Games (just look at how the US is performing in this year's Youth Olympics). Come on, don't kid yourself.


*YASH, The joke will be on you on 14 October 2010 after the final medal tally.*

I agree with Dimeth..., success in youth games is not representative of success in Senior versions as the talented youth actually bypass these and start competing at senior level.

Ex: Tennis-Sania, Shooting-Abhinav and many other International sportspersons.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Alphaville said:


> British people keep mentioning this, as if there was some rivalry between the UK and Australia at an Olympic level. Australians just don't see it that way, our primary rival is the United States. This is not Rugby or Cricket.
> 
> The British placing of four was good, but expected - you are the next hosts afterall. You'd also expect some effort to finally be put in by the British, as over the last 40 years the British have come back from many Games with only a couple of medals.
> 
> ...


Actually GB's aim was to finish 4th in London in 2012, it was a surprise and unexpected for GB to finish 4th in Beijing 4 years early. And this 'rivalry' was actually hightened at the time by the AUSSIE sports minister(i think) who made a bet with his british counterpart that GB won't finish ahead of Austrailia and then ended up eating humble pie. Usually its the aussies who suggest there is a rivalry. Team GB had no right to feel over confident as we like you said had not been performing well in previous games (we were 10th in Athens) so coming 4th wasn't expected and was a surprise, team GB don't see anyone as rivals. 

With regards to Austrailia seeing US as their main rival, that may be the case in swimming. Other then that i don't see where the rivalry is, the US got 36 Golds in Beijing and Aus got 14??

However with that said i do admire the Austrailians and how they have managed to become one of the top nations at the Olympics and looks like GB have used Aus as a template for their own successes. Not sure how GB will do in 2012 but im sure Austrailia will dominate the commonwealth games in Delhi.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Does it matter? Oz is a province of GB.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Does it matter? Oz is a province of GB.


Australia is NOT a province of Britain

the only tie we have to Britain now is our head of state, and that is effectively a honorary position (if she actually exercised her powers the vote for a republic would be rammed through immediately IMO) 

legally most the ties were broken in the 30's (although the privy council appeal lasted a bit longer), and morally in WW2 when Churchill ordered our troops to stay in the mid east to help Britain rather than return home to defend Australia from Japan


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Sense of humour bypass methinks. C'mon, I thought it was us whinging Poms who couldn't take a joke


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Alphaville said:


> British people keep mentioning this, as if there was some rivalry between the UK and Australia at an Olympic level. Australians just don't see it that way, our primary rival is the United States. This is not Rugby or Cricket.
> 
> The British placing of four was good, but expected - you are the next hosts afterall. You'd also expect some effort to finally be put in by the British, as over the last 40 years the British have come back from many Games with only a couple of medals.
> 
> ...


very unlikely Brazil will boom in next 20 years.......or like China has done in last 20 years.

Brazil is strong in team sports and they lacks gold medal pool like swimming for US and OZ, cycling for GB, Table tennis, diving,weightlifting, shooting for china, boxing and wrestling for russia.........if they hope to catch up with GB, it needs to find a "traditional talent pool in some individule sports", which until now refers to athletics or gymnastics,but still a long way to go.


----------



## CPHbane (Aug 2, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Does it matter? Oz is a province of GB.


LOL:lol:


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

RobH said:


> There are, I think, more photos in the Delhi subforum than there are here. I think to an extent we've been spoilt with London 2012's webcams and monthly aerial photographs of the park. I don't remember Beijing 2008's website being particularly good when it came to construction updates either even this close to their Olympics, though of course in China's case we didn't need the reassurance photos provided because everyone knew they'd have everything ready well on time.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=267911&page=283


I do check the Delhi subforum regularly, its the same and there aren't that many more _good_ quality pics. i think you are right in that we have been spoilt with London 2012 but still its not too much to ask to see some useful pics every now and then.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By the way, how is the airport link going? Will it open soon?


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> By the way, how is the airport link going? Will it open soon?


Yup, It will be open sooner than expected...by the mid of Sept...JOB Well done by DMRC as Usual...


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

cross posting from INDIAN FORUM




Master of Disguise said:


> Closeups----- Life in COLORS





Master of Disguise said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


> Starts now
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Master of Disguise said:


> *The end for JLN PIcsss.....*


enjoy!! :cheers:


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks SSC A....enjoy


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ these were the JLN pics
all credit goes to Master of Disguise
now some from Weightlifting arena(you can see that the landscaping is almost completed, Hey guys....but remember one thing.....work on roof is still going on for weightlifting arena...

As per the renders shown to us in CWG Meeting one big red patch will be encircling the whole roof.....

Workers are still working for that...so we might see something different in next 10-15 days..)



Master of Disguise said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


> Thanks SSC A....enjoy


welcome dude :cheers:


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

> *Helium balloon to be tested after rains*
> 
> NEW DELHI: A month to go for the Commonwealth Games 2010 and things are finally *falling into place it seems.*
> 
> ...


:cheers: some positives from TOI


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Master of Disguise said:


> Thanks SSC A....enjoy


*Abey! Quote mein Picture sahi tareeke se chipakaana, Cross quote mat kariyo.*

Picture agar chipakaani hain, to follow the steps:
1. Go to original thread, right click on the pic, select properties and copy the url detail (One which starts with http:/....)
2. Open the thread where u wanna post these, Select Post Reply, Go to *GO Advanced* Tab, select image insertion icon in the menu (One with mountain in Yellow background) and paste the url u copied from step 1.
3. Most Importantly, in the begining of your quote, Add Courtesy: The Source (Here MOD)
This is the same procedure for pix from other sites too.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Delhiites root for CW Games

They are ready to suffer traffic chaos and half of them believe security restrictions will spoil the fun, but even then,* a whopping 90 per cent of Delhiites feel happy about the Commonwealth Games 2010 taking place in their city,* a survey has revealed. Two-thirds of the respondents feel that
related stories

*Delhiites would not abandon their city during the sporting extravaganza scheduled from October 3 to October 14. These findings are part of ‘Are We Ready?’ — an opinion poll on the Commonwealth Games 2010 conducted by Gfk Mode for CNN-IBN.
*
Those surveyed included 1,002 men and women in the age group of 15 years and above from across Delhi. *An overwhelming majority (76 per cent) agrees that the Games have helped improve the infrastructure, especially in East and South Delhi.*

But as many as 77 per cent agreed that only certain areas have benefited from the development, while West Delhi has been completely left out. *More than 80 per cent supported the Delhi government’s move to remove beggars from the city.* Civic authorities’ performance did not evoke any confidence about them meeting deadlines.

*More than 55 per cent felt that the civic agencies would not be able to clear all construction debris from the streets. A majority also believed that allegations of corruption has dented India’s image in the international community.*

The opinions were not only about Delhi but also about sports. Sixty per cent of the respondents said the Indian sportsman has been completely forgotten in the CWG hype.

But this has not hamper their optimism about our players’ performances. To a question, *‘How well do you think the Indian teams will perform in the Games?’, 67 per cent people said “Very well” as against 31 per cent saying “Somewhat well’ and only 2 per cent saying ‘Not at all well.’*

*More than 70 per cent people (71 per cent) said an emphatic ‘No’ to a question ‘Do you know of any national or international sports personality who would be participating in the Commonwealth Games?’ Of those who knew, 23 per cent said ‘Saina Nehwal’ closely followed by Abhinav Bindra at 22 per cent.*

Some other interesting tid bits that tumbled out were about what people would like to watch on television. *A whopping 92 per cent of the respondents said they plan to watch CWG on television and of these, 73 per cent said they would prefer watching CWG rather than India–Australia cricket series matches during the same time.*

But then, 68 per cent also felt that both sporting events should not happen together.* A whopping 86 per cent believe that the Games will be a success.*


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

cc gliosed


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

cc birdair


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

> *40 touchscreen info-cafes for Commonwealth Games*
> 
> Information will be merely a touchscreen away for over 100,000 visitors who are expected to visit the capital during the Oct 3-14 Commonwealth Games.
> 
> ...


source=http://sify.com/news/40-touchscreen-info-cafes-for-commonwealth-games-news-national-kjdsEdbjigg.html



> *Games merchandise is an instant hit*
> 
> There may have been a good four-month delay in the launch of merchandises for the Commonwealth Games but just two days after they were unveiled on Thursday, the sales reached *close to Rs 2 lakh* and that too from the *only outlet* that the organisers have put up at the moment.
> 
> ...


source=http://indiatoday.intoday.in/site/Story/111424/Sports/games-merchandise-is-an-instant-hit.html



> *CWG to become part of school curriculum*
> 
> The Commonwealth Games are set to become a *part of the school curriculum in Delhi to get city's children involved in the event, *the build-up to which has been been marred by corruption allegations and construction delays.
> 
> ...


source=http://indiatoday.intoday.in/site/Story/111452/Sports/cwg-to-become-part-of-school-curriculum-.html

:cheers:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

SSCaddict said:


> a quick bite-cum-coffee corner


Was this seriously written? It sounds so damn...wrong. Maybe I'm interpreting it incorrectly.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Will737 said:


> Was this seriously written? It sounds so damn...wrong. Maybe I'm interpreting it incorrectly.


*yes u are* trying to act smart!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

OC hunts for rooms as flats not ready

The Commonwealth Games organisers are on a last-minute lookout for about 1,600 extra hotel rooms to house technical officials, who were supposed to be housed at the upcoming flats in Vasant Kunj by the Delhi Development Authority (DDA). They have initiated talks with one- and two-star hotels in Delhi to negotiate the lowest possible rates after they got signal from multiple quarters in the Union government, including the Cabinet Secretariat, that the flats might not be in ideal living condition in time for the Games.
The last-minute search for the rooms has had a negative effect on negotiations as sources said hotels have been quoting exorbitant tariffs knowing well that the OC requires these rooms. But the OC has been able to bring down the rates to somewhat agreeable levels and have even booked some rooms.

"We are looking for rooms for both foreign as well as Indian technical officials," said Moti Irani, head of the accommodation functional area of the OC.

"We have reasons to believe that we will need these rooms as the Vasant Kunj flats might not be ready."

Officially, though, the DDA is still hopeful that it will be able to deliver 1,600 of the 2000-odd flats to the OC. "As far as we are concerned, the flats will be ready in exactly the condition the OC had asked for," said DDA spokeswoman Neemo Dhar.

The DDA was supposed to hand over the flats with full furnishing by the Indian Tourism Development Corporation by September.

"Even if they finish the flats, they will not be in great condition. There are problems with power backup, water logging, and the general finish of the property," said a senior official on condition of anonymity.

The Vasant Kunj flats have been entangled in controversy ever since a union of DDA engineers issued statements earlier last month that the flats would not be finished. That was followed by the DDA Vice Chairman A.K. Nigam clarifying the agency would deliver the flats as promised.


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Heres the first cut of Delhi CWG's Official Theme Song


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

*Originally posted by SSCAddict*


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Stadium looks nice, however it surrounds leave a lot to be desired.

Any plans for last minute landscaping?


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Alphaville said:


> Stadium looks nice, however it surrounds leave a lot to be desired.
> 
> Any plans for last minute landscaping?


Landscaping is going on. I think they planning to plant palm trees. Also a rainbow bridge is being built near the stadium which will also be used for fireworks.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Tintu Luka rewrites National Record under 2 mins before the CWG*

Courtesy: The Hindu
http://www.thehindu.com/sport/athletics/article615736.ece

Breaking the two-minute barrier in the 800m is like getting a big load off your back. And now that Tintu Luka has overcome it, while finishing a creditable fifth at the IAAF Continental Cup in Croatia on Saturday night, her coach P.T. Usha feels the young girl can run more freely and confidently.

“Going under two minutes has given her a lot of confidence already, that's the biggest gain,” said Usha, from Split on Saturday night, a little after Tintu's strong run in a world-class field that broke Shiny Wilson's 15-year-old National record. 

“She is world-class athlete now and the more she runs such races, the better she will become,” said Usha who has been training her for the last seven years.
...
“The good thing is Tintu was not as tired today as she was in Brussels (at the Diamond League in Belgium last week where she finished eighth).”

Tintu's performance was one of the big surprises in Split. 

“Many track officials and agents took her details, I think she will get more opportunities in big events soon,” said Usha.

Janeth, Alysia and a couple of others came to Tintu soon after the race and congratulated her. 

“Good run, Janeth told me,” said Tintu. “They were all very friendly and nice, four of them were in Brussels too.”

Well, join the gang, Tintu.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Master of Disguise said:


> Humnn...Mo you like to get into useless discussions don't you...humnnn





Abhishek901 said:


> Replying to rubbish with another rubbish remark is not a good solution, at least for a mod.





Master of Disguise said:


> And how about removing you from any India related Issue Mr. Double Standard..or no standard....


Dear All,
Pls do not stoop to the levels of other forumers who are hell bent on negative propoganda.

Pls may report such Reports to the Mods (_www.Serecan.de, Kenni, Taller_ or Admin _Jan_).
There can be instances of a particular Forumers' continous negative bashing not addressed by the Mod, then pls report the post to Adminstrators.

I got just actions from the* Admin, Jan *which are as follows:
*1. One Crazy forumer, Mathew Lawry who was demeaning to a Group of Nations/Race got banned by the Admin, though the Mod had repeatedly neglected Mathew's dengrating comments and only acted against others who replied back.
2. The threads started by that Mod were closed temporarily with warnings given. This was the second time in the last 10 months that the particular Mod was complained about and action taken against.*

Hope you all understand and thus* in a Just, Democratic setup like SSC, you raise your concerns and get those addressed. Hence if you a see pattern of negative propoganda (like German Std) pls report to other Mods of SSC Sports Section and the Admin and avoid equally demeaning reply posts.*

The effort here is to bring to light the reality with regards to the status of the CWG.

Thanks for your co operation.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

^^ I think those people who have wrong intentions while posting negative news articles while choosing to ignore positive articles are acting childish and immature. Let's not get offended by such people. 

Most of the people are here with right intentions IMO, except one or two. This thread has far better crowd than skybar.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Abhishek901 said:


> Replying to rubbish with another rubbish remark is not a good solution, at least for a mod.


Its not rubbish that the palm trees in Durban were always there, that the trees in Cape Town have been there for over 100 years.

The comments after the above fact as a reply to other forums are simply humour. Perhaps this humour was lost in translation.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Mo you always get aggressive moment a thing is said about South Africa...and you do same about others..humnnn...

Anyways Antariksh never said that *you planted Palm trees for the games *

Read again ..ok i'll post for you...

*"They may end up like SA 2010 Stadia with Plastic Boxes & Palm trees."*

He just said if Delhi puts up palm tress it may end up looking like your stadiums with just palms and tins to show....whats wrong in that....its true I believe...


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Games Village Up and Running Closed Out for Hand Over*

Courtesy: AFP/Getty Images























Entire Structures long back ready in March 2010.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Master of Disguise said:


> ...


Yaar, Tera Games Village pix kya hua?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Mo Rush,
> Pls *restrain from further bad mouthing and derailing the thread or you shall be reported to the Admin *again.
> It has hardly been a month since action initiated against your behaviour.
> 
> ...


antriksh_sfo,

As I have stated before, your attitude is not aligned to forum guidelines, supported by *numerous message requests from forumers* to remove you.

*When you make a statement*, its seems foreign to you that you may 

1. Actually be wrong or;
2. have to consider another point of view.

These are fundamentals to engaging in a debate or constructive discussions, which with your attitude to various forumers, has been rare.

You are free to report me to admin as you have done before unsuccessfully, as well as consult the forum guidelines, which I once again urge you to do.

This forum is not here to support the ego of forumers and blinded nationalism of any nation's forumers, yours included.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Multi Command Security Control Centre Integrates the Venues*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Delhi 2 Month Cutural Program Unvieled*










But 24 Page brochure for 1000 s yrs old City with enormous Heritage. Are we realy showcasing enough or is it even possible to show case al lin such small time span.

Monumental Heritage : Jantar Mantar, Jama Masjid, Red Fort, Akshardham Temple, Qutab Minar, India Gate, Humayun's Tomb, Lodhi Garden. 

Mughal/Lodhi Heritage : Jama Masjid – Biggest Mosque in India, Qutub Minar, Red Fort, Humayun's Tomb – Replica of Taj, Safdarjung Tomb and Lodi's Tomb, Lodhi Garden. 

Colonial Heritage : India Gate – Heart of Delhi, Parliament, Rashtrapati Bhavan. 

Renowned Temples : Kalkaji Temple, Hanuman Mandir, Lotus Temple, Birla Mandir, Akshardham Temple – A Wonder of Creation, Chattarpur Mandir, ISKCON Temple. 

Renowned Mosques : Hazrat Nizamuddin Auliya Dargah, Quwwatu'l Islam Masjid or Qutub Mosque, Khirki-Ki-Masjid. 

Famous Forts : Red Fort – Location : Near Delhi Gate at Old Delhi. 
Timing : Closing Time in November to January at 7.30 p.m., January to April and September to October at 8.30 p.m., May to August at 9 p.m. 
Highlight : The Light and Sound Show held Every Evening. 

Old Fort – Location : 4 km away from Connaught Circus. 
Timing : Closing Rime in Nov. to Jan 8 : 00 p.m. , May to Aug 10.00 PM 
Highlight : Kuhna Masjid Inside the Fort Built by Sher Shah 

Tughlakabad Fort – Location : 15 km From Delhi. 
Timing : Closing Rime in Nov. to Jan 5 : 00 p.m. , May to October 6.00 p.m.
Highlight : Tomb of Giyasuddin. 

Famous Museums : Air Force Museum in Palam, Delhi Cantt., Shankar's Doll Museum on Bahadur Shah Zafar Marg, National Museum of Natural History on Barakhamba Road.

Famous Parks and Gardens : Roshanara Bagh, Rose Garden, Deer Park, Mughal Gardens, Lodhi Gardens, Talkatora Garden, Nehru Park, Buddha Jayanti Garden, Kalindi Kunj.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Indian Men's Team wins Archery World Cup*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Among World's Top 5 in Six CWG Disciplines*

*Archery:* Men's & Women's Teams winning World Cup Series and have already qualified for the World Cup Finals
*Badminton:* Women's Singles Saina & Mixed Doubles Jwala & Diju - among Top 5 in the World
*Boxing:* Vijender Top Ranked in the World in 75Kg, Marikom Women's 46 Kg World Champion
*Tennis:* Leander, Mahesh, Rohan among Top in Doubles with Sania & Somdev in Singles
*Shooting:* Bunch of World Class Marksmen lead by Abhinav - Olympic Champion, Manavjit, Gagan, Tejaswini ... the list goes on.
*Wrestling:* Sushil - Olympic Medallist and two more Wrestlers won Medals at the 2010 World Chamiponships.










Little or no hope in Rugby, Gymnastics, Cycling, Netball, Swimming


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Guys, lets stick to the subject, let's quit the childish bickering over non-consequential things.

Please.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*IANS* * CVC probe going on into 16 Games corruption cases 

* 
2010-09-07 19:20:00 

The Central Vigilance Commission (CVC) probe into 16 Commonwealth Games projects being undertaken by various government agencies is in different stages, a Right To Information (RTI) query has revealed Tuesday. 
RTI applicant Subhash Chandra Agrawal filed a query under the act on the status of the 16 Commonwealth Games projects which were slapped with corruption charges and irregularities. 

In a reply to the RTI query filed Aug 3, the CVC said: 'The Chief Technical Examination Officer (CTEO) has conducted intensive examination in a routine manner on the 16 project works related to CWG, 2010. As the matters are under investigation, further information is denied.' 

Of the 16 Games projects where complaints of alleged irregularities have been made, 7 cases are under examination. Of these, 4 cases are against the Public Works Department (PWD), 2 against the New Delhi Municipal Council (NDMC), and one against RITES. 

Besides, the Municipal Corporation of Delhi (MCD) has not replied to the commission on three cases -- the covering of Sunhari Nallah from Lala Lajpat Rai Marg to Dayal Singh College along Lodhi Road, construction of Road Under Bridge (RUB) at Prem Nagar and Sewa Nagar railway crossing and construction of the Ring Road bye-pass from Salim Garh Fort to Velodrome road. 

The PWD has not replied to query on upgradation works of streetlighting on Delhi PWD roads in some area. An investigation report on upgradation of the Dr.S.P.M. swimming pool from the Central Public Works Department (CPWD) is yet to be given to CVC. 

On charges against the MCD on upgradation of streetlighting on roads in Delhi, CVC said the case is been referred to Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) and the investigation report is awaited. 

Of the 16 cases, in a single case a contract for construction of the Games village near Akshardham temple was terminated by the Delhi Development Authority (DDA). 

The CVC has also indicated: 'Further complaints regarding corruption in organising Games and other related works have been received in the commission and they are under examination.'


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Sep 7, 2010 6:36 am US/Central 
*Indian Sports Officials Stunned By Doping Cases*

_C. RAJSHEKHAR RAO, AP Sports Writer_ 
NEW DELHI (AP) ― The rampant use of a recently banned doping substance has left some Indian sports officials stunned ahead of next month's Commonwealth Games.

The stimulant methylhexaneamine, banned earlier this year, has been found in the urine samples of several Indian wrestlers, swimmers and track athletes.

Last week, 11 people tested positive for the drug, including seven picked for next month's games in New Delhi. Those caught include six wrestlers, four whom were part of the Commonwealth Games contingent. The "B'' samples of all the wrestlers have confirmed the use of the banned substance.

"It is a shock for all of us and I feel the athletes must have taken these drugs unknowingly," National wrestling coach Jagminder Singh said Tuesday. "Our wrestlers had been tested regularly and told of new banned substances, so this should not have happened."

Five other Indian athletes tested positive last week, but have not had their "B'' samples tested yet. Three of them — two swimmers and a shot putter — had been selected for the games.

Dr. PSM Chandran, who works with the National Anti-Doping Agency, agreed that it was rare for athletes across sports to use the same banned substance.

"It could be that they were using the drug for some time but did not realize that it was now a banned substance," Chandran said. "It is not a hard drug and traces of it can even be found in some cooking oils."

Former Olympic athlete Ashwini Nachchappa said officials could also be to blame for the positive tests.

"The results have been quite disappointing," said Nachchappa, who was at her peak as a sprinter in the late 1980s. "Not just athletes, but the coaches and administrators too need to take responsibility for this."


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Kenni said:


> Guys, lets stick to the subject, let's quit the childish bickering over non-consequential things.
> 
> Please.


*Thanks for the intervention Kenni.*
^^*I suppose the childish negative banter needs to be ignored.*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Laborers work on an almost completed overpass, constructed mainly for the Commonwealth Games, in the backdrop of the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium, the main venue for the event, in New Delhi, India, Tuesday, Sept. 7, 2010. A fourth missed deadline for construction work and a spurt in cases of dengue fever, a mosquito-borne virus, are the latest setbacks to the threaten an event already plagued by allegations official of poor building practices and bogus building approvals.


















*AP Photo *


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

* Traffic police to hold trials on Games lanes 

* 
2010-09-07 20:00:00 

The Delhi traffic police will hold trials on traffic management on the dedicated Games lanes from Wednesday over the next three days. It has advised people to avoid using the lanes, painted blue at intervals, during the trials. 
The notification for the general public to avoid using the Games lanes would be published by Sep 20. A fine of Rs.2,000 would be imposed on violators. 

The traffic police has said that commuters would be informed about all the stretches where they have to avoid the Games lane. 'There will be enough signages regarding stretches on which the Games lanes rules will be rehearsed. There will be sufficient traffic personnel deployment on the stretches,' said Satyendra Garg, Joint Commissioner Traffic. 

The trials will start from 12 noon and continue till 2 p.m. on the three days. On Sep 8, the trials will be held from Commonwealth Games Village to Yamuna Sports Complex, Lodhi Road Madrasa - Lodhi Road flyover, Bhishma Pitamah Marg from T-point Lodhi Road - August Kranti Marg - Sirifort Sports Complex, Ring Road from T-point Bhairon Road upto Rajghat and Ring Road from Chandgi Ram Akhara to Mall Road. 

It will continue on Sep 9 at Nizamuddin Bridge - Ring Road-Captain Gaur Marg upto Kalkaji Mandir and Sardar Patel Marg - Mother Teressa Crescent. On the third day, Sep 10, the trials will again start on the road to Yamuna Sports Complex, Kalkaji Mandir - Ma Anand Mai Marg - Lal Kuan - M.B. Road - Surajkund Road, Vinay Marg, Ring Road from Bhairon Marg upto Rajghat crossing and Ring Road from Chandgi Ram Akhara to Mall Road. 

--Indo-Asian News service


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Great lighting*










Reuters Pictures 3 days ago

New Delhi's Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium is illuminated as construction officials test the lighting as part of preparations for the 2010 Commonwealth Games, September 3, 2010.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Cross post from 2010 Commonwealth Games thread.



ausguy said:


> Indian Express


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

amalfi said:


> Exciting times for Delhi in the next 3 weeks -
> 
> 1. Ring Road Bypass inauguration - 11 Sept
> 2. Barapullah Elevated corridor - 15 Sept
> ...


A cross post of some of the deadlines for some projects.


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> Heres the first cut of Delhi CWG's Official Theme Song


Hmmm, not very catchy and a little bit heavy on the old boom, boom. I was hoping for something more Bollywood, with all the fantastic Indian dancing and colour you all do so well - this unfortunately is a little like Euro Pop gone even more wrong. 

However, I'm looking forward to the games - should be fun


----------



## arush1 (May 6, 2010)

^^^ btw, that lady in red is hot! 
JK!


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Davee said:


> Hmmm, not very catchy and a little bit heavy on the old boom, boom. I was hoping for something more Bollywood, with all the fantastic Indian dancing and colour you all do so well - this unfortunately is a little like Euro Pop gone even more wrong.
> 
> However, I'm looking forward to the games - should be fun


*+1. It is not his best rendition for the calibre of an Oscar winning Composer.
But it is an original piece *not like rephrased old song _"Waka Waka"_ by Shakira.

But kudos to the effort, since he had to amalgamate both a Games Anthem/Catchy Theme Song together. There are Strings with Indian Classical Touch, the starting lines have Sufiana (Indo Persian - synonymous to Mughal times) touch with Westernised Humms in between.

It is catching up lately though.
Don't you worry, the Ceremonies would be awe inspiring, with all the typical Maal Masala of Bollywood.
Just pray that there are no rains on those days as the whole ceremonies that have been developed need clear skies, though backup plans are already in place for such climatic debacles.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm really looking forward to seeing the Bollywoodesque opening ceremony. It would be stunning for sure!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

YelloPerilo said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing the Bollywoodesque opening ceremony. It would be stunning for sure!


Thats what we all hope. It was the most exciting part of the 2006 Closing.





















*Avishek G Dastidar, Hindustan Times*
Email Author
New Delhi, September 07, 2010
First Published: 00:24 IST(7/9/2010)
Last Updated: 00:27 IST(7/9/2010)



*Opening, closing shows in peril*


From grandeur to plausibility — the delay in the preparations for the Commonwealth Games has even put the opening and closing ceremonies in jeopardy. 
Coupled with the incessant rainfall, the delay has put a question mark on the quality of the show. It has also left the performers with just a week's time for rehearsals. Originally, they were to get an entire month for practice, show producer Wizcraft told the Group of Ministers overseeing the preparations. The producer said the insistence was no longer on "grandeur" but only on the "feasibility" of the show.
"Even Ramlila gets more rehearsal time than this," a senior official, who was part of the meeting, said on the condition of anonymity. 
Thanks to the rains, the track and turf at the Jawaharlal Nehru stadium — the venue for the two ceremonies — have sunk unevenly. The Central Public Works Department is in the process of rolling 600 tonnes of sand to reduce the slush. 
According to the details of the meeting accessed by HT, Viraf Sarkari, director of Wizcraft, told the GoM that in case of more rain, the sand will sink further and make it impossible to even erect the main stage, which weighs 450 tonnes.
"The GoM told the Organ-ising Committee that if anyone is not delivering in time, they should be replaced immediately," said the source.
But, according to Lalit Bhanot, OC secretary general, everything was in order. "What-ever has been decided earlier… it will be like that only... It's going to be a mega show," he said.
The lack of time has even abridged crucial show content. 
Sarkari told the GoM that the crucial Mahatma segment might not happen at all. Even the final music was not in place and key participants were clueless about several important songs to be used.



*http://www.hindustantimes.com/StoryPage/Print/596922.aspx*
© Copyright 2009 Hindustan Times


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

*Ok, let's give this another go. Keeping in mind that all the crap that occurred in the past will not be tolerated from this point on.*


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Thanks to illusionist for finding the pics :cheers:
cc getty
*The aerostat*


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*DDA yet to install ACs in Village flats *

By _editor_
Created _9 Sep 2010 - 00:00_
 [1]

The Commonwealth Games Village is not only fighting the dengue scare, even the furnishing work of the flats is yet to be completed. The athletes will begin streaming in from September 15. Although the Organising Committee is claiming that the work would be finished in time, the fact is that the air-conditioners are yet to be installed in the flats, besides other accessories. Ideally, these installations were supposed to have been tested but there is no time for it now. The earlier deadline for completing the furnishing was August 31.

“While the Delhi government officials maintain that every project will be completed before the athletes arrive, the installation of air-conditioners at the Village which is under the Delhi Development Authority (DDA) is likely to become an issue in the days to come,” said a CVC official.

“The CVC is investigating everything related to Commonwealth Games. But, poor response from the project executing agencies is a probable reason for the slow progress of investigations,” said a CVC official adding that commission has asked Delhi government, the OC and DDA to explain the delay in installing air-conditioners. 

Meanwhile, the CVC has asked the DDA to submit reports on other Games projects.

“However, DDA is yet to submit a vigilance report on construction of the indoor stadium for badminton and squash at Siri Fort Auditorium with the irregularities in purchase of air-conditioners for flats since March 2010,” said a senior CVC official.





















Reuter
AP images


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Amazing images*

*Delhi dreaming*


http://travel.msn.co.nz/7958375/delhi-dreaming-commonwealth-games-india

08 September 2010 01:30:00 PM
Adam Bub



*15 images *in this story



Delhi is a city of contrasts. With ancient castles, modern buildings and dilapidated slums in the same vicinity, and Hindus, Muslims, Christians, Sikhs and other religious groups living alongside one another, Delhi is a cultural melting pot in the truest sense of the phrase. The glorious capital of India is on show more than ever with the XIX Commonwealth Games from October 3-14 2010. Take a trip through our gallery of one of the world's greatest cities.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*7 September 2010*

*Delhi University - Rugby*


















Source: Getty


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Damn Mo, great find of delhi university- rugby 7s :cheers:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*OC unveils the Delhi Games look*



Soon, the streets of Delhi will wear a festive look with bright colours covering bus stands, electric poles and advertising boards. The Organising Committee of the Commonwealth Games on Wednesday unveiled the colours and the designs that will be splashed across the city for the event.

The designs have been inspired by the monuments of Delhi and the traditional Indian patterns such as jaali, ambi and rangoli and will also be painted on the 545 buses set aside for the Games. 
Unveiling the designs, Sangeeta Welinker, Organising Committee’s ADG, Image and Look, said special arrangements have been made to decorate the Games Village. Traditional painting styles like Madhubani, Gond, Warli and Sanjhi will be used to differentiate the four residential zones so that each block has its own unique identity. 
Asked about the delay in finalising the look, Sangeeta said the OC was wary of ruining the banners. “If we had put them earlier, they would have been torn or vandalised and the rains would have ruined the colours. We waited to avoid that,” she said. 

*Ads by Google* 
“While designing the look for the Delhi 2010 Games, we have tried to juxtapose the traditional forms and patterns, which are exclusively Indian. Traditional patterns such as jaali, ambi and rangoli will share space with contemporary and digital flows and weaves, giving it an interesting and exclusive look,” added Sangeeta. 



She said the spiral Games logo was inspired by the Ashoka Chakra. “The logo spirals upwards, representing the growth of India into a proud, vibrant nation. The colour palette combines the distinctive colours of ‘Delhi 2010’ (purple, green and pink) with the official colours of the Commonwealth Games (blue, red and yellow),” she added. 



In competition venues, the precinct and Field of Play (FOP) will be branded. Branding in the FOP is guided by strict rules set by the international federations, driven by the sport itself. The new look will cost Delhi around Rs 24 cro


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Source: Getty & Reuters


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Source: Getty & Reuters*


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice to see some landscaping happening, shame about the weather. As I said in the Delhi subforum, this stadium is really suited to that kind of lighting. I've got the feeling in the last few days things are starting to look up a bit more for these Games, but of course there's still a huge rush now to get the venue overlay in place and everything looking, not just working, right.


----------



## arush1 (May 6, 2010)

*Coca-Cola supports the Commonwealth Games 2010 through Visual Identity System*



> _India Infoline News Service / 15:58 , Sep 07, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

anybody know if the other stand at the rugby venue is temporary?

I'm still confused as to why a "rugby" venue and "archery" venue were built in the first place. Any cricket venue would have been suitable for either event.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

*980 MW Stage-II of National Capital Thermal Power Project, Dadri starts to function, will power Common Wealth Games 2010 *


NTPC has completed Stage-II of the ‘National Capital Thermal Power Project, Dadri’ well before the beginning of the Commonwealth Games 2010. The 980 MW (2×490 MW) Stage- II of the Project meant to meet the power requirements of the Commonwealth Games was completed in a record time of only 39 months. 

Stage-I of the ‘National Capital Thermal Power Project, Dadri’ isalready producing 840 MW (through 4 Units, each of 210 MW capacity). With 980 MW (through 2 Units, each of 490 MW capacity) Stage-II, the ‘National Capital Thermal Power Project, Dadri’ makes a total capacity of 2637 MW. The Gas Based Station is producing 817 MW.


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> anybody know if the other stand at the rugby venue is temporary?
> 
> I'm still confused as to why a "rugby" venue and "archery" venue were built in the first place. Any cricket venue would have been suitable for either event.


It is being built as an addition to the Delhi university


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> anybody know if the other stand at the rugby venue is temporary?
> 
> I'm still confused as to why a "rugby" venue and "archery" venue were built in the first place. Any cricket venue would have been suitable for either event.


Well, In India the Cricket venues are owned by the respective local Criket Associations, unlike other countries. 
The reasons are:
*1. IOA and BCCI always differ in their opinions since BCCI does not want to send their teams for Quadrennial Multisporting events right from 1998 KL to 2010 Guangzhou.*
]Hence, no agreement can be reached under such circumstances.
*2. With the 2011 World Cup scheduled any damage to the pitch just 5 months before the event is highly risky.*
Melbourne were forced to host the CWG 2006 in March so as not to miss the Boxing Day Test matches for that year other the CWG have always been held in Summer not in the spring.

It should have been the resposnsibilty of the Indian Govt to come into picture and bridge the gap way back in 2004 or 2005 which never happened with the present regime and with such a non existant regime who cannot envision a proper delivery, you can all see the status of affairs of the CWG.
The Prime Minister is just worried about the GDP, Dollar Reserve and least bothered (Unaware of any other issues in leading a Nation) about other issues and hence this situation.

Anyway DU needed some good sporting infrastructure and CWG has helped achieving that, with a Football ground, Athletics Track, Olympic Std Swimming Pool, Indoor Halls.

Otherwise, the best option would have been as follows:
1. Convince DDCA, take up renovation of the Feroz Shah Kotla for Rugby.
2. Allot NDMC land at Talakatora for a Football Stadium, build one with grant from Indian Govt.
Extend the West Stand of Feroz Shah Kotla over the reclaimed NDMC Ambedkar Football Stadium land. Cost Rs. 45Cr (USD 10 Million). 
Give this as a grant with an agreement that Kotla can be used anually max 60 days in case of a major event hosted by Delhi.
3. Increase the capacity of Kotla to 60K from the present 46K.
4. On the rest of reclaimed land, have a multilevel Carpark/Shopping Mall as a legacy of the Games.

*With Kotla being a 67 mtrs radius ground, the field of view for Rugby/Football would have been equally good.
Rugby Sevens being a 2 day event, Archery could have been squeezed into the schedule in the rest of the 10 days at the same venue.
There again, dissappointed at the lack of vision/cohesion among the Indian Authorities.*


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Mo Rush said:


> Thats what we all hope. It was the most exciting part of the 2006 Closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope the Opening Ceremony has not been compromised in any way. Thats one of the things im really looking forward to as im sure most people are. It would be criminal if performers weren't given enough rehearsal time to put on the best show possible. if it is the case that certain parts of the show are having to be shelved as a result of the delays in venues i would be really disappointed and i feel for those who were responsible for putting on the ceremonies. none the less im still looking forward to it and im sure Delhi will put on a spectacular show (heres hoping anyway). :yes:

P.S i really hope the weather clears up, it would be unfair for anyone to judge the ceremonies which may be affected by bad weather.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

!the opening ceremony will be a blast trust me..Indians are very talented people and are very good dancers and performers...the things will fall in place nicely!!!!


----------



## adeperdana05 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Guangzhou Asian Games 2010 preparation better than India Cm Games. Guangzhou more futuristic, cleaner and greener.*


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

adeperdana05 said:


> *Guangzhou Asian Games 2010 preparation better than India Cm Games. Guangzhou more futuristic, cleaner and greener.*


That was very uncalled! hno:


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

adeperdana05 said:


> *Guangzhou Asian Games 2010 preparation better than India Cm Games. Guangzhou more futuristic, cleaner and greener.*


no way...new delhi is the only city where

buildings come up between tress rather than otherway round and has largest fleet of CNG buses and more eco friendly scenario with smart infrastructure like delhi metro!!


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

yashchauhan said:


> no way...new delhi is the only city where
> 
> buildings come up between tress rather than otherway round and has largest fleet of CNG buses and more eco friendly scenario with smart infrastructure like delhi metro!!


@YASH ... this is big joke in Delhi.! U cannot include Cycle Rickshaw and cattle.! where is smart infrastructure.? Check Guangzhou metro and city guides. 

Chinese town are far better than Delhi and Mumbai. :bash:

Guangzhou Asian Games is better preparation than New Delhi Commonwealth Games.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I hardly believe the land of Bollywood cannot put on a good show. However, I'm wondering why did they schedule the Games for October when the monsoon would typically go into September? Perhaps safer to do it in November so there can be a full month to prepare after the rains leave.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

hkskyline said:


> I hardly believe the land of Bollywood cannot put on a good show. However, I'm wondering why did they schedule the Games for October when the monsoon would typically go into September? Perhaps safer to do it in November so there can be a full month to prepare after the rains leave.


November is Guangzhou Asian Games.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Aquatics
 

Diving
 

5,178
 


 

Swimming
 

5,178
 


 Synchronised 5,178 

Archery
 1,500 

Athletics
 Track & Field 60,000 Marathon Walk 0 

Badminton
 4,748 

Boxing
 3,035 

Cycling
 Track 4,000 Road Mass Start 0 Road Time Trials 0 

Gymnastics
 Artistic 14,348 Rhythmic 14,348 

Hockey
 19,118 

Lawn Bowls
 2,111 

Netball
 4,494 

Rugby 7s
 10,132 

Shooting
 Clay Target 2,000 Full Bore 345 Pistol and Small Bore 500 

Squash
 3,128 

Table Tennis
 4,297 

Tennis
 5,015 

Weightlifting
 2,500 

Wrestling
 6,932


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Indian Women Finish Ninth*

Courtesy: The Hindu
http://www.thehindu.com/sport/hockey/article627055.ece










The Indian women’s hockey team notched up its best World Cup finish in 32 years by signing off ninth after a thrilling 4-3 win over South Africa in the classification match here.

Indians were in the Group which had the formidable Oz, English, Dutch.
They will bounce back as in Manchester 2002 to win a Gold or Silver this year.


----------



## German Standard (Jun 5, 2010)

*Concerns About Dengue Fever Rise in India*

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/world/asia/11india.html?ref=world

NEW DELHI — Indian health officials have struggled to allay domestic concerns about dengue fever even as the country scrambles to finish construction projects in time for the Commonwealth Games, which will take place here in less than a month.

India is expecting 8,000 athletes and team officials from 71 countries and territories for the games, which bring together nations that were formerly part of the British Commonwealth. Delays and allegations of corruption have already marred India’s preparations, and the dengue outbreak is just the latest concern for Indian officials, partly because the athletes’ quarters will be near a breeding ground for the mosquitoes that spread the disease.

Some countries like Australia and New Zealand have issued travel warnings regarding the outbreak, while The Mirror reported in Britain that the head of England’s delegation had told his team managers that any athlete was “free to withdraw from the team at any point” over health concerns.

Dr. Chusak Prasttisur, the Southeast Asia coordinator of communicable disease for the World Health Organization, expressed concerns that the worst of the epidemic was to come. Dengue in India will peak in coming month, he said.

But K. Sujatha Rao, the health secretary, said Friday that the number of cases in New Delhi this year was no higher than usual.

“It is not a runaway epidemic,” Ms. Rao said at a news conference. “It is very much under control.”

Dengue is a seasonal, sometimes fatal viral disease transmitted by the Aedes mosquito, which bites during the day. The season’s outbreak is expected to last until the end of October.

“I will never promise that Delhi will be free of dengue, but it will be very, very minimal,” Ms. Rao said Friday.

Ms. Rao said that none of the Commonwealth Games sites had reported any dengue cases and all have been under surveillance for last two years. The Commonwealth Games village, where athletes will be housed, is on the banks of the Yamuna River.

Ms. Rao said that if Commonwealth Games were not happening, little attention would have been paid to Delhi’s dengue outbreak this year. She also said that more cases are reported have been reported from middle-class and upper-class residential areas.

But private doctors and some health officials have also contended that the number of confirmed cases of dengue is being severely underreported. Dr. R. K. Srivastav, director general of health services said, “There will be a large number of milder forms of dengue,” which he said patients were less likely to report.

V. K. Monga, chairman of Delhi Municipal Corporation’s health committee, said Friday that delays in the games projects had contributed to the high number of dengue cases.

“Games projects have been delayed and as a result the diggings carried out have turned into mosquito breeding grounds,” Mr. Monga told Agence France-Presse.

So far in 2010, about halfway through the dengue season there have been 1,580 cases and 4 deaths reported in the New Delhi area. This is well under recent highs, officials said. Sixty people died from dengue in 2003, and 80 in 2006.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Shooting Will fetch a bagful of Medals*


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

German Standard said:


> *Concerns About Dengue Fever Rise in India*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/world/asia/11india.html?ref=world
> 
> ...


Thanks once again for posting bullsh** ...however this is a common phenomena all over the world....do you want me to put up the figures elsewhere in the world....

The dengue reports and deaths are minimal...


I HOPE YOU POST SOMETHING POSITIVE TOO....some fine day....get well soon


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


> Thanks once again for posting bullsh** ...however this is a common phenomena all over the world....do you want me to put up the figures elsewhere in the world....
> 
> The dengue reports and deaths are minimal...
> 
> ...


actually its not common all over the world, its only in tropical areas

for instance, we have the odd outbreak in Australia up north, but you just don't get it below the tropics


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

T74 said:


> actually its not common all over the world, its only in tropical areas
> 
> for instance, we have the odd outbreak in Australia up north, but you just don't get it below the tropics


Yaar I know it....its just I wanted to let this guy double standard guy know about it....The dengue cases in Delhi is not that much...its very common...it happens...they are doing there best to stop this...but the heavy rains are making it tough for them...its been raining like hell for last 40-45 days now....

However, things are much better now...venues completed, security in place...volunteer program well done....

We will have great games...


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


> Yaar I know it....its just I wanted to let this guy double standard guy know about it....The dengue cases in Delhi is not that much...its very common...it happens...they are doing there best to stop this...but the heavy rains are making it tough for them...its been raining like hell for last 40-45 days now....
> 
> However, things are much better now...venues completed, security in place...volunteer program well done....
> 
> We will have great games...


no argument mate - all you need to do is look at the stats year to date, and its clear India is well down the tables (even Singapore with its tiny population has hand more deaths than India)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dengue_fever

really hope its a great games too. said it before, but I think India is a chance to breath some fresh life into the CWG


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Reuters*


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Mo rush stop spamming the thread with good pictures. We must show the poverty and dirt until the opening ceremony so every one get's a surprise. ha ha ha


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^Shut it, sir, we don't need more pics like those on this thread. The Commonwealth Games are a chance for Delhi to provide dashing venues like in Beijing and other Olympic cities.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

He was joking Jim :doh:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Why is this thread always full of nasty comments?


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Jim856796 said:


> ^^Shut it, sir, we don't need more pics like those on this thread. The Commonwealth Games are a chance for Delhi to provide dashing venues like in Beijing and other Olympic cities.


:rofl:





Marathaman said:


> Why is this thread always full of nasty comments?


Oh it's nothing... just the usual banter third world countries have to go through.


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Exclusive police station for Commonwealth Games Village*



> A police station is coming up in Commonwealth Games Village to exclusively deal with the complaints of and against athletes and delegates visiting here for the sporting extravaganza.
> 
> The facility to be opened in a couple of days will be manned by police personnel not less than the rank of sub inspectors who are proficient in English. Additional commissioner of police (crime) Neeraj Thakur will head the team.
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

T74 said:


> no argument mate - all you need to do is look at the stats year to date, and its clear India is well down the tables (even Singapore with its tiny population has hand more deaths than India)
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dengue_fever
> 
> really hope its a great games too. said it before, but I think India is a chance to breath some fresh life into the CWG


We will definetly deliver good games...Yaar I know about it..India is well down the tables...

German Standard AKA Double standard needs to google up a bit ....of course if he gets some time out from trolling...

Anyways, venues look in great shape....just need some cleanup.....


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*The Best Ever Games Village*

Courtesy: Mail Today
Cross Post CWG India Dilli


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Few More Pics*

Courtesy: AFP/Getty Images

*SPM Complex 1: Panaromic View from the Diving Boards*









*SPM Complex 2*









*SPM Complex 3: With Temporary Seating being put up for increased Capacity*


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Very impressive venues.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Few More Pics of the Two Arenas: Siri Fort Arena & Thyagaraj Stadium*

*Courtesy: AFP/Getty Images*

*Siri Fort Complex: Squash Centre Court 3500 Capacity*

Front View:








Side View:









*Siri Fort Complex: Badminton 4500 Capacity*

Match Courts 



























*The same arena 5 months back during Asian Badminton Championship - Test Event (Dispel those persistant negative remarks about Venues being not ready)*









*Thyagaraj Stadium: 4500 Capacity*

Match Court: With Sound Proof Spearartion and Bleachers.









Practice Court: Other side of the Sound Proof Separartion Screen without Stands/Risers. Hence post Games can be used for Handball(Bigger Field of Play Events) with enhanced capacity if necessary









Thanks to AFP/Getty Images


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Queen's Baton in Mumbai*

Courtesy: Getty Images/AFP

Ceremony at the Gateway of India:


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*DTC Transport Revamp*

Courtesy: Getty Images/AFP

Just a miniscule representation of the Transport Effort put in for the CWG 2010

DTC Buses: 3000 new Low Floor A/C Buses at the Depot


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Preparations for the Opening Ceremony*

Copyright:Debanjan Paul

Aerostat being put in Place (Lifted to the top)


----------



## unity (Jan 17, 2009)

Wooooww...
Well done, India...:applause:
Finally I could see myself... The Indian Miracles...kay:


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome to India...my friend...Its always been a MIRACULOUS COUNTRY...

cheers


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

It seems to be (at last) falling into place. Bloody hell you cut it fine though!! Hopefully we'll see full venues and some good competition.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ actually we have a habit of doing everything at the last point.... i am damn sure that even when the athletes arrive work will still be going on (ex landscaping..) and they will complete everything on october 2 only :


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Antariksh I am not able to see some of the pictures you've posted?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*All images Reuters and AP and Getty*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Opening Ceremony Rehearsals*

*Courtesy: The Hindu & AFP/Getty Images*

Puppetry Indian Style: Huge Manequins in the Rajsthani Style (Western India) being tested


----------



## aks_sky (Dec 2, 2009)

^^ that would be awesome if they do a giant puppet show! I love those Rajasthani puppet shows!!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

do anyone know if thewy will broadcast the OC and the games online for us , people outside the Commonwealth states?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

TEBC said:


> do anyone know if thewy will broadcast the OC and the games online for us , people outside the Commonwealth states?


For the Olympics, the IOC had a Youtube channel that broadcasted to countries where there were no TV rights. Hope they do that for the CWG as well.


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


>



:cheers::cheers:


----------



## SharksBoy (Jan 9, 2009)

So that floating thing they use heligum gas to stay up?


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

all the best for Delhi 2010 .

will be a spectacular opening.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

SharksBoy said:


> So that floating thing they use heligum gas to stay up?


Yes sir and that's an aerostat


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

x- posted by illusionist
cc daylife.com




















> Commonwealth Games Organising Committee Chairman Suresh Kalmadi (C) chats with the media at Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium as the newly-installed aerostat is seen behind him in New Delhi on September 15, 2010. The Indian capital is scheduled to host the Commonwealth Games October 3-14, the biggest sporting event in the city since the 1982 Asian Games.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)




----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)




----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

*Major Dhyan Chand National Stadium as on 15 Sept*
cc Reuters


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

double post deleted


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Already posted


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

sorry already posted


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

Please post images from original source.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Please post images from the original source.



> A swimming pool is pictured inside the 2010 Commonwealth Games athletes village in New Delhi September 16, 2010. The games will take place in New Delhi from October 3-14.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Ok SSCAddict post the rest of the pics please :cheers:


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

shreyansh buddy delete your posts or i have to ....


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

shreyansh said:


> Ok SSCAddict post the rest of the pics please :cheers:


i have posted all the pics in one post :cheers:


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

I'll delete mine^^


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

shreyansh said:


> I'll delete mine^^


thanks :cheers:


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Please post images from original source.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Guys. You cannot upload images from any news source to imageshack.

Post images from the original source and quote the link.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Games Village Pictures*

*Courtesy: NDTV*
Practice Pool at Village. 








With some temporary Seats, could have arranged the Main Event here as Melbourne rather than a big new Stadium

Gymnasium









Entrance to the Practice Zone/Hall at the Games Village









Residential Towers









Training Complex 1









Training Complex 2









Practice Synthetic Track 









Leisure Pool









Weightlifting Practice Hall









International Zone of the Village


















*PRAISE FROM CHEF DE MISSIONS*


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

world class venues, congrats India!!


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ thanks



> *Delhi's Walled City to get a facelift ahead of Commonwealth Games
> *
> The Walled City and Subhash Marg in Daryaganj are all set to get a facelift ahead of next month's XIXth Commonwealth Games.
> 
> ...





> *Foreign media gets sneak preview of Commonwealth Games stadiums*
> 
> *The organizers of the Commonwealth Games took the foreign media on an exciting tour of the main stadiums *prepared for the sporting extravaganza in New Delhi.
> 
> ...





> *Cooking 150 dishes, round the clock
> *
> NEW DELHI: The gleaming sanitized floors, state-of-the-art machinery and stacks of meat and vegetables stored in sub-zero temperatures look immaculate as you walk through the area.* Spread over 1,500sqm, the kitchen in the Commonwealth Games Village, that is poised as the nerve centre of the Village, is all set to prepare 36,000 meals for 7,000 athletes over the fortnight of the Delhi Games. *
> 
> ...





> *Games Village facilities impress all*
> 
> With just over a fortnight to go for the Commonwealth Games the Games Village, which will be home to over 7,000 athletes and officials from 53 countries, had a soft opening on Thursday. The complex has all the modern facilities that will be used by the athletes during the mega event. *A
> kitchen, where meals for nearly 40,000 people will be prepared every day*, is just one aspect of the huge complex. *It has a training and recreational area comprising of two swimming pools (a splash and a practice pool), practice area for wrestlers, weightlifters, powerlifters, a gymnasium and an eight-lane athletic track.*
> ...


http://www.hindustantimes.com/Games-Village-facilities-impress-all/Article1-601032.aspx



> *King kitchen stirs up Games cuisines*
> 
> The country’s biggest and soon-to-be busiest kitchen cooked and served 33 different delicacies on its opening day. Cuisines, including Asian, African and Continental were prepared for the “soft launch” of the Commonwealth Games Village on Thursday. The kitchen functions on 120 tonnes of world-class culinary equipment flown in from London and dishes out 36,000 meals per day on a 24X7 cycle.
> Behind the scene is a regime of strict hygiene and nutrition management.
> ...


http://www.hindustantimes.com/King-kitchen-stirs-up-Games-cuisines/Article1-601038.aspx

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

*Rugby 7's Ground DU*
cc Virender Bhawnani


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Main JLN Stadium: Preparation for the Ceremonies. Some more Pics.*

Courtesy: NDTV






















































From Outside: No quick fix palms. Thank God.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Great pictures. Thanks for the updates. I must ask though, what's the plan for the Athletes village once the games are over? Will they be turned in to some sort of public (cheap) housing?


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ going to be sold as higher end apartments...most of them have already been purchased. 

Promo film:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e90zCsDz51U


----------



## srinivasvny (Jul 18, 2009)

^^
no.. they are being sold as high end appartments starting at rs 30,000,000.. 1$=rs46(approx)


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Great pictures. Thanks for the updates. I must ask though, what's the plan for the Athletes village once the games are over? Will they be turned in to some sort of public (cheap) housing?


The Real Estate Market has been upbeat in National Capital Region (For that matter the whole Urban India) since last 20 yrs.
There is no dearth of demand for Apartments/Town Houses/Individual Bungalows.
Most of these Flats have already been sold.

The cost of the Village inclusive of all amenities has been USD 230 Million.
Consdering an conservative average of USD 0.4 Million per Apartment, the Developer would be garnering between around USD 400 Million.
With such huge GP, there was no dearth of Private bidders for the Village and hence delivered imaculately.

Same was the case with Chennai South Asian Games Village after 1995, Bangalore National Games Village 1997, Hyderbad National Games Village 2003, ....
So such Games are an added incentive for the Real Estate in India anytime.


----------



## Illusionist (Jun 17, 2007)

> A Delhi Transport Corporation (DTC) driver talks with a supervisor at a depot for buses which will be used during the Commonwealth Games in New Delhi on September 17, 2010. The DTC acquired a fleet of over 3,000 low-floor Compressed National Gas (CNG) buses to roll out the best transportation services during the October 3-14 Commonwealth Games, the biggest sporting event in the city since the 1982 Asian Games.


Source: Daylife.com


----------



## Illusionist (Jun 17, 2007)

> An Indian security personnel stands guard at the depot for Delhi Transport Corporation (DTC) buses which will be used during the Commonwealth Games in New Delhi on September 17, 2010. The DTC acquired a fleet of over 3,000 low-floor Compressed National Gas (CNG) buses to roll out the best transportation services during the October 3-14 Commonwealth Games, the biggest sporting event in the city since the 1982 Asian Games.


Source: Daylife.com


----------



## Illusionist (Jun 17, 2007)

> Delhi Transport Corporation (DTC) buses which will be used during the Commonwealth Games are parked in a depot in New Delhi on September 17, 2010. The DTC acquired a fleet of over 3,000 low-floor Compressed National Gas (CNG) buses to roll out the best transportation services during the October 3-14 Commonwealth Games, the biggest sporting event in the city since the 1982 Asian Games.


Source: Daylife.com


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

> *‘World’s largest’ bus depot now in city, courtesy DTC*
> 
> Thanks to the Commonwealth Games (CWG), the Delhi Transport Corporation (DTC) may soon find its name i*n the Guinness Book of Records.* DTC's Millennium Park Bus Depot, which will provide buses to athletes, delegates and mediapersons during the 10-day sporting extravaganza, has come up as the world's largest depot for buses.
> *Spread over a sprawling 60-acre-plot, along the western banks of the Yamuna, the parking can accommodate 1,000 buses at any given point in time.*
> ...


http://www.hindustantimes.com/World...now-in-city-courtesy-DTC/Article1-601524.aspx

:cheers:



> *2000 Media Persons to Cover CW Games*
> 
> NEW DELHI - Around 800 international and 1200 domestic media personnel are expected to cover the Delhi Commonwealth Games scheduled to be held in the Indian capital from Oct 3 to 14.
> 
> ...





> *New Delhi on the Fast Trax to the Commonwealth Games 2010*
> 
> PRLog (Press Release) – Sep 17, 2010 – *As a CWG partner Fast Trax will be serving over 1.6 million meals to eager spectators, across 97 outlets in all the 12 stadiums. Fast Trax will also be selling CWG tickets at their restaurants located all over the city, along with iconic CWG merchandise.* To facilitate the tickets & merchandise sale fast trax is setting up Tickets booth in high foot fall places like malls etc.
> "We are extremely proud to be the exclusive Food Licensee for the user pay category of the CWG 2010. To be chosen to execute such a vital aspect of India’s greatest sporting event, just goes to show trusted the Fast Trax brand is. We are confident that we will be able to serve some of the best, most delicious meals possible at prices affordable to everyone,” said Samar Qureshi, Director, Fast Trax Food Pvt. Ltd.
> ...


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

> *Capital goes into publicity overdrive*
> 
> *It’s quite hard to imagine a sporting event that has received as much negative publicity as the 2010 Commonwealth Games. The run-up to the Delhi edition of the Games, for the large part, has resembled the trailer of a Hollywood action flick.* :nuts:
> 
> ...


http://www.deccanherald.com/content/97419/capital-goes-publicity-overdrive.html



> *350 modern cameras, 2700 personnel, DD all geared up for CWG*
> 
> NEW DELHI: For the first time in the history of Commonwealth Games, Doordarshan is providing 'high definition' coverage to its viewers and is* all geared up with more than 350 ultra modern cameras and well-trained crew members who will be covering the events on road, by air and under water. *
> 
> ...


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Has India ever hosted the Asian games or any other regional games?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

1982 Asian Games


----------



## Gaurav787 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kenni said:


> Has India ever hosted the Asian games or any other regional games?


Hockey World Cup, Asian Badminton Championship, ODI cricket matches are very big , Commonwealth Shooting Championship,the 1982 Asiad and next year India hosts the cricket world cup along with Sri Lanka and Bangladesh, etc.


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> 1982 Asian Games


and 1951 Asiad.


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

Kenni said:


> Has India ever hosted the Asian games or any other regional games?


Yes, the ORIGINAL Asian Games of 1951 were held in...hold your breath...New Delhi. Then the 1982 Asaid. Then in 2001, New Delhi again was supposed to play host to the FIRST Afro-Asian Games. They defaulted on that. Hyderabad stepped in for them when those Games were eventually played two years later, in 2003.

It just seems there is NO transfer of knowledge in New Delhi, considering they have one of the oldest continuining civilizations on the planet today, it is really inexplicable how this has happened.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^You couldn't be more correct. There is nothing called learning from experience in New Delhi. The government is like an old rusting iron frame. It keeps on corroding but never changes its structure.

Anyways to be fair, the sheer amount of work that has been done in Delhi over the last few years is pretty impressive. It's hard to believe how terrible things were just 10 years ago. Delhi is finally shaping up to be a capital worthy of the name.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Gondolier said:


> Yes, the ORIGINAL Asian Games of 1951 were held in...hold your breath...New Delhi. Then .... happened.


Sorry,
You are wrong. Delhi did not default. It was handed over to Hyderbad upon the request of the Andhra Pradesh Govt to IOA/Central Govt.
AfroAsian Games were first mooted by IOA (Indian Olympic Association) after the 1982 Asiad and the first were to beheld in Delhi in 1991 November.
But as neither OCA & African Olympic Council were ready, this never happened.
This was just an idea mooted by IOA and back again in the early 2000s this chapter was opened up by IOA in OCA meetings.
Then it was decided to go ahead with Delhi. Owing to 9/11 & the following Anthrax attacks, the dates were postponed.

The number of events to host were 7.
Athletics, Aquatics, Football, Hockey, Boxing, Weightlifting, Lawn Tennis
With the available JLN, SPM, National, IGI, Talkatora & DLTA with Rs. 50 Cr (USD 11 Million) upgradtion of these were done.
The cost of arranging was to be Rs. 200 Cr.

*There was no hard and fast deal about the host city as this was all an idea by IOA. Still there is no strong motive from Asia or Africa upon this due to which Algiers could nto host in 2007 and no clue about 2011.*
The winners do not get any recognition in terms of Olympic Trials or qualifications and other factors contribute to the lukewarm response of both OCA and African Olympic Council. 

*The up and rising City of Hyderabad wanted to take this opportunity to catapult itself to World Sporting Map with already available Sports Infrastructure of 2002 National Games.*
*With the then Govt of Andhra Pradesh (Hyderabad - Capital of AP) being a partner in the National Govt, convinced the National Govt and IOA to shift to Hyderabad despite the Rs. 50 Cr spent on upgrading the Delhi Sports infrastructure.
Note during the then regime of Hyderabad, the F1 Track(Now coming up in Delhi) and the IMG Sports Academy were floated.*

The dynamism of the Hyderabad Administration was such that they requested the Central Govt and got it to Hyderabad. This is how the Games got shifted to Hyderabad and every Indian knows the determination of the the then AP Chief Minister, Chandra Babu Naidu, who was even appauled by the Blue Chip bigwigs of the Silicon Valley for his Administrative capabilities.
If the same adminstration had continued, Hyderbad could well have been on its way to hosting Asian Games in the next decade.

That was same period when Hyderabad even bid for the 2007 Military Games and hosted it successfully in 2007.
With Afro Asian Games 2003 and Military Games 2007 Hyderabad is on par with the experience claimed by Rio 2007 & 2011 World Miltary Games.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Kenni said:


> Has India ever hosted the Asian games or any other regional games?


*India has hosted a number of Multi Sport Events:*
1951 Asian Games, Delhi
1982 Asian Games, Delhi
1985 South Asian Games, Kolkata
1995 South Asian Games, Chennai
2003 Afro Asian Games, Hyderabad
2007 World Military Games, Hyderabad
2008 Commonwealth Youth Games, Pune

From now on
2010 Commonwealth Games, Delhi
2012 South Asian Games, Delhi (Impenged on India as no other South Asian Nation is ready to host)

*Major World Cups/Championships:*
1987 Cricket World Cup, India-Pakistan
1996 Cricket World Cup, India-Pakistan-Sri Lanka
2011 Cricket World Cup, India-Sri Lanka-Bangladesh

1982 Hockey World Cup, Mumbai
2010 Hockey World Cup, Delhi

1975 Table Tennis World Championships, Kolkata
1987 Table Tennis World Championships, Delhi
1990 Boxing World Cup, Mumbai
1991 Powerlifting World Championships, Delhi
1994 Chess World Championships, Hyderabad
2009 World Badminton Championships, Hyderabad
2011 Squash World Cup, Chennai

*Major Asian Championships:*
1981 Asian Basketball Championship, Kolkata
1989 Asian Hockey Championships, Delhi
2007 Asian Hockey Championships, Chennai
1989 Asian Track & Field Championship, Delhi.....

There are a bunch of more World/Asian Championships/Champions Trophy/Thomas-Uber Cups etc held, but the list would go on a long way.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes, Delhi never defaulted for afro asian games..


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Impressive. I asked because I liked the venues. And it seemed to me they had experience.

Can't wait to see the opening number!


----------



## German Standard (Jun 5, 2010)

The pictures of the venues on the last few pages look very promising. :applause:

It seems, that after all the criticism which was posted here, finally the venues are ready for the big event. 

I wish India - and Delhi in particular - successful and peaceful games. 

GS


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Delhi puts out welcome mat*
19 September 2010
New Zealand Herald

IT HAS been a battle against time. The state government, organising committee, security agencies, civic authorities and citizens of Delhi have all been locked in a race to get the city ready.

Charges of alleged corruption within the Organising Committee (OC) and the government agencies involved in the construction of the infrastructure have led to delays. Scandals were so widespread the Prime Minister intervened.

Senior citizens are reminded of the 1982 Asian Games when India staged its biggest sporting event. It was extravagant then. The Games are no less extravagant now.

The Commonwealth Games were allotted to New Delhi six years ago but lax officials have caused delay and embarrassment, leaving the sporting fraternity fuming.

OC chairman Suresh Kalmadi and the state chief minister Sheila Dikshit have both been criticised on a variety of issues. Things, however, are changing.

For almost a year, Delhi has looked like a war zone. Debris from construction, chaos caused by some mindless renovation work and potholes and craters only added to the woes of driving in the city.

And then it poured relentlessly. The danger of losing out to nature left the authorities depressed. But the workforce did not stop.

It was a matter of national prestige now, as Dikshit proclaimed. She appealed to the opposition and Delhi's citizens to come together and contribute towards a memorable Commonwealth Games. Her repeated pleas worked in many departments.

Realising the gravity of the situation, efforts to play ideal hosts have stepped up in all areas.

Delhi has not been the best place to live in over the past year. Wild construction activities meant more dust and pollution and more time spent in vehicles on crowded roads.

But the people have been tolerant. The dark clouds of negativity surrounding the Commonwealth Games have begun to blow away. There is an infectious spirit of camaraderie in the air. Young people, who form the bulk of the population, are geared up to welcome delegates and athletes.

Delhites, not best known for their civic sense, have begun to come to terms with the responsibility of playing warm hosts. Hotels have been spruced up, the roads and streets are gleaming and the greenery is soothing. The rains, and the threat of floods, have subsided and work continues 24 hours a day. Deadlines have to be met and infrastructure put in place to meet the promise of presenting world-class facilities.

The venues have been handed over to the OC. The Games Village has been showcased to the media and hailed as world class by some foreign delegates. The smiles are back on the faces of the much stressed OC officials.

The authorities promise a smooth Games. The security agencies have taken over the venues and the Village. A force of 80,000 policemen will protect the Games.

Civic authorities and security agencies have assured a disease- and crime-free atmosphere for all visitors and I have reason to believe them.

Peaceful conduct of the Games is of paramount importance and Delhi's citizens have pledged to take the hardships in their stride as long as it helps the city emerge with its reputation enhanced.

Delhi is ready for the Games.

Vijay Lokapally works for the The Hindu and Sportstar, two of India's best-known publications. He has lived in Delhi for 50 years.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

originally posted by MOD, all are of JLN :cheers:


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

preparations for opening ceremony, cc:MOD :cheers:


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

landscaping pics by MOD :cheers:


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

wow, JLN stadium just keeps looking better everyday.


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


> Best Commonwealth Games Ever!





Master of Disguise said:


> ^^ Giant Screen





Master of Disguise said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


>





Master of Disguise said:


>


Best Commonwealth Games Ever!


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Everything is f9 wid the stad but the capacity..should hav been 90,000+ though seats are spcious and very comfortble..


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

*WORLD'S LARGEST BUS DEPOT now in NEW DELHI, INDIA.
*


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

^^ all new 3000 CNG low floor buses from TATA.


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Delhi's Mayor chatting up with a bus driver!








cc;daylife.com


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

http://in.news.yahoo.com/photos/slideshow/cwg-stadiums-at-a-glance.html?curPhoto=10

coypright: AP


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*India Enters Davis World Group again*

http://www.ndtv.com/article/sports/bopanna-beats-mello-india-back-amongst-the-elite-53185

India defeated Brazil 3-2, down from 0-2 to enter the World Group.
The match was played in Chennai.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

antriksh_sfo said:


> http://www.ndtv.com/article/sports/bopanna-beats-mello-india-back-amongst-the-elite-53185
> 
> India defeated Brazil 3-2, down from 0-2 to enter the World Group.
> The match was played in Chennai.


Lee -Hesh....they truly are LEGENDS....the best pair ever to have played tennis....proud of them....

Boppana and Som both quoted that Lee Hesh inspired them and see what happens when this legendary pair comes together...

Hats Off to them...!!!


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Cant wait for the games to start

this will be the biggest ever CWG games in the world! GO INDIA GO!

always outdoing and outsmarting everyone!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

No need for cockiness. The build up has been a shambles; you're not certain to outdo anyone.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

RobH said:


> No need for cockiness. The build up has been a shambles; you're not certain to outdo anyone.



Why are disturbed by positive attitude?
If you cannot handle it better don't respond and shut up, this vibe of yours is against the Forum rules.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Glimpse of Delhi Traffic arrangements for CWG*

Courtesy: PTI/NDTV


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Why are disturbed by positive attitude?
> If you cannot handle it better don't respond and shut up, this vibe of yours is against the Forum rules.


Shut the **** up mate. Firstly, you lecturing me on the forum rules is pretty rich and quite frankly laughable given your history.

Secondly, I *wasn't* saying Delhi isn't going to be successful, just questioning the idea - especially given the build-up - that India always outdoes and outsmarts everyone, which smacks of arrogance before the Games have even opened. You're the first to say "the Games haven't happened yet" when people criticise Delhi or predict disaster, yet apparently it's not ok for me to use the same argument when people are prematurely overdoing the superlatives. Double standards much?

hno:


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

RobH said:


> Shut the **** up mate. Firstly, you lecturing me on the forum rules is pretty rich and quite frankly laughable given your history.
> 
> Secondly, I *wasn't* saying Delhi isn't going to be successful, just questioning the idea - especially given the build-up - that India always outdoes and outsmarts everyone, which smacks of arrogance before the Games have even opened. You're the first to say "the Games haven't happened yet" when people criticise Delhi or predict disaster, yet apparently it's not ok for me to use the same argument when people are prematurely overdoing the superlatives. Double standards much?
> 
> hno:


man be cool!! 
that skyscrapercity101 is the biggest troll of the indian forum :bash:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Why are disturbed by positive attitude?
> If you cannot handle it better don't respond and shut up, this vibe of yours is against the Forum rules.


Go away troll


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Fair enough SSCaddict, I know he wasn't speaking for all of you. 

I wish Delhi every success, but let's see how the Games go before claiming India has outdone everone else. I'm sure you agree.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

RobH said:


> Fair enough SSCaddict, I know he wasn't speaking for all of you.
> 
> I wish Delhi every success, but let's see how the Games go before claiming India has outdone everone else. I'm sure you agree.


:cheers:


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

RobH said:


> Shut the **** up mate. Firstly, you lecturing me on the forum rules is pretty rich and quite frankly laughable given your history.
> 
> Secondly, I *wasn't* saying Delhi isn't going to be successful, just questioning the idea - especially given the build-up - that India always outdoes and outsmarts everyone, which smacks of arrogance before the Games have even opened. You're the first to say "the Games haven't happened yet" when people criticise Delhi or predict disaster, yet apparently it's not ok for me to use the same argument when people are prematurely overdoing the superlatives. Double standards much?
> 
> hno:


Easy Rob ..cool down...That Guy Skyscrapercity 001 aka KUsa is a troll...ignore his comments.

and take it easy bro


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

What time is the Opening Ceremony happening? (Delhi time)


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> What time is the Opening Ceremony happening? (Delhi time)


7 pm


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Language please.

On the "outdoing" aspect, no comment with regards to Delhi, but I still see Manchester 2002 as the best Games, in the same way I see Sydney 2000 as the best Games.

One could argue that Melbourne would "outdo" Manchester and Delhi with a giant stadium and world class venues at the top of the list of major sports cities but that doesn't necessarily mean it was better than Manchester. For any city to even consider itself alongside Melbourne as a major sports city is a giant feat. There are only a handful.

I am certain Beijing could outdo Sydney in terms of some of its venues, but that doesn't imply that the Games were better.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Language please.
> 
> On the "outdoing" aspect, no comment with regards to Delhi, but I still see Manchester 2002 as the best Games, in the same way I see Sydney 2000 as the best Games.
> 
> ...



Just wait for few more day Mo..!!!

India is miraculous ..why...??? you'll get to know...

let the games begin...


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

BBC have launched their CWG site:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/commonwealth_games/delhi_2010/default.stm


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Of course India is miraculous but in no way have the pre-Games preparations provided any indication that the Games would be miraculous, in fact they have done the opposite.

The shambles of Games preparations has not really dampened how exciting a Games in India is to myself and many others.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Language please.
> 
> On the "outdoing" aspect, no comment with regards to Delhi, but I still see Manchester 2002 as the best Games, in the same way I see Sydney 2000 as the best Games.
> 
> ...


The truth is that most Indians don't give two hoots about how the games are conducted. It's only a handful of people who speak for the rest of us in international forums such as this one. We don't really obsess about sports infrastructure or how the world perceives our capability in organizing multi-sport events (that's for the government and it's stooges to do). As far as your world class stadiums are concerned, good for you. Most of us are too busy preparing for reincarnation, we also would like to ask y'all to be happy with your life and stop bothering about how Delhi fares (thank you so much for your concern though, we really appreciate it).


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

And oh yes, about the "outdoing" aspect; the average Indian doesn't give a dang about that either, infact we consider that to be the white man's forte.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Well you're right about one thing, most Indians don't really care about these games. From what I can tell, people from my part of the country are busy with Ganesh Chaturthi festivities :lol:


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

hmm

does delhi atleast have the hotels rooms to host the remaining teams?


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

Thanks to the stupid media, hotel bookings have been low so far. So yes, there should be more than enough hotel rooms for athletes.

But why hotels ? Games village was built for Kalmadi's papa ?


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Abhishek901 said:


> Thanks to the stupid media, hotel bookings have been low so far. So yes, there should be more than enough hotel rooms for athletes.
> 
> But why hotels ? *Games village was built for Kalmadi's papa?*


Not only papa but his whole family. Door ke rishtedaar bhi. Apne bal-bachcho ke liye khubh sara maal chodke jayega budhdha.


----------



## Abhishek901 (May 8, 2009)

...aditya... said:


> Not only papa but his whole family. Door ke rishtedaar bhi. *Apne bal-bachcho ke liye khubh sara maal chodke jayega budhdha.*


Wo to pata nahi par mazdoor log rooms me uske liye peela maal zaroor chhod ke gaye hein.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> Its not Indians.
> 
> Its certain members of the OC or sub-committees which have perhaps not subcontracted a good enough company to clean the rooms or village after being handed over by contractors.
> 
> Maybe contractors have handed over too late without any chance of rooms being cleaned on time.


You're so innocent 

Do you know what this game is? These guys sit on the contracts till the last minute, citing procedural delays and difficulties, so that they can hand the contracts to their favourite contractors (read those who have paid the biggest bribes or their relatives, or political friends) at the last moment without following the due process, at highly inflated rates.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

Abhishek901 said:


> rooms me uske liye peela maal zaroor chhod ke gaye hein.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

another 3 of Englands top athletes have just pulled out including 2 Olympic Champions. 

This is going to be the most pointless Commonwealth Games ever. I wont be watching our second rate athletes compete in crap facilities. 

Go to Alexander stadium in Birmingham for that.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Anybody knows in the construction industry ... 2 weeks to complete the snagging on this (And from what i've read) extensive snagging just isn't possible on such a large scheme. I suspect we could hear some rather bad news next week.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Two because of injury to be fair, and the Idowu pull-out is not certain, desipte what ITV and the BBC are reporting. 

_It was reported in some quarters that Idowu had already withdrawn from the England team, but his agent Ricky Simms said: "I spoke to him and he told me he was considering whether to go or not but no official decision has been made."

He added: "My advice to him was to wait until the hype dies down, we still have a couple of weeks to go."_

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5gGgC8bD6kjmvVSMzICwHMS_R29Pw


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^UK should boycott these games. At the moment, a lot of the Indian public would like nothing more than to see these idiots burn at the stake.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Injury? 

Are we that stupid. Ohurugo pulled out because she got cramp in training the other day lol. They aren't going because nobody they compete against for major medals are going. 

It's now become a second rate competition


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

LOL UK is the only one who cares about the commonwealth! Commonwealth is kind of a compensation for the former empire. 

BTW Ecological, the facilities, as in stadiums where athletes will be performing are very good. The thing talked at the moment is the games village... of which some parts are spectacular and some are down right filthy.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> You're so innocent
> 
> Do you know what this game is? These guys sit on the contracts till the last minute, citing procedural delays and difficulties, so that they can hand the contracts to their favourite contractors (read those who have paid the biggest bribes or their relatives, or political friends) at the last moment without following the due process, at highly inflated rates.


I know what you are talking about, but what I was saying is that corruption or incompetence is not limited to Indians or India.

The above is what happens daily in South Africa.

Tenderpreneurs is a word I think created in South Africa.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

> ^UK should boycott these games. At the moment, a lot of the Indian public would like nothing more than to see these idiots burnt at the stake.


Well, it's not "the UK" for starters, Scotland could still go if England pulled-out and visa versa. But the teams won't pull out unless things are very, very wrong, not least because good relations need to be maintained in the build up to London 2012, and even more importantly, because the athletes WANT to compete despite everything. It's what they do and it's their life and they will have been preparing for this event for a while.

India's organisers have a week or two to pull their finger out and get everything up to standard. Until then, no collective team decisions will be made, although I suspect we will of hear individual athletes pulling-out as has been the case today. If the situation in a couple of weeks hasn't changed much, then we'll be into teams pulling-out territory, but I suspect and hope things will be better by then.


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Rehearsels for the opening ceremony at the Jawahar Lal Nehru stadium
Originally posted by Ikarus360 in Gamesbid Forum.










*Queen’s Baton Relay 2010 Delhi reaches the city of Taj*
Date: Tue, 21 Sep 2010 









Traditional dancers perform at the evening cultural ceremony in AgraAGRA, 21 September 2010: The Queen’s Baton 2010 Delhi has reached the historic city of Agra, capital of Mughal dynasty. The baton entered Uttar Pradesh on Monday amidst much fanfare and exuberance. The baton convoy travelled around the city producing a wonderful spectacle for the people lined up along its route.

The baton was received by distinguished sportspersons like International Powerlifter Mr. Hardeep Singh and Arjuna Awardee for Hockey and Olympian Mr. Jagveer Singh among others. Thereafter the baton headed towards 509 Army Base Workshop and was honoured by officers of different ranks. 

The relay was flagged off with great joy and over hundred Batonbearers took part. Incessant rains could not fetter the pace of the relay.

Evening saw a cultural programme being organised at Sur Sadan, where a special postal stamp was released to honour the XIX Commonwealth Games 2010 Delhi. The programme included traditional dance performance and a fashion parade showcasing designs themed “Go Green’.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

RobH said:


> Well, it's not "the UK" for starters, Scotland could still go if England pulled-out and visa versa. But the teams won't pull out unless things are very, very wrong, not least because good relations need to be maintained in the build up to London 2012, and even more importantly, because the athletes WANT to compete despite everything. It's what they do and it's their life and they will have been preparing for this event for a while.
> 
> India's organisers have a week or two to pull their finger out and get everything up to standard. Until then, no collective team decisions will be made, although I suspect we will of hear individual athletes pulling-out as has been the case today. If the situation in a couple of weeks hasn't changed much, then we'll be into teams pulling-out territory, but I suspect and hope things will be better by then.


I'm certainly not counting on it. Every time you think that things can't get any worse than this, they manage to outdo themselves.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

edit!


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> ^UK should boycott these games. At the moment, a lot of the Indian public would like nothing more than to see these idiots burn at the stake.


Are you out of your senses? More than anyone or anything else, something if affected will be the country's image. Already the run-up to the games has been so terrible and over that your suggestion that UK should pull out. If you hate the games or India playing hosts to these games so much then better stay away from this thread.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^You think there is any image left to be affected? At the very least these some heads will roll so that Indian sports can finally see some good governance and this cabal of idiots can be finally removed from power.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

@ maratha i have never seen such a negative man like you 

you are truly anti-india


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^I can console myself by saying that atleast I'm not as anti-India as Lalit Bhanot or Suresh Kalmadi.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ at least kalmadi brought games to india

btw cwg desi thread is now open


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

He brought the games to his corrupt bunch of political friends.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

SSCaddict said:


> ^^ at least kalmadi brought games to india
> 
> btw cwg desi thread is now open


It's not that difficult you know. Hundreds of high-end housing projects are completed every year in India within budget and on time.

These people were deliberately screwing around to try and make more money, and this is the result. It's as simple as that.


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> He brought the games to his corrupt bunch of political friends.


THERE IS NO MEANING WORLD CLASS IN INDIA hno:
WE HAVE INDIAN CLASS AND SUB-CONTINENT CLASS. :bash:


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

RobH said:


> Well, it's not "the UK" for starters, *Scotland could still go if England pulled-out and visa versa.* But the teams won't pull out unless things are very, very wrong, not least because good relations need to be maintained in the build up to London 2012, and even more importantly, because the athletes WANT to compete despite everything. It's what they do and it's their life and they will have been preparing for this event for a while.
> 
> India's organisers have a week or two to pull their finger out and get everything up to standard. Until then, no collective team decisions will be made, although I suspect we will of hear individual athletes pulling-out as has been the case today. If the situation in a couple of weeks hasn't changed much, then we'll be into teams pulling-out territory, but I suspect and hope things will be better by then.


I would imagine the Scottish team will be very reluctant to pull out - and only do it if they really have to.

It would be rather poor form if our guys turned up at the closing ceremony for the hand-over, despite team Scotland having refused to take part in the actual games. (not to mention that some of the athletes are desperate to get out there - the CWG's are the only opertunity most of them will ever get to compete under the flag of Scotland, rather than GB. only exception is the rugby guys, but for many of them it will be the pinnacle of their careers! I have seen several of the Scotland team quoted as saying they are leaving the decision entirely to CWG Scotland)


I suppose, atleast the build up to Delhi means Glasgow have an easy act to follow. TBH, we probably arent that far behind Delhi in terms of being ready - there are only 2 venues still 'under construction' in Glasgow, plus the athletes village.


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't even think the England are going to pull out. At the end of the day it would be a bad diplomatic gesture and that's the last thing David Cameron, who recently led on of the largest delegation to India, would want.That is if you go by what he said about strenthning ties between England and India.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

at the end of the day everyone wants it to work

we have had a few drop outs in Australia (some media, one athlete), but the org committee is still pushing ahead

would take something monumental to derail it


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ Yeah but it wouldn't be upto David Cameron. That would be up to the English CWG Fed. I sincerely hope they don't pull out unless obviously there is a major security threat. With regards to Scotland, it would be highly unlikely they will pull out considering they are the next hosts. They would have to be very diplomatic. 

However with many high profile athletes particularly from England already pulling out of the games, the standard of competition has slipped greatly. I am unsure how much interest these games will generate particularly for audiences outside of India. Even Usain Bolt won't be there


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-11385214



> _Delegates who visited the tower blocks where athletes will live during the games had described them as filthy, with rubble lying in doorways, dogs inside the buildings, toilets not working and excrement "in places it shouldn't be".
> 
> Speaking at a news conference in Delhi, Lalit Bhanot, secretary general of the Delhi organising committee, said the authorities understood the concerns shown by some member countries and the Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF).
> 
> ...



This part of the article is so embarassing hno:

I just hope the opening ceremony is spectacular and people start enjoying the games and the games go smoothly.

BTW is there any realistic chance of these games being called off?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Lalit Bhanot is in a state of denial now :lol:


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Didn't the indian minister and SSC indian here said the cwg athelete's village is better than the Beijing Olympics.

Ouch, truth hurts.


SSCaddict said:


> guys wait wait!!
> 
> that news article was a bullshit :bash:
> i today just saw his speech again he says the commonwealth games *village* will be better than the Beijing olympics


:storm:

It's shame to compare anything in China to india. I will say again, it will be laughable.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

go away troll. India has built better things than China in the past, and will do so in the future as well.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Marathaman said:


> go away troll. India has built better things than China in the past, and will do so in the future as well.


You should shout this to your shameless politicians and people who always try to defame China to make you people feel better.


----------



## venki04ss (Nov 6, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> go away troll. India has built better things than China in the past, and *will do so in the future as well*.


Never happen hno:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

General Huo said:


> You should shout this to your shameless politicians and people who always try to defame China to make you people feel better.


You should stop trolling on internet forums to make yourself feel superior.


----------



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

^^truth hurts, doesn't it. 

Fact is cleanliness is not, never is, ever will be an Indian virtue. Excrement (human/animal) and India go hand in hand and the BBC article points to this issue. If India had built anything better than China in the past it was because of foreigners who built monuments, building and infrastructure when they invaded. All of India's best Project Managers,Planners..etc are overseas residents whom India treats as second class citizens unlike China which has successfully reversed brain drain in the past decade. India is 50 years behind China in every facet of life maybe except Human Rights and their so called Democracy. Indian politicians are obvious trolls who are misleading their own nation by making such bombastic claims.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

cyborg81 said:


> Fact is cleanliness is not, never is, ever will be an Indian virtue. Excrement (human/animal) and India go hand in hand and the BBC article points to this issue. If India had built anything better than China in the past it was because of foreigners who built monuments, building and infrastructure when they invaded..


Fact is that you're just a racist and religiously prejudiced prick (yes, that's right) who selectively chooses to see what he wants to. :lol:
You have no intellect to speak of, but try to pretend like you're smarter than everybody else. Frankly, I feel sorry for you.

I can point out a long list of things that Indians did without the help of "invaders", but this is the wrong thread for that kind of discussion. Feel free to ask this question in the Architecture section anytime :cheers:


----------



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

^^resorting to ad hominem insults isn't going to get you far.......racist,religious..yeah good try, next time try a better angle to discredit someone :fiddle:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^You're right. I really didn't need to call you out for what you are. It's fairly obvious in your ill-informed and ignorant post to anyone who is qualified to talk about the subject of discussion.


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

RobH said:


> I did offer a thorough explanation in the thread in the India subforum as to why people had said it was better than Beijing's village last week but uninhabitable this week, but I see the mods in that section have stupidly deleted it. I'm not going to retype it. Suffice to say I'm pretty annoyed that that post has been deleted whilst the barrage of insults which preceded it remains. Maybe I'm better off posting my thoughts here where they won't be deleted.


I agree. It was much sensible than few of the negative comments by some idiot forumers. I would say that the games village is really world class but have some issues with cleanliness which would be sorted out in 36 hours. 105 workers of MCD are already on work.


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

xxxx


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Theta1 said:


> I can't believe they were saying this is better than Beijing lol.


This was not only said by us but also by England's Chef De Mission and some members of the Wales' delegation.


----------



## Theta1 (Sep 22, 2010)

They said it because they only saw a certain part, the rest of the shit was hidden away until the whistle was blown by Scotland etc, who actually got to see it. You brush everything under the carpet, India had seven years to complete everything, I can't believe with 10 days left things are coming off, things are collapsing and the streets look like dumps.


----------



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

^^remember anyone who dares to speak against glorious India is a racist, prejudiced, religious freak!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

The completed block they were shown around last week was better than Beijing's village - which is why England's Chef De Mission said so. But their real accommodation, which they've been given access to this week is, by contrast, not completed and uninhabitable!

The really sad thing is, the village OUGHT to be better than Beijing's and had everything not been left to the last minute it would have been. The problem isn't the design or the intent, but the fact that it's not yet finished!! India's OC has snatched a defeat from the jaws of an almost certain victory on this one.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Wasn't the Games Village ahead of schedule not too long ago? They've really achieved the impossible in terms of screw ups. :lol:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

cyborg81 said:


> ^^remember anyone who dares to speak against glorious India is a racist, prejudiced, religious freak!


Go away racist troll. Go and jerk off to the Chinese flag or something.


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

RobH said:


> The completed block they were shown around last week was better than Beijing's village - which is why England's Chef De Mission said so. But their real accommodation, which they've been given access to this week is, by contrast, not completed and uninhabitable!
> 
> The really sad thing is, the village OUGHT to be better than Beijing's and had everything not been left to the last minute it would have been. The problem isn't the design or the intent, but the fact that it's not yet finished!! India's OC has snatched a defeat from the jaws of an almost certain victory on this one.


The issues are with cleanliness which would be sorted out before the athletes arrive. Its because of foolish administrators of OC like Bhanot who says that cleanliness standards differ. Even if stray dogs soil and urinate on his bed and faeces lie here and there, he would still consider it 'clean'. 
Prime Minister has asked Delhi LG to personally supervise the cleaning of the games village.


----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

A lot of controversies have been associated with the games, which are unfortunate. But eventually, I am hopeful that the games will be a spectacular event.All the cleaning up of the village and the completion of other tasks will be done on time. Let us be positive about the event.The city has been beautified like never before. I have seen the city personally. the venues look better now. And people will be completely impressed when they will see the new airport, metro and the culture of the country on the day of opening of the games. India is hosting CWG for the first time. No comparisons with other countries should be made, not china. Because each country is different and faces different problems.

Lets come out and play,
see u in Delhi


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Theta1 said:


> *Yep the mods in the India sub forum deleted a lot of my post as well, I guess Indians don't like to be criticised, they just like to bury their heads in the sand.* India has had seven years to get this spot on, spent almost $3 billion and yet we have tiles falling off, foot bridges collapsing, and work still to be done, a so called "World Class Village" has been stamped as unliveable, people shitting in the apartments, what a joke.
> 
> India is a laughing stock, or soon becoming one, a complete and utter basket case. Can they salvage anything out of this? I hope so with all my heart, but it's not looking good, only 10 days left, and I can't believe they were saying this is better than Beijing lol.


If that really was the case then they wouldn't delete all our posts where we took your trip. Yeah, dogs crapped on the beds, wanna know why? we just wanted to show what we think of foreigners. Infact we treat dogs better than we treat foreigners in India, long live Maneka Gandhi!


----------



## Theta1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Funny things is that I am an ex-pat Indian living in Australia, and they kept banging on about how racist Australia is, when I pointed out a few facts they delete my post and said I know nothing lol.

Like I said Indians bury their heads in the sand, no wonder India is in the mess it is in with the Games to name just a few things.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Theta1 said:


> They said it because they only saw a certain part, the rest of the shit was hidden away until the whistle was blown by Scotland etc, who actually got to see it. You brush everything under the carpet, India had seven years to complete everything, I can't believe with 10 days left things are coming off, things are collapsing and the streets look like dumps.


Stop stating the same thing over and over again cause it really starts sounding like a meaningless ring. You really need to expand your English vocabulary, after all it's your native tongue.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

psychedelic said:


> If that really was the case then they wouldn't delete all our posts where we took your trip. Yeah, dogs crapped on the beds, wanna know why? we just wanted to show what we think of foreigners. Infact we treat dogs better than we treat foreigners in India, long live Maneka Gandhi!


Yet are the first to jump up and down and cry 'racism' when an idiot walks through a park alone in the middle of the night and gets killed...

Real colours are coming out.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Theta1 said:


> Funny things is that I am an ex-pat Indian living in Australia, and they kept banging on about how racist Australia is, when I pointed out a few facts they delete my post and said I know nothing lol.
> 
> Like I said Indians bury their heads in the sand, no wonder India is in the mess it is in with the Games to name just a few things.


And you got an appropriate answer, btw scroll up and read what I just posted... TROLL!


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Yet are the first to jump up and down and cry 'racism' when an idiot walks through a park alone in the middle of the night and gets killed...
> 
> Real colours are coming out.


Yeah! we do. Can't help it if the dumb whites buy it :rofl:


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Yet are the first to jump up and down and cry 'racism' when an idiot walks through a park alone in the middle of the night and gets killed...
> 
> Real colours are coming out.


Whites are the biggest racists, you want proof? Read about the racial cleansing of American Indians, Aborigines, the holocaust and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Will people stick to the topic please? 

This is about the CWG, and not about race discussions or taking cheap shots at Indians in general (or vice versa)


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

^^Dude you know I am a peaceful guy, unless I am provoked. Anyway, I am sorry about all that's transpired, I won't hijack this thread anymore.


----------



## Weebie (May 29, 2006)

countries will be under pressure to pull out now.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

SSCaddict said:


> first of all guys please stop this!!
> 
> and can anyone tell me how the media got the entry to get into the weightlifting stadium??? NO ONE IS ALLOWED TO ENTER ANY OF THE STADIUMS
> 
> ...


The fact is that the media (as is the case with most of our institutions and governments) is in the hands of a few very rich and powerful people (rupert murdoch and some others like the Rockerfellers, Rothschilds etc). Everything thats shown to us, all the policies of our various governments etc are carefully designed by a select few. We are just pawns in this great game of deceit. But bringing this up here would be stupid on my part, the corpotocracy or whatever you may call these people want the world to be just the way it is today. I know it sounds far fetched but the instruments of control employed by the people at the top are too vast and intricate to describe or fathom in a short time. The internet is however a powerful tool we have at our disposal (though discretion is required when one decides what to believe), if we know how to use it judiciously that is.


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

MeMumbaikar said:


> what gets me MM is this.
> 
> As far as i know the countries who have made public their issues with the games village are Canada scotland england NZ australia and wales.(not sure on wales)
> 
> ...


Wales, I think, are the first team to give an ultimatum - saying they will pull out tonight if they don't get assurances everything is ready.


I think no-one else has complained because no-one else has actually arrived yet?

As for the teams that have complained - it's easy for England, Canada ect. to complain, but the Scottish delegation were extremley reluctant to criticise anything about India's organising - fearing anything they say now may come back to haunt them in 4 years time. FFS, before saying anything in public the Scottish officials had cleaned their entire accomodation bank themselfs.

Scotland would not have gone public unless they were very concerned, and it is not a decision they would have taken lightly (unlike other teams, for whom it would be a much easier thing to decide)


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

this is a democracy so you get to hear everything without any impediment to free speech. 

block the media like the Chinese did, and all will be merry. all of you will be staring at some of the best stadiums in the world, superb infrastructure, and beautiful parks. 

China is nowhere compared to India in delivering the games.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^hehe


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> this is a democracy so you get to hear everything without any impediment to free speech.
> 
> block the media like the Chinese did, and all will be merry. all of you will be staring at some of the best stadiums in the world, superb infrastructure, and beautiful parks.
> 
> China is nowhere compared to India in delivering the games.


HAhahaha...very true...

Just ban INDIAN MEDIA and games will become best ever...just like CHINESE Olympics....hahah

our media has made them look bad ...which actually they are not.....all venues look fantastic....

I just wish if all Indian Media guy DIE along with Suresh Kalmadi and Bhanot.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> this is a democracy so you get to hear everything without any impediment to free speech.
> 
> block the media like the Chinese did, and all will be merry. all of you will be staring at some of the best stadiums in the world, superb infrastructure, and beautiful parks.
> 
> China is nowhere compared to India in delivering the games.


TBH, I still hope that Delhi will deliver great games, but the infrastructure of the stadia and the city in Delhi is far from being on a par with what Beijing delivered and Guangzhou is delivering ... with or without Indian "free" press.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

He was being sarcastic. The press didn't cause the organizers to screw things up. that's their own doing. Blaming the press is retarded.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Marathaman said:


> He was being sarcastic. The press didn't cause the organizers to screw things up. that's their own doing. Blaming the press is retarded.


Master of Disguise does not seem to percieve that comment as sarcasm.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Because he, just like you, cannot see through Skyscrapercity101's brilliant sarcasm.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Marathaman said:


> Because he, just like you, cannot see through Skyscrapercity101's brilliant sarcasm.


Well, my reply was actually a reaction to what Master of Disguise wrote, altough I quoted skyscraper101.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

YelloPerilo said:


> Well, my reply was actually a reaction to what Master of Disguise wrote, altough I quoted skyscraper101.


And I stand on what I said...!!!

China did very well in hiding their mis fortunes....and probably your MEDIA is better than ours.....

More than the officials & Politicians its our MEDIA that has shamed INDIA more than anything...


----------



## AstroTrain (Jan 11, 2005)

I am not surprised that only Indians would dare compare this farce to the Beijing Olympics -probably the best Olympics in decades. No country or people in this world would be so deluded as to juxtapose garbage and filth to something light years away. The best Commonwealth games does not equal the worst Olympics -probably Munich where terrorists killed athletes. They are in different leagues. 

If they had to compare to the Olympics, why Beijing?, Why not Sydney, Athens etc? These people have such an inferiority complex with regards to China they have to bark like wild dogs about the extravagance of this endeavor as compared to Beijing while falling on their face based on their inherent incompetence. 

Better than Beijing? How about not being the worst CW games first? 

http://newsfeed.time.com/2010/09/21/is-this-going-to-be-the-worst-commonwealth-games-ever/

Is This Going to be the Worst Commonwealth Games Ever?
By: GLEN LEVY (20 hours ago)
Topics: INDIA, COMMONWEALTH GAMES, DELHI, ATHLETES VILLAGE, FOOTBRIDGE

To say that Tuesday September 21 was a bad day for the Commonwealth Games in Delhi, India, is an understatement.
The day began with various nations seriously questioning the organizers as to whether the standard of the athletes village was going to improve from its current state with the event due to take place in 12 days time. Scotland didn't mince words, calling the living conditions, "unsafe and unfit for human habitation," with neighboring nations England, Wales and Northern Ireland all harboring doubts too. On the other side of the world, Australia and Canada raised their concerns and New Zealand's team manager David Currie actually thinks this year's Commonwealths (they take place every four years) might even be canceled. "If the village is not ready and athletes can't come, obviously the implications of that are that it's not going to happen," he told New Zealand radio network Newstalk ZB. "Unless there is tremendous effort and energy and problem-solving ability to get it done, it's going to be extremely hard to get across the line."
And if this wasn't damaging enough, there was then damage of a literal nature, as a footbridge connecting a car park to the main stadium collapsed while construction crews carried out some last-minute work. At least 23 people are reported injured.
These are but the latest setbacks to hit a games mired in rows over alleged corruption, security, planning and an ever-rising bill for Indian taxpayers. As this recent TIME.com piece points out, even the anthem for the event due to run between October 3-12 — composed by double Oscar winner A.R. Rahman of "Jai Ho" fame no less — is late.
It's a far cry from the first event held in 1930 under the title of the British Empire Games in Hamilton, Ontario. All but two of the 54 competing Commonwealth nations were once part of the British Empire. But not even all the Queen's men may be able to put this Commonwealth Games in Delhi back together again.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

amen to that


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Master of Disguise said:


> And I stand on what I said...!!!
> 
> China did very well in hiding their mis fortunes....and probably your MEDIA is better than ours.....
> 
> More than the officials & Politicians its our MEDIA that has shamed INDIA more than anything...


You are funny, my media is the German media and I work in the German media.

Well, pictures say more than words. There are more tourists visiting China than India. They should have more than enough chances to make pictures of shoddy works at the Beijing Olympic or Guangzhou Asiad sites.

Can you prove that the colapse of the pedestrian bridge was caused by the media or any other not so well done jobs of the venues?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Ominous. Let's hope India can pull it together. 2 weeks to fix everything? hno:


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

YelloPerilo said:


> You are funny, my media is the German media and I work in the German media.
> 
> Well, pictures say more than words. There are more tourists visiting China than India. They should have more than enough chances to make pictures of shoddy works at the Beijing Olympic or Guangzhou Asiad sites.
> 
> Can you prove that the colapse of the pedestrian bridge was caused by the media or any other not so well done jobs of the venues?


Oh you are a MEDIA guy...I withdraw from the arguments.....I hate talking to S*** Media guys....

and yeah your last comment shows your knowledge about the collapse...awesome


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Master of Disguise said:


> Oh you are a MEDIA guy...I withdraw from the arguments.....I hate talking to S*** Media guys....


I dislike most of my colleagues.



Master of Disguise said:


> and yeah your last comment shows your knowledge about the collapse...awesome


Please enlighten me. I'm not in India right now.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

No country vs country threads here :nono:


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*Queen's Baton reaches Jaipur*

ccURUSHOTTAM DIWAKAR / INDIA TODAY



















LOL



























Rajasthan chief minister Ashok Gehlot also launched the postal ticket during the Queen's Baton Relay in Jaipur on Wednesday, September 22, 2010.


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> They haven't had enough time to rehearse for the opening ceremony. God knows how it's going to turn out.


They were preparing for it from the last one year but they got less time for rehearsels in stadium. I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> I don't know much about architecture but the bird's nest is pretty much an iconic stadium, so it's quite flattering for it to be compared with our humble JN stadium.
> 
> Even our loudmouth Chairman didn't dare to compare the Nehru stadium with Bird's Nest. The cost difference itself is enormous.


yeah the JLN stadium cost more money than the Bird's Nest.

we need those cheap Chinese labors. We have lots of china man in Kolkata. they work in tanneries and dry cleaners!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> I don't know much about architecture but the bird's nest is pretty much an iconic stadium, so it's quite flattering for it to be compared with our humble JN stadium.
> 
> Even our loudmouth Chairman didn't dare to compare the Nehru stadium with Bird's Nest. The cost difference itself is enormous.


good architecture and iconism are different things.

I'll take Nehru stadium in the setting of London's Olympic stadium over the Birds Nest any day and every day.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Mo Rush said:


> I'm never nice.
> 
> Since when is architecture about endless strips of steel in the middle of a large concrete space?


Yeah, too bad an almost same stadium as the Delhi one has been built in Foshan, China in 2005 from the same architects. I don't remembered people talking about that marvel of architecture.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

YelloPerilo said:


> Yeah, too bad an almost same stadium as the Delhi one has been built in Foshan, China in 2005 from the same architects. I don't remembered people talking about that marvel of architecture.


Many architects use similar principles for many of their designs. GMP architects use columns as a facade in many venues.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Rising Yamuna threatens to flood Games Village*

Getty Images/AFP



> Flood water from the Yamuna River rises by the Commonwealth Games village in New Delhi on September 22, 2010. The river water level has breached the danger mark again this monsoon season due to incessant rains in the capital and surrounding areas. The Delhi Commonwealth Games were plunged into crisis 12 days from the start after the athletes' village was described as 'uninhabitable' and a footbridge collapsed September 21 at the main stadium. AFP PHOTO/RAVEENDRAN (Photo credit should read RAVEENDRAN/AFP/Getty Images)












The swelling Yamuna river has added to the woes of the authorities who are already battling allegations of “shoddy” arrangement in the Commonwealth Games Village. The rising water of the river on Wednesday reached the doorsteps of the Games Village. At 207.05 metres, the rise in the water level has broken a 32-year-old record. While the flood situation in the city intensifies, only an embankment lies between the river and the Games Village, which is built on the river bank.

The area surrounding the Games Village was inundated earlier as well. However, the authorities maintained that there was no need to panic. “The embankment along the village has kept the water out of the Village.

The chances of river water entering the site are minimal,” said Ish Kumar, chief engineer, Irrigation and Flood Control Department. The stagnant water is likely to raise more problems for the authorities, who are also fighting an outbreak of dengue in the city. 

Meanwhile, hundreds of people living in the low-lying areas have been shifted to relief camps near the CWG Village and Akshardham Temple. The incessant rainfall in the city has also intensified the city's woes.

The rains have left the roads near the Village waterlogged with a large number of construction workers falling victim to dengue and malaria. The weatherman has predicted a cloudy sky with rain and thundershowers for Thursday as well. Delhi has seen one of its wettest monsoons this year with the city receiving over 1,000 mm of rains.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Mo Rush said:


> Many architects use similar principles for many of their designs. GMP architects use columns as a facade in many venues.


I'm befriended with a dozen GMP architects. They were responsible for the Foshan stadium.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*CWG: As questions pile up, Kalmadi goes missing*



NEW DELHI: As the furore over the condition of the Commonwealth Games Village escalated, there has been a notable silence from the man associated the most with the Delhi Games 2010 — Suresh Kalmadi. So, while top bureaucrats from the central as well as Delhi government made a beeline for the Village on Tuesday, the two top officials from the organising committee (OC), Kalmadi and the CEO, Jarnail Singh, were both missing in action. 

Neither made an appearance in the Village through the day, said sources, though officials like the cabinet secretary, K M Chandrashekhar, principal secretary to the PM, T K A Nair, secretary sports, Sindhushree Khullar, the LG, Tejendra Khanna as well as the Delhi government chief secretary rushed to the Village, especially after the cabinet secretary received the letter from Michael Fennell, president of the Commonwealth Games Federation, detailing the complaints by the visiting foreign delegates from participating nations. Said a senior official, "In fact, the meeting with the cabinet secretary started early in the morning once the letter was received, with almost every senior official being present." However, sources admitted that neither Kalmadi nor the CEO, Singh, were present at the emergency session. 

The otherwise media-friendly Kalmadi was conspicuous by his absence, not speaking to anyone from outside the OC as the controversy raged. Kalmadi's close aide, and spokesperson for the OC, Lalit Bhanot, took over the job to defend the OC and answer questions over the delegates scathing comments about the "filthy" conditions in the residential zone at the end of the day. The uncharacteristic silence continued on Wednesday, with the OC head still refusing to issue a statement on the Village controversy and its fallout, which saw several athletes dropping out of the CWG 2010. Kalmadi, who till date had been vocal about the Games Village being the "best ever", preferred to play it low as OC tried to play down the controversy. 

It was left to the cabinet secretary, Chandrashekhar, to issue a statement, saying that a number of steps had been taken to improve the condition and that authorities are "on top of the situation". Said the official, "I think they (the OC) are working in full steam and we are in constant touch with them. I think they will be on top of the situation."


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

YelloPerilo said:


> I'm befriended with a dozen GMP architects. They were responsible for the Foshan stadium.


and cape town, and durban, and pe...berlin,...and many more.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

AP Photo/Gurinder Osan
This image of July 15, 2010 shows BJP leader Vijay Jolly, pointing towards a damaged false ceiling at the Yamuna Sports complex, scheduled to host the table tennis and archery events of the upcoming Commonwealth Games, in New Delhi.

*Ceiling Parts Fall at Main CWG Venue, Govt Unfazed*


In further embarrassment, parts of a ceiling at Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium, the main Commonwealth Games venue, fell today but the Centre and Delhi government remained unfazed by the all-round attack over such incidents and instead targeted the media for highlighting "minor glitches".

Union Urban Development Minister Jaipal Reddy and Delhi Chief Minister Sheila Dikshit made light of the criticism over the preparations and counselled the media to "see the positive aspects" of the mega sporting event rather than portraying a "negative image".

Talking in unison, they insisted that the Games were "not collapsing" and all problems were being addressed.

"I would like you tell very categorically that these minor glitches and hitches do come around...But to make out that the whole thing is collapsing - I am sorry, we do not agree with that," Dikshit told reporters.

There may be minor glitches. We should try to remove the shortcomings...There may be water dripping somewhere. A wall may collapse due to rain. That does not mean the whole Games is bad," she said.

This assertion came on a day when three tiles of the false ceiling fell in the Ambedkar Weightlifting Auditorium in the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium.

Nobody was, however, injured in the incident which occurred a day after a 95-m hanging bridge, being constructed for the Games, collapsed outside the Nehru Stadium, injuring 27 people.

Reddy said personnel from Telecommunications Consultants India Limited (TCIL) were working on the false ceiling to lay cables when some part of it fell.

"All these (incidents) are not obstacles. These are hiccups," Reddy said, seeking to downplay the incidents.

"There will be some problems. There are some problems. But they are not insurmountable. If there is any concern or there is any problem, they will be addressed to," said an unfazed Dikshit who is under increased attack after yesterday's bridge collapse.

Reddy, who yesterday described the bridge collapse as "not a major" issue, today said the media was overplaying such incidents including the falling off of ceiling tiles.

"I do not think we should overestimate the importance of such incidents," said Reddy, who is also head of the Group of Ministers looking after all aspects of the CWG preparations.

He accused the media of being "very negative" about coverage of the preparations.

"I do not think we should continue to be very negative in our coverage of news. My appeal to all media friends is to present the positive aspects," he said.

Dikshit was, however, critical of the media and even said prestige of the country should be kept in mind while highlighting the "minor glitches" related to the preparations.

"We have done everything possible...We have constructed beautiful stadiums, we have created so much beautiful infrastructure, there is greenery everywhere. Why cannot you see all these? I have not seen any country where people (criticize) their own country...Please become positive. This is your country," she counselled the media.

She said the "unprecedented rains" have affected the preparations. "I think the rain we have this year is the highest in last 50-60 years," he said.

Reddy said all the venues are in "perfect shape" and that all of them have been handed over to police for security and sensitization.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Mo Rush said:


> and cape town, and durban, and pe...berlin,...and many more.


Have you seen the Foshan stadium?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

YelloPerilo said:


> Have you seen the Foshan stadium?


yip. I've seen most , if not all of GMP's existing and proposed designs.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Mo Rush said:


> yip. I've seen most , if not all of GMP's existing and proposed designs.


A unknown third tier city in China has almost the same stadium without staging any significant sporting event as the main stadium in Delhi designed by the same architects. 

What do you think about the Foshan sports complex?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

It depends on the brief.

It might have made sense to use something that was tried and tested given the timeframes.

I like the Foshan stadium, although the interior doesn't really do much for me.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*24 hours to save the Commonwealth Games: Clegg warns time is running out after Delhi stadium ceiling falls in*


By Richard Shears 

Last updated at 12:24 AM on 23rd September 2010



England boss admits competition is 'on a knife-edge'
Scotland team confirms it has delayed its departure to Delhi
Countries worried by 'unsafe and unfit for human habitation'
*Australian film crew enter stadium with bomb kit undetected*
Phillips Idowu, Christine Ohuruogu and Lisa Dobriskey pull out
 Beleaguered organisers of the crisis-hit Delhi Commonwealth Games, Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg warned yesterday.

As officials scrambled to save the showpiece event, the England team described its future as being on a ‘knife edge’ and said the next 24 hours would be vital in deciding whether to send its competitors.

Some nations have warned the games may have to be cancelled or postponed unless facilities in the village which will house 7,000 athletes are dramatically and rapidly improved.








Questions: Nick Clegg seen meeting students in New York yesterday

Several top athletes have pulled out while Scotland has delayed sending some of its athletes and Wales gave administrators for the games a deadline to confirm all venues and the games village are fit for purpose. 

Indian officials tried to play down the crisis, promising all problems would be addressed, but Mr Clegg said : ‘Time is running short. It’s for athletes to decide themselves whether they want to attend or not, but I do hope we give the organisers the chance to sort themselves out so we give the games the chance to be the success they always wanted it to be.’

The run up to the opening ceremony on October 3 has been plagued by construction delays, allegations of corruption, terror threats, monsoons and an outbreak of dengue fever.

There was more bad news for the organisers yesterday when part of the ceiling of the weightlifting arena fell in just 24 hours after a footbridge – near the Jawaharlal Nehru complex, the centrepiece of the games – collapsed, injuring 23 people.

The athletes’ village has been condemned as ‘unfit for human habitation’, with plumb¬ing, wiring, hygiene and furnishing problems.








Repairs: Workers without safety harnesses climb down the roof of the weightlifting venue for the Commonwealth Games at Jawarharlal Stadium today










Keeping watch: Security guards stand guard outside the partially collapsed roof of the weightlifting area at the Jawaharlal Stadium today










Repairs: The weightlifting arena is part of the main Jawaharlal Stadium


Three of England’s biggest athletics stars pulled out of the competition.

Olympic 400m gold medallist Christine Ohuruogu, world champion triple jumper Phillips Idowu and Commonwealth 1,500m champion Lisa Dobriskey have said they will not go to Delhi.
Preparations for the Games have been beset with problems, including security fears, athlete withdrawals and today stern criticism of the facilities in the athletes' village.
Teams have described accommodation in the village as unfit for human habitation and Commonwealth Games England chairman Sir Andrew Foster admitted problems with the athletes' village have left the competition 'on a knife-edge' and facing 'a critical 24 to 48 hours'.

Leading politicians played down the ceiling collapse, with Cabinet Secretary KM Chandreshekhar insisting it was a 'minor' issue.
'The cables which were to be set up for the data network were placed on the false ceiling and due to the weight of the cables the ceiling fell off. It's a minor thing and it will be corrected. It's not a matter to be worried about,' he said.









Crisis: Indian security personnel work at the site of a collapsed pedestrian bridge outside the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium in New Delhi today









Chaos: The 100m pedestrian bridge fell apart less than a fortnight before the Games










Injuries: Five labourers were rushed to hospital with critical injuries

Time is fast running out for the Delhi authorities to prevent an embarrasing shambles.
Scotland, New Zealand and Canada had already voiced concerns about the standard of the accommodation and today England joined the chorus of criticism.
The Scotland team today confirmed it was delaying its departure to Delhi. 

An England spokesman expressed 'grave concerns' over the accommodation for the total of 6,500 athletes.
Some parts of the Village were described as 'unsafe and unfit for human habitation' and Games federation chief executive Mike Hooper labelled the conditions 'filthy'.
It is not clear why world triple jump champion Idowu has withdrawn, but Ohuruogu and Dobriskey both have injury concerns





























Triple blow: Middle-distance runners Lisa Dobriskey, Chrstine Ohurugu and triple jumper Phillips Idowu have all given varying reasons for pulling out of the Delhi Games

They were all due to defend their Commonwealth titles in Delhi. 



Australian champion discus thrower Dani Samuels, who won the gold medal in the World Championships last year, was the first athlete to withdraw from the Commonwealth Games because of her concerns over her safety and health in Delhi.
Miss Samuels, 32, told Australian team officials today that she was worried about her security after an attack on two tourists - and she was also concerned about her health because of a recent outbreak of dengue fever.

Meanwhile, an Australian television news crew were able to carry a case for an explosives detonation kit into the stadium without being stopped. 

The case could have triggered up to 200 explosions if it had been fitted with a detonator.

Footage broadcast late on Monday showed reporter Mike Duffy easily walking into the cordoned off area with the oversized, wheeled suitcase when a gate was opened to allow a police convoy through.







Pulled out: Australian discus world champion Dani Samuels will not compete at the Games over security fears

'Patrol cars drive in, I slip through,' he says in a voiceover. 'While they’re distracted by their own cars, I breeze in with an oversized suitcase.
'There are dozens of police. But nobody asks me what it’s for. And this is no ordinary piece of luggage.
'It’s a portable, purpose-built casing for a remote detonation kit. The unit is capable of setting off 200 explosions.'
Duffy had earlier secretly filmed the purchase of the case from the boot of a car in a restaurant car park north of New Delhi.








Recovering: The labourers injured in the Jawaharlal Stadium footbridge collapse are treated for their injuries at the spartan-looking Safdarjung Hospita

'If I need to blow up this car, all I need further is a detonator and explosive,' the vendor tells Duffy.
The news crew said they were easily able to obtain both items, including ammonium nitrate and explosives used for mining, within a day’s drive of New Delhi.
Organisers of the Games have promised the event will be safe, but Australia issued another warning about safety on Monday, saying there was a 'high risk' of an attack in New Delhi.
The Commonwealth Games Federation has asked the Indian government to take urgent steps to improve conditions at the athletes' village. 







Concern: Commonwealth Games Federation president Michael Fennell said: 'The Commonwealth Games village is seriously compromised'

Commonwealth Games Federation president Michael Fennell has admitted that the village is 'seriously compromised' and has written to the Indian Cabinet Secretary expressing his 'great concern'. 

He said: 'The village is the cornerstone of any Games and the athletes deserve the best possible environment to prepare for their competition.
'Many nations that have already sent their advanced parties to set up within the village have made it abundantly clear that, as of the afternoon of September 20, the Commonwealth Games village is seriously compromised.'
Commonwealth Games England released a statement earlier today which read: 'There is a lot still to be done in the Village and this needs to be done with some urgency so that it is ready for the arrival of our first athletes on Friday.' 








Clean-up time: The village is fumigated in the race to have it ready

And England Commonwealth Games boss Craig Hunter said: 'There is mud everywhere, where we are there is a lot of remedial work to be done but the days of monsoon rain have delayed the work and there are new challenges that have been revealed around the village.
'There is unsafe electrical equipment in some rooms, in some areas there are plumbing issues, things like doors not fitting properly and one of the walls adjacent to our accommodation which has washing machines has not been plumbed in. On the top floor there is no secure barrier and it needs to be boxed in to become safe.
'Since our first inspection, monsoon weather has highlighted a number of different issues which need to be addressed including plumbing, electrical and other operational details.'
Michael Cavanagh, chairman of Commonwealth Games Scotland, expressed his concerns, too, and told the BBC: 'Very soon, 6,500 people from 61 countries will be coming and we have real concerns about whether they can be accommodated.







Bog standard: The toilet facilities in the Delhi athletes' village which was criticised by Michael Cavanagh, chairman of Commonwealth Games Scotland








No luxury: A bedroom in the village which will prove a far cry from the facilities enjoyed by British athletes at the Beijing Olympics


'The problem is that there are other aspects, not just the accommodation, there are parts of the Athletes' Village that aren't functioning.
'We've been told there are piles of rubble lying around the village. They have a very short space of time so we hope the Indian government will put real pressure on the organisers.
'The Delhi organising committee are running out of time and they need to do it very, very quickly.'
Cavanagh said there were a series of meetings happening in Delhi today that there was a possible 'Plan B' but would not give details. 








Nearly there: A sound barrier goes up just outside the Commonwealth Games village - but the methods used would probably not get past UK health and safety officers


New Zealand chef de mission Dave Currie confirmed the facilities were below standard. 

He told Newstalk ZB: 'The way things are looking, it's not up to scratch. The rea
lity is that if the village is not ready and athletes can't come, the implications are that it's not going to happen. It is unacceptable from the organising committee that they have put athletes through this.'
Fennell said that the high security measures at the Games mean work which ought to have been in place is taking longer to complete. 

He added: 'Since the nations have been arriving at the village they have all commented favourably on the appearance of the international zone and the main dining area. 

'However, the condition of the residential zone has shocked the majority of CGAs that are in Delhi and, despite their attempts to work with the organising committee in a constructive manner since arriving on September 15, significant operational matters remain un-addressed. 

'The problems are arising because deadlines for the completion of the village have been consistently pushed out. Now, the high security around the site, while vital, is slowing progress and complicating solutions.'

Wales chef de mission Chris Jenkins said impressive progress has been made with his team's accommodation but there are still major concerns for other teams. 







Waiting game: A security guard at the entrance to the Commonwealth Games village



Jenkins said: 'We have been working closely with the Delhi organising committee to resolve the issues we faced on first inspection of our tower and while there has been impressive progress made, we also still feel there are a number of operational issues that need to be addressed. 

'We are in a good position because we came out early to set up. Therefore, we have had time to improve the standard of our building. Our major concern is for other countries yet to arrive. 

'Many of these will arrive with athletes and face a village that is compromised. Wales and the other countries here call on the Delhi Organising Committee and the Indian Government to increase their efforts to rectify these problems.'
Another security alarm was raised on Sunday when two Taiwanese tourists were injured in a shooting incident near the Jama Masjid mosque. The busload of Taiwanese tourists were fired at by a person riding pillion on a motorcycle.


----------



## Tempe (Jul 18, 2010)

Delhi not well prepared.

this game need to be postponed before more serious incidents occurred especially to the delegates.hno:.


----------



## Tempe (Jul 18, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Waiting game: A security guard at the entrance to the Commonwealth Games village


i bet that tower will collapse easily even by strong winds .
overall - low quality constructions. the worst in any hosted big games.


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

http://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/features/The-Commonwealth-Games-have-brought.6543898.jp

*'The Commonwealth Games have brought nothing good. They only cause destruction'*

Published Date: 21 September 2010 
By Billly Briggs 
*FORCED eviction and destitution loom large in the mind of Fulan Devi as she stares out at a new underpass cutting through the heart of a place where she had lived for 30 years.
"Any day now they (the police) could turn up and we will be kicked out on to the streets," she says, weary with worry. *

The ramshackle hut she calls home is in her nation's sprawling capital, Delhi. It sit precariously on the edge of a man-made concrete canyon that will become a major artery carrying vehicles from Indira Gandhi International Airport to a new hotel about half a mile away. Both the motorway and hotel are being built as part of a transformation of Delhi for the 19th Commonwealth Games (CWG), which are due to take place in the city from October 3-14.

With just over a week to go until the opening ceremony, however, the city is in chaos and an event that was supposed to announce to the world that India was an emerging superpower – *while showcasing Delhi as a world-class metropolis fit for the international spotlight – is verging on becoming a national embarrassment due to a raft of human rights violations and a seemingly endless number of scandals. *The latest surrounds conditions at the athletes' village which may put the whole event in doubt. As organisers rushed to allay fears, a bridge being built near the main stadium collapsed, injuring 23 labourers. The city, in parts, resembles a massive building site with venues and roads that should have been completed months ago battling against the clock, a dire situation exacerbated by an unusually heavy monsoon season.

Indeed, it would appear that Lord Indra, the Hindu rain God, may be somewhat displeased at recent events. These include allegations of corruption that have dogged the Games for months and led to the suspension of several senior officials and repeated calls for Suresh Kalmadi, chairman of the Games' organising committee, to resign. India was hoping that its tourist industry would benefit greatly from hosting such a prestigious sporting event, but it appears that many people have decided to stay away with hotels reporting a marked shortfall in expected tourists. The lack of interest may be due to fears over security but this has been compounded by ongoing problems and an outbreak of dengue fever.

*While China impressed the world with the Beijing Olympics, India's preparation, in stark comparison, has bordered on inept. What has become clear is that the human cost of the CWG has been staggering, as Fulan Devi and her neighbours will attest to. They were among some 18,000 Dalits – a caste known as The Untouchables or Slumdogs – facing homelessness to make way for stadiums and new roads. 

"We've no place to go when we finally get evicted and I have no idea what to do," Fulan says, as she watches workmen toiling below in temperatures of 35C and 100 per cent humidity. She does not blame them, though, just the politicians and an indifferent society that treats her caste with disdain.

This area of the city is called Okha and some 500 families have already been displaced to make way for the underpass. Fulan knows it is only a matter of time before she faces the same fate and joins the estimated 150,000 homeless people in Delhi who sleep rough every night under flyovers and on pavements at the mercy of swarms of mosquitoes.

Across the concrete chasm that bisects Fulan's community, people who were her close neighbours until last year claim they were lied to 
by government officials who promised they would be re-housed.*

Ram Parasad, his wife and five sons, were among those forcibly removed by police with bulldozers in February 2009, when work on the underpass began. "We took our case to the High Court, but the government argued that we have no rights, citing a legal precedent from 1999 when other Dalit settlements were demolished. Those people were similarly denied any compensation. The Commonwealth Games have brought nothing good. It has only caused destruction," Parasad says angrily.

One of the many financial scandals surrounding the CWG involved the Dalits. According to Umesh Babu, of the National Campaign for Dalits' Human Rights, official documents obtained under India's Right to Information Act by a NGO called the Housing and Land Rights Network, revealed that more than £100m allocated to lift under-privileged low caste communities out of poverty were diverted to fund Games-related projects. 

The Delhi state government was supposed to spend the money on schools and medical facilities for the city's estimated 2.3 million Dalits but instead, they spent the cash on beautifying the city centre, putting up street lights and providing fresh water to the athletes' village. 

Elsewhere, street vendors have been targeted by the authorities who have designated zero tolerance zones ahead of the competition in a move that has robbed thousands of people of their livelihoods. Mukat Sharma, of the National Association of Street Vendors India, says that at least 8,000 workers from 25 markets near stadiums have been evicted without being offered compensation. "It's a hand-to- mouth existence at the best of times for these people as they are constantly harassed by police and officials seeking bribes but now they have nothing," he says.

In the Rohini district in the north of Delhi, miles away from CWG
venues, we meet vendors at Rajapur market who have had their goods confiscated by the police the day before. Deepak Jyotha was among dozens of people targeted by police when they raided the market 
en masse and confiscated her stock of bananas. 

"The police were very heavy handed with sticks and threw fruit over the ground. I've worked here for six years. My husband, Suresh, and I earn about 5,000 rupees (£70) per month. We have two boys and a girl and our rent for one room is 2,500 rupees a month, so we have no idea how we will eat and pay bills," she said. Other vendors in the locality are defiant, manning their stalls despite the threat of a possible beating from the police. They include 60-year-old Jagesh Lal, who sits cross-legged upon his banana stall. "I've sold in this market for 25 years. What am I supposed to do? It is good that India should host the Games but ordinary people should not be made to suffer," he says.

Across the city at New Delhi Railway Station the following day, we witness first-hand the Delhi government's drive to keep beggars off the streets as part of its "Incredible India" tourism campaign to clean up the city for the Games.

The government has formed nine teams to round up beggars and declared 12 "zero-tolerance zones" and two mobile courts are in operation to prosecute anyone caught begging, including children.

We join a team of five undercover police officers and an employee of the government's social welfare department who tour the area until they catch two men begging on steps leading down to the metro. Anil Kumar and Raghu Veer are filmed then arrested and taken to one of the mobile courts parked nearby where they are questioned.

Both men are later charged under the Bombay Prevention of Begging Act 1959. It is Kumar's first offence so the judge lets him off with a warning, but it's Veer's second arrest for begging in 10 days and he is sentenced to a year in detention. The magistrate, TS Mutti, says around 60 people a week are being caught under the act but denies claims by NGOs that the measures were draconian, arguing they were necessary 
and just. It's not a view shared by Sanjay Kumar, director with the Campaign for the Rights of the Homeless.

"All the government cares about is giving the world the impression that it is a modern, clean city. People are being jailed for begging to get money to eat and for not being able to provide ID. The authorities work on the basis that first-time offenders are sentenced to a period of one year up to three years, second-time offenders for six years, and 10 years incarceration for a third offence. It is outrageous to say the least," he says. In the face of strong international criticism, though, Commonwealth Games chairman Suresh Kalmadi promises that Delhi is on track to deliver a world-class event.

"Leaving aside some minor glitches, all the infrastructure is in place and it is world class," he says, citing similar criticisms aimed at South Africa before this summer's World Cup. "I assure you with these Games, Delhi will be emerging as the next big sporting hub in the world."


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

^^lmao a chinese posting articles about forced evictions to make way for modern infrastructure? u got to be kidding me.. do us all a favor.. stop trolling for ffs! :bash:


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

I am not kidding, I am kind of hurting you, right 

Oh, no, truth hurts, too bad.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> I think overall.
> 
> No city has to outdo Beijing, it just has to do it the right way.
> 
> ...


Really man? Friendliness? Warmth? how do you measure such intangibles. I know you wanna make yourself feel good, but stop presenting figments of your imagination as facts. And the clean air crap sounds like a joke, If it wasn't for the western countries global warming wouldn't have been one of the most daunting challenges facing the world today. And water? c'mon mate, 
do you think the contingents in Beijing were given dirty water to drink? Stop wasting our time and try to figure out how to control HIV and crime in your country. We really don't need moral science lessons from South Africans. Friendliness and warmth hahaha!


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

^^Mo do us a favour and stop boring us with your mental masturbation for once.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> I just heard that India is using new science to carry out anti-doping tests on athletes. So my guess is that the athletes that pulled out were taking drugs that wasn't susceptible to inferior western science before but now they will be caught and deported thanks to India's great contribution to the realm of pharmaceuticals.
> 
> 
> So here are the names of individual athletes pulling out of the games because they know that they will get caught cheating! as you can see, they just happen to be the best of the bunch...and you know how they became just that: cheating!
> ...


+1, :lol:


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

psychedelic said:


> ^^Mo do us a favour and stop boring us with your mental masturbation for once.


:lol: 

What a monumental stuff up, which is a shame because I was looking forward to seeing it and how India would cope.


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

:lol:


General Huo said:


> I am not kidding, I am kind of hurting you, right
> 
> Oh, no, truth hurts, too bad.


lmao troll about everything else as much as u want, but human rights issue? u are *CHINESE* ! Sorry for going off topic but heres little something for you , so u keep your trap shut from here on :bash:

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE62R13U20100328

*China's forced evictions cause instability*

Sun, Mar 28 2010
BEIJING (Reuters) - China risks growing social instability and even violence if the government does not take effective action to address rising public anger about forced evictions and demolitions, a report released Monday said.The Chinese Urgent Action Working Group, a China-based rights lobby, said the country's rapid economic growth over the past few years had produced "a pandemic of illegal demolition," with corrupt officials often colluding with developers."This increase in property rights violations, predominantly related to forced evictions and demolitions, is one of the leading causes of instability in China today," it said.The discontent generated by demolitions is huge.

*Rights groups have repeatedly criticized the government for not doing enough to prevent forced evictions, especially when people are made to make way for large-scale events like the 2008 Beijing Olympics and this year's Shanghai World Expo.*The government has strongly denied such accusations in connection with the Olympics and Expo but, in a bid to ease tensions, earlier this year it released a draft replacement for current regulations governing evictions.Property disputes in a country where the government legally controls all land can lead to rowdy protests, fights with police, imprisonment and even suicide.

The report documented a case in the eastern province of Shandong where it said thugs tormented villagers to get them to agree to give up their land for development, including blocking access to the village and attacking residents.The police ignored calls for help, a local court found for the developers and the villagers' homes ended up being demolished, it said.Petitioners who manage to reach Beijing to press the central authorities for redress for such abuses in almost all cases get nowhere, the report said."In the rare cases where an official in Beijing agrees with the petitioner and asks the local government to take action, the local government often fails to respond, despite being legally required to do so," it said.
The report said the new demolition rules, which the government has yet to put into effect formally, were a step in the right direction but still had problems."A positive sign for the future is that the promulgation of the new demolition regulations and the debate surrounding their contents has brought the issue back onto the public and government agenda," it said."What is needed is a fundamental re-think of government policy on property rights, public housing and the role of the state," the report added."If the current system is not amended relatively promptly and properly ... the level of violent conflicts is certain to increase," it said.


:smug:


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

Giving the games to India was a great mistake. These people couldn't organise an athletics carnival, let alone an international event (that nobody really cares about) like the CWG.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Will737 said:


> :lol:
> 
> What a monumental stuff up, which is a shame because I was looking forward to seeing it and how India would cope.


It really is a disaster mate, but looking at the bigger picture I really don't think this will overtly worry or demoralize people here(most people here haven't ever heard of the commonwealth games before). It's just a matter of clipping the wings of this criminal cartel controlling sports administration in this country. But overall we are still optimistic, lets keep our fingers crossed for the next week or so and see what happens.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

I find it hilarious that Indians are blaming:

-The media (for reporting on incidents)
-China (WTF? They aren't even in the CWG)
-'Racist' British and Australians (for rightly being concerned at Indian health and safety standards) 
-Different cultures (the most pathetic excuse yet)

Seemingly, Indians blame everyone except for themselves. But this isn't surprising because Indians have a reputation for such disgusting behaviour.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Theta1 said:


> Ok mate you keep burying your head in the sand, that's the Indian way to do things, I am still hoping the games are going to be awesome and India won't be embarrassed on the world stage, I hope with all my heart everything does go well.


+1


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

congratzz!! guys got 3 news for you

1) Government of India and delhi have taken over OC and games village

2) More than 1000 labourers are working day and night with INTERNATIONAL FIRMS to clean the village..

3) The first athletes will start arriving today at 4pm :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Theta1 said:


> Well said, Indians are fast becoming known all over the world as people who can't handle the truth. And anyone who dares criticise India is branded anti India or worse a racist.


I don't think this is an Indian-specific issue at all. I've seen far worse in most parts of this forum. 
It's just that the organizers of the CWG have screwed things up so badly that their supporters are now looking foolish.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/commonwealth_games/delhi_2010/9025907.stm

State of the Village


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> Cant wait for the games to start
> 
> this will be the biggest ever CWG games in the world! GO INDIA GO!
> 
> always outdoing and outsmarting everyone!


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/commonwealth_games/delhi_2010/9025907.stm

^^ pictures from inside the village, and truly it is diabolical. according to BBC all these pictures were taken this week


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

heard the BBC reporting 8 nations have issued an ultimatum. Any idea who (they are not naming them here)?


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

This is a sucess and just ruins the run of great games, due to this - I predict Glascow as the last ever CG. GREAT work INDIA.


----------



## arepull87 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks to india..at least Commonwealth games get a lot of attention now..nobody cares it before and now it become a big issue in my country too...but i really hope everything gonna be ok..good luck to india...


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

arepull87 said:


> thanks to india..at least Commonwealth games get a lot of attention now..nobody cares it before and now it become a big issue in my country too...but* i really hope everything gonna be ok..good luck to india*...


Thanks....even I hope so.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Cross post from Indian section



Suncity said:


> _While much pampering and importance is given to a few select nations by India's, are the concerns of African nations' being ignored?_
> 
> *Now African nations express doubts on sending 'full strength' contingents*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Suncity said:


> *1,800 Games officials to be put up in Faridabad*
> 
> the failure of government agencies to deliver housing stock in time has compounded the woes of the organising committee (OC). It is now having to put up around 1,800 officials in hotels as far away from the capital as Surajkund and Faridabad.
> 
> ...


From Indian Section


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Architect reveals Games chaos*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2...section=justin

Quote:
An Australian architect involved in the design of Commonwealth Games venues says he is not surprised to hear of the construction problems in New Delhi.

Architects say they went to India with 21st century ideas but encountered a workforce "stuck in the 19th century" and burdened by an over-complex bureaucracy.

Carlo Corallo, a director at Peddle Thorp Architects in Melbourne, is involved with five of the Games venues.

He says there is some truth in criticisms that construction standards are not what Australians are used to.

"That's probably been the biggest source of frustration for most of the international engineers and architects, and I suppose the biggest frustration there is the bureaucracy that's in the country," he said.

*"No-one is really prepared to make decisions because the repercussions for bad decisions are probably life-threatening.*

"There's certainly no-one able to make a decision, so they postpone making decisions for a long time and then time catches up on them and projects get hurried along in order to get them completed.

"And of course certain things can't be hurried. Structural concrete and putting together structural systems just can't be accelerated to the point that they don't work."

"So for about two-and-a-half years we actually warned them that this was all going to happen."

Mr Corallo says Games organisers bit off more than they could chew.

"What they did is they took it upon themselves to deliver these venues and thought that they had the experience and the knowledge amongst their own people to deliver it," he said.

"But obviously they don't because they haven't done something like this before.

*"The attitude from the bureaucracy is that no-one will make a decision.*

"As far as they're concerned the people at the top are brilliant, the people in the middle will do anything to find a problem so that they don't have to make a decision.

"That's what the whole problem has been - it is not about their ability to deliver things, it's the fact that they've been postponing doing things for so long then time has caught up with them and they've had to hurry it up.

"You cannot accelerate construction work." 
*Comm Game venues sound: Aus architect *

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-news...923-15nw5.html

Quote:
An Australian architect firm responsible for designing four of the Commonwealth Games venues in New Delhi says the buildings are structurally sound.

Melbourne-based firm Peddle Thorpe designed the Thyagaraj Stadium (netball), the rugby sevens venue at Delhi University, the Siri Fort Sports Complex (badminton, squash) and the Yamuna Sports Complex (table tennis).

Peddle Thorp director Carlo Corallo said the venues his firm helped produced have experienced only minor problems.

"Obviously there are some challenges with working in India," Mr Corallo said in a statement.

"There are some issues with design and fittings, but these are minor ones."

"We are satisfied that the basic structural conditions of our buildings at least are sound."


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Thursday, Sep 23 2010*  12PM *17°C* 3PM *17°C* 5-Day Forecast  

*Revealed: The awful squalor found at the Commonwealth Games athletes' village as time runs out for organisers*


By Daily Mail Reporter 

Last updated at 11:16 AM on 23rd September 2010



  Comments (-) 
  Add to My Stories 
 


New Zealand joins Canada and Scotland in delaying arrival in Delhi
Indian Prime Minister convenes crisis meeting on Games
Wales team set to decide today whether they will trave to India
Advance party of English athletes will arrive in Delhi today
Child labourers photographed installing seats at main stadium
 New pictures released today have revealed the full horrid squalour facing competitors arriving at the Commonwealth Games athletes' village.
The pictures, taken by a BBC undercover reporter, show dirty bathrooms, exposed electricity cables, bedsheets covered in animal footprints, and flooding in filthy toilets and basins. 

An advance party of English athletes is due to arrive in Delhi today despite safety and accommodation concerns that could see the team pull out of the crisis-hit Commonwealth Games.

On Tuesday, 23 people were injured when a footbridge collapsed and yesterday the ceiling of the weightlifting arena fell in.









Filthy: The bathrooms of the Commonwealth Games village are covered in building dust and mud










Mess: A filthy basin, covered an unknown substance, in the Commonwealth Games village











Paw effort: Animal footprints can be clearly seen on this bed in the village



The athletes' village has been condemned as 'unfit for human habitation' but Indian officials have played down fears the event may not take place.
Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg warned yesterday 'time was running out' for the beleaguered organisers.
As officials scrambled to save the showpiece event, the England team described its future as being on a 'knife edge' and said the next 24 hours would be vital in deciding whether to send its competitors.
New Zealand became the latest country to delay the departure of athletes for the Games, after Canada and Scotland, postponed their arrival by at least two days.
Some nations have warned the Games may have to be cancelled or postponed unless facilities in the village which will house 7,000 athletes are dramatically and rapidly improved.
Several top athletes have pulled out and Wales gave games' administrators a deadline to confirm all venues and the Games Village are fit for purpose. 

New Zealand officials said the state of the athletes' village was 'tremendously disappointing'. NZOC president Mike Stanley said: 'The long list of outstanding issues has made it clear the village will now not be ready for New Zealand athletes to move in as planned.'


Indian officials tried to play down the crisis promising all problems would be addressed, but Mr Clegg said: 'Time is running short. It's for athletes to decide themselves whether they want to attend or not, but I do hope we give the organisers the chance to sort themselves out so we give the games the chance to be the success they always wanted it to be.'







The bathrooms at the Commonwealth Games athletes' village have been exposed as being in a particularly poor state










Worry: Several top athletes have pulled out of the Commonwealth Games










Danger: Exposed cables and huge holes in te building work can be seen in these pictures








A young boy works on seating at the main stadium


He added : 'Of course, all of us want these games to be a success. All of us want the Commonwealth to celebrate its identity at these games.'
If organisers fail to give the required assurances to Team England bosses, there is the chance that athletes may be pulled out of the games entirely.
Sir Andrew Foster, chairman of Commonwealth Games England warned: 'The ultimate option is we do not go."

But he added: 'We are not there yet.'

Child labourers were photographed yesterday installing seats at main stadium and women carted dirt on their heads as the last minute preparations continued. 

The build-up to the October 3 opening ceremony has been plagued by construction delays, allegations of corruption, terror threats, monsoons and an outbreak of dengue fever.
There was more bad news for the organisers yesterday when part of the ceiling of the weightlifting arena fell in just 24 hours after a tootbridge - near the Jawaharlal Nehru complex, the centrepiece of the Games - collapsed.
Despite the concerns the first 22 English athletes, members of the bowls and hockey teams, are due to leave today for Delhi on an overnight flight.
Commonwealth Games Federation President Mike Fennell is due to arrive in Delhi today, and has requested a crisis meeting with Prime Minister Manmohan Singh.








Last minute: Child labourers continue to work on Jawaharlal Stadium in Delhi yesterday








Labourers check the roof of the weightlifting venue at Jawaharlal Stadium yesterday after part of the ceiling collapsed 









Questions: Nick Clegg seen meeting students in New York yesterday

Federation chief executive Mike Hooper said the emergency meeting "emphasizes that this is an important issue and we obviously need to engage at the highest level to get it fixed."
International sports officials have called the games village unfinished, dirty, hobbled by numerous infrastructure problems and even 'unsafe and unfit for human habitation.'
'It's just filthy. ... It hasn't been cleaned,' said Mr Hooper.
In addition to shoddy conditions inside and outside the buildings, there also are problems with plumbing, wiring, furnishings, Internet access and cell phone coverage. Mr Hooper also confirmed reports of excrement found in the village.
'I've never come across this before,' he said of the last-minute preparations. 'It's very frustrating to see the delays and the fact that we've had to come right down to the wire.'
'We've been complaining about the delivery of the venues for nearly two years, and the constant delays,' he said.









Race against time: Labourers work to concrete a staircase on a pedestrian bridge outside of the main stadium yesterday










Paving the way: Workers lay roads and paths at the main stadium yesterday


The Indian public have been embarrassed by the debacle - the Games were meant to herald the country's status as a super power and prepare the way for an Olympic bid.
In a page-one headline yesterday The Times of India proclaimed : 'C'wealth Games India's Shame.'
Delhi chief minister Sheila Dikshit rejected talk of abandoning the Games, dismissing the incidents as 'minor glitches'.


She added: 'Do not make it look like the whole thing has collapsed. They are not insurmountable problems. For the past month there have been incessant rains. Sure it is a problem, but not a major one.'
Even at the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium, which is to host the Commonwealth Games’ opening and closing ceremonies, and is supposed to be the centrepiece of India's biggest sporting event for 26 years, problems remained yesterday.
Mounds of earth lay in the way of pedestrians. Information kiosks and help desks are still being built, their steel structures lying around on the pavement waiting to be put up.
Stray dogs have been seen enjoying the space and freedom of the stadium’s running track, leaving organisers with even more mess to clean up.
Ticket sales have been poor while the new Delhi Metro, generally acknowledged as the most positive legacy of the Games, still isn’t complete. Stations that were meant to ferry thousands of tourists around the city stand unfinished, their deadlines postponed until next year.


----------



## DERMAN85 (Jul 3, 2010)

Dont forget china have issue on human rights when hosting olympic 2008!!!.....dont ever compare this two country.....india is trying it best ever to host the games....just becoz some issue about safety ,health ,sports venues and games athletes village......doesnt means india is failed to host the games....there is some country is believe n support to attend the games....no one is perfect....no country is perfect......everyplace in this world there is same issue facing by india right now......


----------



## Bandit (Dec 6, 2006)

DERMAN85 said:


> Dont forget china have issue on human rights when hosting olympic 2008!!!.....dont ever compare this two country.....india is trying it best ever to host the games....just becoz some issue about safety ,health ,sports venues and games athletes village......doesnt means india is failed to host the games....there is some country is believe n support to attend the games....no one is perfect....no country is perfect......everyplace in this world there is same issue facing by india right now......


What does China's human rights record have to do with the Commonwealth Games? Oh let me guess... diverting attention away from child labor used to build these venues.










How are you going blame China for that? I already hear some are trying to blame the bridge collapse on cheap Chinese steel. That's why these games are filled with scandal and corruption is because of denial.


----------



## aks_sky (Dec 2, 2009)

Bandit said:


> What does China's human rights record have to do with the Commonwealth Games? Oh let me guess... diverting attention away from child labor used to build these venues.
> 
> How are you going blame China for that? I already hear some are trying to blame the bridge collapse on cheap Chinese steel. That's why these games are fill with scandal and corruption is because of denial.


Correction my friend, it is being blamed on some British company.


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

India wont be getting another big tournament in a long long time. definitely not in my lifetime after this one. ok maybe another cricket world cup 
I bet the CWC organizers will make that a success in 2011 but what happened with the 2010CWG ?
Priorities have not been set right


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

DERMAN85 said:


> Dont forget china have issue on human rights when hosting olympic 2008!!!.....dont ever compare this two country.....india is trying it best ever to host the games....*just becoz some issue about safety ,health ,sports venues and games athletes village.*.....doesnt means india is failed to host the games....there is some country is believe n support to attend the games....no one is perfect....no country is perfect......everyplace in this world there is same issue facing by india right now......


When you get all that wrong, you've pretty much failed...


----------



## fragel (Jun 16, 2010)

just being curious, seems the sheets and blankets are to be put on the mattress after the athletes come. wonder why not put them on beds now to make the rooms look better.


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

Temporarily closed.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

Bandit said:


> What does China's human rights record have to do with the Commonwealth Games? Oh let me guess... diverting attention away from child labor used to build these venues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A picture tells a thousand words.


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

*England arrive....*


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

adam_india said:


> Team Wales latest pics of their rooms at the Games village
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=35638&id=126663540695143


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Incredible India..!!!


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Top rate accommodation there, lets hope the rest is up to the same standard now so that we can enjoy the games!


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Bandit said:


> What does China's human rights record have to do with the Commonwealth Games? Oh let me guess... diverting attention away from child labor used to build these venues.


*There are specific clauses in the draft of Indian constitution dated 26th January 1950, about the child labor policy in India:
( Article 14) No child below the age of 14 years shall be employed to work in any factory or mine or engaged in any other hazardous employment.*

This kid does not look younger than 14.
Moreover that is the stark difference, one Indian 14 yr old wins Medals at the Math Olympiad while the other is striving hard to make ends meet for his family.
I do not deny that in remote parts illegal child labour is prevelant.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

mmystc said:


> cheap Chinese labor？
> Chinese labor is cheaper than European
> but much higher than indian


:lol: Skyscrapercity101 was being sarcastic!


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

If all the accommadation is like that pictured above then no-one could complain. To be fair the mattresses are very thin, mine is 3 times the thickness of those, but everything else seems spot on for a short stay at a games :applause::banana::cheers1:

"Lets go Delhi, lets go!!!!" :cheers:


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

AdidasGazelle said:


> If all the accommadation is like that pictured above then no-one could complain. *To be fair the mattresses are very thin, mine is 3 times the thickness of those*, but everything else seems spot on for a short stay at a games :applause::banana::cheers1:
> 
> "Lets go Delhi, lets go!!!!" :cheers:


Athletes don't need thick mattresses, it's not good for their back!


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

things looking better now - fingers crossed


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

psychedelic said:


> Athletes don't need thick mattresses, it's not good for their back!


Well I'm not an athlete so I couldn't comment on that but I do know that the old myth about 'sleeping on a board is good for a bad back' is a load of old tosh. Absolute nonsense. All I was pointing out is that there doesn't seem to be much support in those thin mattresses. I remember when thin mattresses were all you could buy here in the UK and they were acceptable at the time, I knew no different and I was young, but things have progressed so much since then.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

looks like everything is ready!


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Everything is looking fine after Prime Minister's intervention.
With more than 1500 personnel working day and night, more than 90% of the cleaning work finished. 
Army will construct FoB near the JLN Stadium that are used by militaries all over the world in emergencies. They are very strong and even tanks could pass over them.
Security arrangements are robust. Even British Highcommissionar's car wasn't allowed to enter the games village because his driver didn't had adequate identity proof. He had to walk himself to the facility. IAF choppers flying over the city. UAV's imported from Israel will also be flying over the venues from today. Security agencies have taken over all the venues and the Games Village and they are being guarded like a fortress.


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

*Official Pics* of CWG village taken by Canadian Contingent @ their facebook page



chandler_hbk said:


> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=235412&id=151599479507


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

^^excellent!!


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

looks good!


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Beautiful - it should, of course, have looked like this weeks ago, but things seem to be moving in the right direction now.


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking good!! Happy things are going in the right direction!!


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Is that Kalmadi's ride at the village? :lol:


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

India's army and their superior technology makes India proud and the world a safer place.


THANK YOU


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

psychedelic said:


> Is that Kalmadi's ride at the village? :lol:


Is that ride inside the Transportation Mall?

The transportation mall is awesome. It allows for foreigners who have never seen metros, buses, Meeru GPS cabs, autos, and e-ricks to get used to the high tech public transportation of Delhi.


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

RobH said:


> Beautiful - it should, of course, have looked like this weeks ago, but things seem to be moving in the right direction now.





Vrooms said:


> Looking good!! Happy things are going in the right direction!!


GUYS, it was suppose to look good. At the end, everything was suppose to come together. However, the reporter who went undercover and took pictures of u/c rooms and such should be arrested and be put to rot in prison. 

What she/he did was wrong. It was a purposeful and shameful act to malign India's reputation before the games. The reporter knew all too well that the village wasn't ready and shouldn't have clicked pictures until after the day it was promised to be handed over. 

There are journalism ethics for foreign journalists and he/she broke all of them. The games were suppose to bring the countries together, but has more so than ever made India mad. It will more likely quit the Commonwealth and part with all the museums in England after this harrowing incident which really was perfect despite the corruption allegations by the Indian media.

but thats internal matter.

the countries who came early to the village and called it inhabitable, watch your back. Trade and such will now be heavily affected. Parliamentary members will probably impose high tariff on these countries and probably apply stricter entry regulations towards their nationals.


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Once more: ALL THE VENUES from the BEST CWG EVER!

Cameras are not allowed in yet..so no good pics as of yet. (the small pics below are from the CWG DELHI 2010's official site.

*The Crown
*


















*Thyagaraj Sports Complex
*


















*Indira Gandhi Sports Complex
*









*Mukherjee Swimming Stadium
*


















*Talkatora Indoor Stadium
*









*National Stadium
*









Siri Sports Complex


















*Khanna Tennis Complex
*


















*Yamuna Sports Complex
*









*CRPF Shooting Range
*









*Singh Shooting Range
*









*Delhi University
*


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

I wanna see some pics of the African and Caribbean villages. It better not be serve the British, Australians and Canadians. And leave the Africans and Caribbeans for the dump!


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

^^ the Canadian and Welsh teams posted their own pics . Maybe the African teams should do the same ? Btw Africa is equally represented in the cuisines of the food court section . So i dont find a reason to speculate .


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Trelawny said:


> I wanna see some pics of the African and Caribbean villages. It better not be serve the British, Australians and Canadians. And leave the Africans and Caribbeans for the dump!


what does that mean.

dude heres the bridge that will temporarily be placated with a rainbow theme.









It represents...
Commonwealth games is for people of all sexual orientations, color, creed, and race. That bridge is a symbol of our acceptance of all life choices and styles. 

There are no separate villages, but separate towers and floors for individual countries and its all the same for everyone. However, the service apartment for the people of Delhi is beyond world-class standards...the athletes apartments are world class too but not as good as the service apartments for the Indians.


----------



## Northern Lotus (Jul 24, 2006)

Just heard that the Canadians will stay in the village provided everything is completed on time. The bed rooms shown above are only the finished ones, 40 out of 200, as of Saturday, 25th, September. The unfinished ones, including the unacceptable ones, have unsafe balconies, missing balcony panels, pools of water in front of the entrance, etc. Again, as of Saturday. With the new army of workers, things are finally moving along.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Fingers crossed. Let's hope they finish everything.


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

...aditya... said:


> Everything is looking fine after Prime Minister's intervention.
> With more than 1500 personnel working day and night, more than 90% of the cleaning work finished.
> Army will construct FoB near the JLN Stadium that are used by militaries all over the world in emergencies. They are very strong and even tanks could pass over them.
> Security arrangements are robust. Even British Highcommissionar's car wasn't allowed to enter the games village because his driver didn't had adequate identity proof. He had to walk himself to the facility. IAF choppers flying over the city. UAV's imported from Israel will also be flying over the venues from today. Security agencies have taken over all the venues and the Games Village and they are being guarded like a fortress.


Thing is mate it should not have taken the 'prime ministers intervention' this shit should have been finished months ago.

It is all very well to talk like a nation that will be an economic powerhouse over the next twenty years, the thing is you have to act like one.

The happenings of the last week put that in serious doubt, how can you credibly promote business expansion and India as a place to grow when you can't get a few blocks of flats right given seven years to prepare?

Some of the calamities of the last few weeks have really dented india's international reputation, i am sure the games will pass off fine, but really let's not spray the turd with perfume and call it a rose!


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Source


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

gorgu said:


> Thing is mate it should not have taken the 'prime ministers intervention' this shit should have been finished months ago.
> 
> It is all very well to talk like a nation that will be an economic powerhouse over the next twenty years, the thing is you have to act like one.
> 
> ...


Well as long as you don't invest in Government of India, you'll be fine :lol:


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

cc:Vamsi Kiran Kapug


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

cc:cc:Vamsi Kiran Kapug


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

kewl. where is that?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> GUYS, it was suppose to look good. At the end, everything was suppose to come together. However, the reporter who went undercover and took pictures of u/c rooms and such should be arrested and be put to rot in prison.
> 
> What she/he did was wrong. It was a purposeful and shameful act to malign India's reputation before the games. The reporter knew all too well that the village wasn't ready and shouldn't have clicked pictures until after the day it was promised to be handed over.


move to north korea.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

the reason the reporter released those pics were the rooms SHOULD have been ready

to be in that condition just days before arrival is ridiculous, and it took a hell of a lot of extra last minute resources to get everything shipshape in time

one question, if the criticism of the rooms had not occurred, would the extra resources have been committed? reading the forum, it sounds like they were only brought in when the govt intervened


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> GUYS, it was suppose to look good. At the end, everything was suppose to come together. However, the reporter who went undercover and took pictures of u/c rooms and such should be arrested and be put to rot in prison.
> 
> What she/he did was wrong. It was a purposeful and shameful act to malign India's reputation before the games. The reporter knew all too well that the village wasn't ready and shouldn't have clicked pictures until after the day it was promised to be handed over.
> 
> ...


wow, what a statement :nuts: the journalist you are angry with did his job, it is their job to be a messenger, and if you want to get him killed, then do away with democracy and turn your country to a dictatorship with government media control. The mistake here was done by India and Indians themselves, if you cant stand the heat, then get out of Kitchen. If India did its homework then it would not be in this mess, and in had 7 years to fix it and failed miserably. Better yet India should not go out of its way to host such games when it is so incapable of doing so. China and South Africa had their share of media who were ready to jump on their throats, but both countries silenced them successfully. India on the other hand lost its marbles.

Your last sentence about trade threats, well sports and politics should not be mixed, they are seperate entities, looks like you should live in a undemocratic country to have your wishes come true


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> move to north korea.


Let's not talk about any country which doesn't have a representative here, it's just not fair.


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> move to north korea.





T74 said:


> the reason the reporter released those pics were the rooms SHOULD have been ready
> 
> to be in that condition just days before arrival is ridiculous, and it took a hell of a lot of extra last minute resources to get everything shipshape in time
> 
> one question, if the criticism of the rooms had not occurred, would the extra resources have been committed? reading the forum, it sounds like they were only brought in when the govt intervened





Get Smart said:


> wow, what a statement :nuts: the journalist you are angry with did his job, it is their job to be a messenger, and if you want to get him killed, then do away with democracy and turn your country to a dictatorship with government media control. The mistake here was done by India and Indians themselves, if you cant stand the heat, then get out of Kitchen. If India did its homework then it would not be in this mess, and in had 7 years to fix it and failed miserably. Better yet India should not go out of its way to host such games when it is so incapable of doing so. China and South Africa had their share of media who were ready to jump on their throats, but both countries silenced them successfully. India on the other hand lost its marbles.
> 
> Your last sentence about trade threats, well sports and politics should not be mixed, they are seperate entities, looks like you should live in a undemocratic country to have your wishes come true


foreigners should watch their tongue. The people of Delhi is mad at the foreign media for exposing something that need not be exposed. 

The games would have been ready one way or the other before the games. What the journalist did was wrong..and she has been arrested for it. 

However, the News Channel that released the report needs to have its license cancelled. If not, the Indian government will intervene and change your country's policies to have it done so.

Keep up your antics and the warm hospitality India is known for towards its tourists(whites and blacks) will turn into cold stares, spits, and more dog shit.

The Commerce Minister of India in a recent speech in Canada has already warned the following countries(NZ, Aus, Eng, & Canada) for stirring up false report, with "possible economic consequences of their derision."


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> kewl. where is that?


you know where it is!


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> foreigners should watch their tongue. The people of Delhi is mad at the foreign media for exposing something that need not be exposed.
> 
> The games would have been ready one way or the other before the games. What the journalist did was wrong..and she has been arrested for it.
> 
> ...


1) can you show the news link of the journos arrest (haven't seen this yet - GF weekend here)

2) how can India intervene in other countries legislative and regulatory processes

3) if you shut the trade gate, so be it, we will just work closer with China and Brazil


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

^^just wait and watch! all that is possible. :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

ssc101 please stop trolling. People are taking your posts seriously you know.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

psychedelic said:


> ^^just wait and watch! all that is possible. :cheers:


can you answer my questions:

where is the link for the journos arrest, and how can India change laws of overseas countries?


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> foreigners should watch their tongue. The people of Delhi is mad at the foreign media for exposing something that need not be exposed.
> 
> The games would have been ready one way or the other before the games. What the journalist did was wrong..and she has been arrested for it.
> 
> ...


Are u mental mate? I think you are doing more harm to Indias cause than those journos..stop trolling ffs:bash:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^We even have a dedicated fan thread for him :lol: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1221091


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

T74 said:


> 1) can you show the news link of the journos arrest (haven't seen this yet - GF weekend here)
> 
> 2) how can India intervene in other countries legislative and regulatory processes
> 
> 3) if you shut the trade gate, so be it, we will just work closer with China and Brazil


1)the reporter for Guardian or some other English newspaper who took undercover footage of the village before they were allowed in was arrested. 

2)We have done it in the past and we continue to do it. The masses don't know about it because they are governmental matter and your country doesn't have "a Right to Know" policy like in India. 

3)BRIC Power....we shut you down, they follow not to mention the US & France.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

@T74 I warned you! :lol:


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> 1)the reporter for Guardian or some other English newspaper who took undercover footage of the village before they were allowed in was arrested.
> 
> 2)We have done it in the past and we continue to do it. The masses don't know about it because they are governmental matter and your country doesn't have "a Right to Know" policy like in India.
> 
> 3)BRIC Power....we shut you down, they follow not to mention the US & France.


I think the reporter was from Australian Daily Telegraph, and she was not arrested rather detained :bash: 

Ignore the flamebaits from this troll.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

skyscrapercity101 said:


> 1)the reporter for Guardian or some other English newspaper who took undercover footage of the village before they were allowed in was arrested.
> 
> 2)We have done it in the past and we continue to do it. The masses don't know about it because they are governmental matter and your country doesn't have "a Right to Know" policy like in India.
> 
> 3)BRIC Power....we shut you down, they follow not to mention the US & France.


1) a link?

2) yeah right

3) BRIC power? you and China are already making threats to each other, with stupid trade wars over children's toys and border disputes.


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

T74 said:


> 1) a link?
> 
> 2) yeah right
> 
> 3) BRIC power? you and China are already making threats to each other, with stupid trade wars over children's toys and border disputes.


1)the forummer above answered ur question

2)you obviously are a hick

3)BRIC: Brazil, Russia, India & China: china and india has a special bond. we play that game to fool people like you into thinking that we are enemies..when in reality we are collaborating on projects like the Indo-China Mars Mission.


----------



## skyscrapercity101 (Aug 19, 2010)

cc:Vamsi Kiran Kapug


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

Goodbye Kusa again :lol:


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

T74 said:


> That actually made me laugh, I got accused of being Qatari on the wc forum yesterday


Glad i made u laugh :nuts:

Thing is not even the Chinese mates that i have here in Sydney know about that 62 war, what are the odds of an Australian knowing about it  Go fool someone else China Man !



> 3)you do it there well, even to the point of having the odd war in recent times (and it was very nice of you to allow China to "win" in the name of maintaining this deception )


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

source: NDTV

*Games Village*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Phew, it's all starting to come together. Must say, it's a relief that "Delhi Disaster" is no longer worthy of headlining our news.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

roy_sydney said:


> Glad i made u laugh :nuts:
> 
> Thing is not even the Chinese mates that i have here in Sydney know about that 62 war, what are the odds of an Australian knowing about it  Go fool someone else China Man !


actually studied chinese history at uni - ancestry is Irish and Scottish (but you have to go back 5+ generations to hit that)

Back to Delhi, one good sign things are changing has been seen in the media reporting here in Melbourne today. We had the AFL Grand Final draw, which means it gets replayed next week. This coincides with the start of the Delhi games of course, and a big chunk of the Australian sporting media who cover the AFL normally will be there to cover the games.

72 hours ago we were having some media people drop out because of safety concerns, and if the problems in Delhi were continuing I suspect a lot more would use the need to cover the replayed GF as a reason to cancel going to India. To date I've heard no cancels, and in fact a few of the commentators are finally starting to talk up the games themselves (rather than construction issues)


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

^^ Not yet, but the things which have to be sorted out @ the village will hopefully get sorted in the next 24 hrs. Keeping my fingers crossed! No problem @ the competition venues though...pictures of some of our SSC members who visited the venues seem to suggest they are ready. The village has been the major problem...Things have been changing fast, hopefully it's 100% ready soon, because time has already run out.


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

mihir1310 said:


> Goodbye Kusa again :lol:


hello


roy_sydney said:


> Glad i made u laugh :nuts:
> 
> Thing is not even the Chinese mates that i have here in Sydney know about that 62 war, what are the odds of an Australian knowing about it  Go fool someone else China Man !


yo sup. befriend me.


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Headlines today :


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

*INCREDIBLE INDIA*


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Finally the tough Indian media have declared the Games Village better than the village in Sydney and Beijing.

If this is for a petty game like the CWG, I wonder what India will do for the Olympics.
India always delivers and its the only place to play ball. 

Delhi Olympics 2018


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

cc:uday krishna

Delhi Airport express will whisk you away from the international airport to the heart of Central Delhi: Conaught Place.


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

The Delhi Municipal Corporation has moved into its new headquarter...managing every aspect of this great city from this grand tower:








cc:anidel


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Akshardham with the Games village behind it


































cc:Mod


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

cc:Suncity


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Gurgaon, suburb of Delhi








cc:Chopra Sc


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Suburbs of Delhi
*





















































































































cross posted from delhi related threads


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

More suburbs of Delhi















































































































































cross posted from delhi related thread


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

wow.... well done SSC3 ... atleast you are doing something sensible now..  ...


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Indira Gandhi International Airport

Terminal 1D









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4987588982/

Player Piano (Self Playing Piano) at T1D:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4986980161/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4986993763/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4987573730/


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

ashwa said:


> *Suburbs of Delhi
> *
> 
> 
> ...





ashwa said:


> More suburbs of Delhi
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ashwa said:


> Indira Gandhi International Airport
> 
> Terminal 1D
> 
> ...


OMG 

DELHI IS AMAZING!


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

ashwa said:


> more Terminal 1D
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ashwa said:


> and the all new Terminal 3 of IGI, the 3rd largest terminal in the world!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ashwa said:


> a few more
> of T3
> 
> 
> ...


is this suppose to be the airport?

OMG OMG HUGE


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

i found the googe earth image for the new terminal..its a year old, but still you can see how big it is. ITS MAMMOTH....and to think 4 more terminals just like that will be built..once completed, IGI will become the largest airport in the world.


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG OMG the pictures are in!




Suncity said:


> _Photos copyright MoS, India_
> 
> *IGI Sports Complex - Gymnastics*
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Suncity said:


> *Karni Singh Shooting Ranges*
> 
> _photos copyright MoS, India_
> 
> ...


more


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Suncity said:


> *CRPF Campus*, Kadarpur for Big Bore shooting
> 
> _photos copyright MoS, India_
> 
> ...


my favorite its so cute


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Suncity said:


> _photos copyright MoS, India_
> 
> Rugby Stadium, University of Delhi
> 
> ...


:banana2::righton::applause::cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Suncity said:


> _photos copyright MoS, India_
> 
> *Yamuna Sports Complex*
> 
> ...


East or West, Delhi is the Best!


----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

nice treat to the eyes!!! love the burbs. they are beautiful!


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

JUST WOW, even the training venues looks like real venues. GO INDIA GO


Suncity said:


> photos copyright MoS, India
> 
> Chhatrasal Stadium (training venue for athletics)
> 
> ...


----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

.nice


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hats off to the Indian Army


----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

kudos to u for showcasing Delhi at this time in the thread!


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Suncity said:


> _photos copyright MoS, India_
> 
> R K Khanna Tennis Stadium
> 
> ...


yippie


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

delete


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking good so far!! The facilities look great!


----------



## A Darter (Sep 8, 2009)

NEW DELHI: There seems to be no end to the problems confronting the organisers of the Commonwealth Games with the South African envoy claiming that a snake was found in an athlete's room in the village. 

A snake was found in a room in the residential tower, earmarked for the South African athletes, who have not arrived yet, High Commissioner Harris Mbulelo Mejeke told reporters. 

"We can't go and stay till things are fixed up. We have very grave concerns. If snakes are found we can't ask our teams to stay there. Yesterday we found a snake but I don't know whether it was an Indian snake. But it was there in one of our rooms," Mejeke said before entering the village. 

"That was a threat to the lives of our athletes. Very disappointing. Basically, the basement was full of water and the staircase was also damp," he said. 

On being asked if he brought the matter to the notice of the organisers, he said, "We had someone with us. They have promised us, everything will be all right. I will go and check whether the promise has been kept," he said. 

However, the South African envoy said there team will not withdraw from the controversy-marred event. 

"The teams are coming and we are still part of the Commonwealth Games. When everything will be done we will call our teams," Mjeke said. 

The village has already been sharply criticised for the unhygienic conditions and now the sensational claim would bring more bad publicity to the event.


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

source: NDTV



> *After snake setback, he's happy with CWG Village now
> *
> 
> South African High Commissioner Harris Mbulelo Mejeke, who created a sensation by claiming that a snake was found inside his country's residential block at the Commonwealth Games Village, now says that facilities have improved and are "unlike" what he saw during his previous visit.
> ...


----------



## get400 (Mar 26, 2010)

*just 1 gold medal*



skyscrapercity103 said:


> I wonder what India will do for the Olympics. Delhi Olympics 2018


India won just 1 gold medal in 2008 Olympics! Its better that India doesnt host Olympics, seriously, it will be very embarrassing.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! Things have truly started looking up for the CWG now. Can't wait for the games to begin, can anybody tell me if they'll broadcast the opening ceremony on any channel other than DD Sports? I unfortunately don't get DD Sports at my place.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Nope. Dukhdarshan is the only rights holder in India I think :lol:


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> *Commonwealth Games venue still a world class mess*


As has been proven in the past week, cleaning up is no problem in India, given that they can hire thousands of workers at one go....and yes I am sceptical of these close shots....they find one broken seat in a seat take a close shot and make you believe that it's everywhere.....We have posters who have themselves visited the stadiums and have given a first hand account...I will stand by them...and anyway how much time does it take to clean a toilet...for christ's sake, the stadium is not yet being used....people can complain once it's open...we all know minor work like a bit of clean-up at the stadium is still to be done. It was there in the newspapers, problems with the company who has been hired to do this work...I am 100% sure, this will be done before the stadium opens, after all this doesnt take up any time at all.


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

This much debated photo in the skybar thread is from the J.N. stadium too, isnt it. Work is in progress...complain if it's like that once the venue is open for use.










And to everyone: No it is not child labour, in India the legal age to work is 14 years in work which is hazardous. Poverty is a problem, unless that is solved, there is no solution. The govt. can't separate children from their families. If the families are very poor, everybody in the family works to survive...If you want to help a child, do it, but having a debate without any action is just being hypocritical...something which people in the richer countries can easily do...they can talk but don't need to do anything as it is far away. In India if someone talks the first question would be so what have you done about it. This luxury of hypocrisy is not available when it is just some distance away from where you live.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^That "kid" could easily be around 16 years old. He should ideally be in school, bit it is not illegal for him to work if he's older than 14.


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

psychedelic said:


> Wow! Things have truly started looking up for the CWG now. Can't wait for the games to begin, can anybody tell me if they'll broadcast the opening ceremony on any channel other than DD Sports? I unfortunately don't get DD Sports at my place.


Definitely on DD National.


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> ^That "kid" could easily be around 16 years old. He should ideally be in school, bit it is not illegal for him to work if he's older than 14.


He could be working after school hours for all we know, its not unusual for school kids to do a bit of work for some pocket money, in any country. Biased media is biased. Wonder why they dont run a story on school kids working in fast food joints in Sydney :lol: in my year 12, 95% of the kids worked part time


----------



## ashwa (Jul 5, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> *Australian Channel 7's "Security Breach" story exposed as a fake by ABC MediaWatch.*


This is absolutely shameful.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^This story was quite big a week or so back, and may have even led to some athletes withdrawing from the games due to "security fears" hno:


----------



## get400 (Mar 26, 2010)

adam_india said:


> If you want to help a child, do it, but having a debate without any action is just being hypocritical...


great point!

same thing with the endangered Tiger...everybody wants to profit from using Tigers in their ads and brand name, even the Delhi 2010 Mascot is a Tiger. Yet, *none of them spend any money to save Tigers from extinction!* :mad2:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

rite let's not get diverted towards wildlife. For all you know, some innocent snakes are now lying dead in a rubbish heap because of these games hno:


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

So here is it guys, the whole story uploaded to my youtube channel!!


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

^^
:rofl:
Hahaha...

The recoil at the end was priceless! :lol:

I hope the Indian company decides to press charges.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

As Roo said, Today Tonight is a gutter press program - lots of miracle diets, dodgy dry cleaners, and myth and innuendo in their reports

no-one takes them seriously, because their shows are normally so full of BS

an indicator is the world press seems to have picked up on this story much more than the Australian media (I refuse to watch TT, and the first time I heard the details of their "report" was on MW - no comment in the papers I read or TV/radio I tuned into).

hope that bloke sues channel 7, and he will have a lot of friends here if he does

they have had this coming for a long time :bash:


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Games Lane Starts Functioining*

http://ibnlive.in.com/news/smooth-ride-for-delhiites-on-day-1-of-cwg-lanes/131844-3.html?from=tn

Monday was the first day of exclusive Commonwealth Games lanes, but Delhiites bracing for the worst had a surprisingly decent ride with no major traffic jams.


Delhiites woke up to a Monday morning getting the first taste of restrictions on the streets ahead of the Commonwealth Games. 


First day when the special lanes marked for athletes and dignitaries participating in the Commonwealth Games were closed off for the general public. Barring a few offenders, most Delhiites stuck to their lanes.






“People want the Games to be successful and obviously there is a Rs 2,000 fine,” said a motorist. Another said: “Today few people are commuting via their cars. Then there is Metro also.”


These exclusive lanes on routes from the airport to the Games Village are closed to the general public from 8 am to 8 pm till October 16.


The Delhi Police have advised commuters to avoid the Airport Road, National Highway 8, Panchsheel Marg, KamalAtaturk Marg,

Safdarjung Marg, Lodhi Road, Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium parking area and National Highway no. 24. 


These routes will be used extensively to ferry athletes from the Games Village to the various venues across the city until the Games end. 


Commuters are now keeping their fingers crossed for a smooth ride right until the Games are over


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Siri Fort Complex - Outside PIc*

Courtesy: CWG2010 website
The website has improved a lot.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*British Athletes confirm the Media Exaggerated the Games Village situation*

url]http://www.hindu.com/2010/09/28/stories/2010092852461600.htm[/url]

Impressed with Games Village 
Special Correspondent 

NEW DELHI: England women's hockey team has been finishing on the podium consistently this year. Having won bronze medals in the Champions Trophy in July and the World Cup earlier this month, the team has set its sights on a third medal of the season with the Commonwealth Games beginning here next week.

Experienced forward Alexendra Danson and goalkeeper Beth Storry have played key roles in the team's resurgence. They may have different roles to perform on the field, but on landing here on Monday afternoon, their opinion about the Games Village was pleasantly contrary to what the media had projected in the recent past.

All praise

Alexandra, the 25-year-old who has turned out more than 100 times for England after making her debut as a 16-year-old, was all praise for the Village and the hospitality offered.

“Yes. I was a bit apprehensive when I heard and read so much negative stuff about the facilities here. But I think, the Village looks great.”

Clean and spacious

“The residential blocks are clean and spacious. Believe me, it is great to be here. I believe the local media got carried away a bit too much,” said Alexandra while taking a round of the International Zone on Monday.

Beth, named the best goalkeeper in the Champions Trophy and the World Cup, agreed with her friend ‘Alex'. “The dining hall is brilliant and the Village looks so spacious.

“I have no doubt, we'll have great Games. Just now, I mailed to my family that everything is fine here and nothing like what has been depicted in the media recently.”

Perfect balance

Alexandra, who did most of the talking, has been able to strike a perfect balance between hockey and her goal of becoming a teacher.

“Before I get my degree to become a teacher, I have my final exam on the last day of our stay here. Our manager has the question paper nicely sealed and he'll give it to me only on the day of the exam,” said a smiling Alexandra, who will be writing her final exam on Hinduism, Sikhism and Islam on October 14.

“I always wanted to come to India. It is because of interest in India that I chose this subject to specialise before taking up teaching,” said Alexandra and continued, “I am not sure how much time I'll be able to take off to visit places of worships here. I saw one (Akshardham Temple) which is right adjacent to the Village. It appeared great,” shared Alexandra who also showed interest in visiting Jama Masjid and Sisganj Gurudwara.

Both players agreed that there would be lots of positives to take from the Capital. “I hope I get a first-hand experience of India's culture.

It's so fascinating,” said Alexandra. Beth was quick to add, “I am looking forward to our first experience with India's culture during the ‘Welcome Ceremony' tonight.”

Positive vibes

The positive vibes from these players are sure to multiply as more and more athletes rely more on what they see rather than holding on to the impression based entirely on the media reports on the Capital's preparedness for the Games.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Some updates from the Village*

Courtesy: The Hindu

Cars to be used for plying officials









Security at the Venues









Malaysian Athletes









Games Village - International Zone









Team from Scotland - At the Games Village









Shiela Dixit using the Golf Cart - The same to be used around for general purpose in the Games Village









*INDIAN HOCKEY TEAM - RAJPAL WARMING UP/PRACTISING AT THE GAMES VILLAGE*


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

^^looks like we are set..thanks for the pictures:cheers:


----------



## pathfinder_2010 (Nov 20, 2009)

^^ how come the indian team doesnt have proper training clothes to wear during a training/practice session ?


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

pathfinder_2010 said:


> ^^ how come the indian team doesnt have proper training clothes to wear during a training/practice session ?


dont think thats an official training session, they are just jogging/exercising. U probably didnt notice but its the field hockey team, and they need hockey sticks for a practice session .
:cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Illegal: images from news agencies should not be upload to an image hosting site. Please post images using the direct link*


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

*Illegal: images from news agencies should not be upload to an image hosting site. Please post images using the direct link*


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

OUCH!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*count down news*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> Copyright daylife/getty



Please stop uploading daylife or Getty Images to imageshack.

Use the link directly from the site.

This is the final warning.


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

jerseyboi said:


> *count down news*


The prince will read out the message from his mother including that she declares the games open and the Indian Prez will continue saying "Let the games begin". That's whats doing the media rounds now.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

adam_india said:


> The prince will read out the message from his mother including that she declares the games open and the Indian Prez will continue saying "Let the games begin". That's whats doing the media rounds now.


I hope Calamityji doesn't have much to do in the ceremony.


----------



## Gid (Mar 31, 2005)

things are starting to look really good...I have already pre-set my cable tv box to record the opening ceremony.

go India!


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

*Athletes to watch opening ceremony*
Posted September 29, 2010 21:03:00

_*For the first time in 80 years of the Commonwealth Games, athletes will be allowed to catch most of the opening ceremony spectacle first hand when the event begins at Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium in Delhi on Sunday.
*_
The Commonwealth Games Federation (CGF) announced on Wednesday the Delhi Games would be the first in which athletes would march into the stadium during the opening segment of the ceremony and be seated to watch the rest.

It bucks the usual trend of the athletes viewing most of the ceremony on a big screen before entering the stadium later.

Australian chef de mission Steve Moneghetti, a veteran of four Commonwealth Games, hailed the move saying it would only add to the athletes' experience.

"You're out there for that all time anyway so you might as well see the ceremony live, I think it's a good thing," Moneghetti said.

"For me personally the opening ceremony is a very significant time when the team marches behind the Australian flag and also you would think in India it would be a fantastic ceremony so to be actually seeing it live would be extra special."

CGF president Mike Fennell said he wanted athletes to be the focus of the opening ceremony.

"The Games are about the athletes," he said.

"The ceremony recognises the commencement of the Games, so it is appropriate that the athletes are honoured in this way.

Organisers also confirmed on Wednesday both Prince Charles and Indian President Pratibha Patil would play prominent roles in the opening of the Games following controversy over who should do so.

The CGF said Prince Charles would read the Queen's message "which ends with the opening of the Games".

It the said the Indian President will then deliver her address and "signal the commencement of the Games".

Queen Elizabeth, 84, would usually open the Games as head of the Commonwealth but announced in May she would not travel to India due to her hectic schedule.

That led to calls for India's President to open the Games, forcing organisers to reach a compromise.

- AAP

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010/09/29/3025439.htm?site=commonwealthgames/2010


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

"Safe and Secure environment in Delhi"


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

...


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Cross posted from the CWG media thread in the Indian forum-

IGI Sports complex (Gymnastics)









IGI Sports complex (Wrestling)









Cycling velodrome at IGI sports complex









IGI velodrome from outside


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Cross posted from CWG media thread in the Indian forum


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Deleted-double post


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Cross posted from the CWG media thread in the Indian forum


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Cross posted from the CWG media thread in the Indian forum

Happy to be here!









Green mascot (shera)









Preparing for the show!



















Athletes seem happy!


----------



## Stuge234 (Sep 20, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Please stop uploading daylife or Getty Images to imageshack.
> 
> Use the link directly from the site.
> 
> This is the final warning.


yep , Getty can panic and can sue the forums .


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Cross posted from the CWG media thread in the Indian forum










Workers on the roof of JLN.









Evening at the village.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Cross posted from CWG updates thread in the Indian forum

JLN stadium is ready for the opening ceremony


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't wait till the opening ceremony! It is supposed to rival Beijing.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Vrooms said:


> Can't wait till the opening ceremony! It is supposed to rival Beijing.


No it is not. This is a much smaller-scale event compared to olympics.


----------



## Stuge234 (Sep 20, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> No it is not. This is a much smaller-scale event compared to olympics.


agreed ,it should not be compared to olympics


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

only the opening ceremony and not the whole event. I too think it would be as grande as the Beijing Olympics opening ceremony


----------



## Stuge234 (Sep 20, 2010)

sidney_jec said:


> only the opening ceremony and not the whole event. I too think it would be as grande as the Beijing Olympics opening ceremony


lets see


----------



## shiphone (Nov 18, 2009)

It's hard to believe that...more information needed for the facticity ...and who will be blamed this time?



> Half of Commonwealth Games volunteers disappear with kit
> 
> 
> NEW DELHI: The spirit of the Games doesn't seem to be prevailing. Seen to be an essential ingredient of the Games, volunteers have gone missing. An estimated 10,000 volunteers have dropped out after enrolling for the mega sports show.
> ...


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

after all the "cooked" up stories by the media the definition of fact has become relative.
and as Bahnot will say "Their facts are different from our facts" :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Games-Delhi welcomes athletes to fortified capital*

NEW DELHI, Sept 30 (Reuters) - As the countdown to the Commonwealth Games moved into its final three days, athletes continued to flood into a heavily guarded Indian capital as the host of problems surrounding the event showed signs of easing.

More than 4,000 athletes have arrived in Delhi to find a city wrapped in a security blanket and a Games needing a last-minute government intervention to rescue the multi-sports gathering and prevent a huge embarrassment for India.

A visit to the venue by International Olympic Committee President Jacques Rogge on Friday will provide a much-needed boost for organisers reeling from the logistical nightmare of trying to arrange India's answer to the Beijing Olympics.

Shoddy construction and filthy toilets at the Games Village delayed the arrivals of several teams but the last-ditch efforts to improve the situation appears to be paying off.

"I reached here only last night but accommodation is as was expected and I'm looking forward to enjoying the next couple of weeks here," Australia's world champion pole vaulter Steve Hooker told reporters at the Games Village on Thursday.

South African chef-de-mission Patience Shikwambana also said the focus was now on winning medals.

"What is important for us is the country's position in the medals tally. Last time we were fifth. If our teams perform to their best, this time we are hoping to go one or two positions higher."

The Oct. 3-14 Games, however, was again hit by pullouts as Australians Scott Martin (discus) and Hayley Butler (sprint hurdler) withdrew with injuries.

"Scott had an injury to his pectoral muscle while Hayley suffered a calf muscle injury," a spokesperson of the Australian contingent told Reuters.

To ensure the safety of the athletes, the Indian capital has been converted into a fortress with 100,000 security personnel, including commandos, snipers and police, virtually taking over the city.

MiG fighters and armed helicopters would be on standby for the Games and Mi-35 attack helicopters would be airborne during opening and closing ceremonies, according to media reports.

The $6 billion exercise was intended to display India's growing economic and political clout, rivalling neighbour China, which put on a spectacular 2008 Beijing Olympics.

But an attack on tourists by suspected militants, a dengue fever epidemic, filthy apartments in the athletes' village, and the collapse of a footbridge injuring 27 workers has forced India on the defensive.

Organisers also had to deal with a number of high-profile withdrawals including triple Olympic gold medallist Usain Bolt of Jamaica and Australian swimmer Stephanie Rice.

Much to the organisers' embarrassment, a snake was found in an athlete's room while and an Indian boxer's bed collapsed in the Games Village.

Outside the complex, homeless people who sleep on pavements have disappeared and beggars have been banished from the main streets of New Delhi.

The government has also promised to investigate reports of corruption in the awarding of lucrative contracts for the Games.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*India Real Time: India Journal: Is This the Right Lane, CWG?*
30 September 2010

When my mum would visit my room in college, I'd make an extra special effort to spruce things up.

About 15 minutes before she arrived, the dirty clothes were shoved into the cupboard, old newspapers swept under the bed, moldy coffee cups dumped behind the desk and a bed sheet placed over the rather lousy excuse for a dining table.

When she'd leave, everything would be back on the floor.

Delhi is behaving in pretty much the same manner.

Thousands of desperately poor migrant laborers have been hounded out of the city and its suburbs, maids from faraway places told to go home and return only after the Commonwealth Games, and roads re-laid with a thin carpet of asphalt which, I'm wagering big bucks, ain't gonna last long.

I was a bachelor in college, that was my excuse; I haven't a clue what Delhi's is going to be.

Then there's the outright bullying.

The newspapers reported today that straying into traffic lanes reserved for CWG vehicles will "lead straight to jail."

The cops are also reportedly threatening to register criminal cases against drivers who violate the rules and to confiscate the vehicles.

This comes after the police said they'd fine drivers 2,000 rupees (about $45.)

To put things in perspective, the fine is about a third of the average Delhi driver's monthly wage.

Not deterrence enough?

I'd like the Commonwealth Games to be successful, to salvage some pride after the fiasco over construction delays, a shoddy Games Village, corruption charges, the collapse of a bridge which injured two dozen workers, a snake found in an athlete's room, a bed collapsing under a boxer and other not very proud moments.

But jail for straying into an adjacent lane? Criminal cases? Seizing of vehicles?

Gosh!

The cops will also come down hard on vehicles that halt alongside the CWG lanes.

This worries me: I stop for a few minutes every two or 10 meters on my way to work -- traffic, traffic, traffic. There are just two lanes, and one's blocked for the CWG people.... and for government and police cars which ostensibly have nothing to do with the Games.

This is one of the main roads connecting the prosperous suburb of Gurgaon to Delhi. But only one lane's open to the common man.

It's an uncommon way to get the people in the CWG spirit.

All this after the average Joe, such as I, suffered for months as road space was narrowed even in Delhi's main shopping district of Connaught Place for nearly a year to prepare for the Games.

When the tin facades were removed, it didn't look very much different -- and the subways that were supposed to be being built haven't been worked on after all.

I was even fine with that.

Until I heard that they're going to dig up the place again after the Games are done, and that the work will finish only by December 2011.

Double gosh!

Another year of driving for 30 minutes to cross a three kilometer stretch near Connaught Place, where I work.

So, laborers out of sight, traffic bullied to one side, and officials blaming each other and everyone else for the fiasco.

I suspect Mahatma Gandhi would've launched a movement.

Maybe the CWG people should get a taste of real Delhi traffic?

They may enjoy the immersion, who knows, rather than this false front.

I have half a mind to drive in the CWG lanes in protest.

But I don't want to go to jail, or have my SUV impounded.

I might shake my fist at a traffic cop or two, though.

--Robin Ganguly is a Dow Jones Newswires editor based in New Delhi.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

sidney_jec said:


> after all the "cooked" up stories by the media the definition of fact has become relative.
> and as Bahnot will say "Their facts are different from our facts" :lol:


Indians have always accepted that ultimately, all things are relative :lol:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Rogge visit to provide late lift for Delhi organisers*

NEW DELHI, Sept 30 (Reuters) - International Olympic Committee (IOC) President Jacques Rogge will provide a much-needed lift for the troubled Commonwealth Games when he visits the site of the multi-sports gathering on Friday.

The 68-year-old Belgian would be accompanied by wife Anne, Chief of Staff Christophe de Kepper and around 20 other leading IOC officials, deputy chairman of the Games organising committee Randhir Singh told Reuters on Thursday.

"Jacques Rogge has been a great supporter of not only the Delhi Games but also the Indian Olympic Association," IOC member Singh said.

The IOC chief would remain in Delhi for Sunday's opening ceremony before leaving the next day, Singh added.

Rogge remains hopeful that the Games will be a success despite a messy leadup to the event, plagued by security issues and concerns over hygiene, corruption and overall mismanagement.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Indian-Pakistan friendship blooms amid Games chaos*
29 September 2010

NEW DELHI, Sept 29 (Reuters) - India has received support from an unlikely source as it races to finish preparations for the Commonwealth Games in New Delhi which start are due to start on Sunday.

Following recent concerns about unhygienic athlete accommodation, security and an epidemic of Dengue Fever, in part blamed on stagnant water around unfinished construction sites, sports administrators in neighbouring Pakistan are unwavering in their support for the troubled Games.

"When you host something like this, there will be issues but I'm confident it will be a success," Lal Chand, Pakistan's deputy chef-de-mission told Reuters by phone.

"We always had very good relation with the Indian Olympic Association and supported them. We will be arriving in full force to spread the message of peace and goodwill," he said.

Politically, relations between the nuclear-armed neighbours, who have fought three wars, were frozen when Pakistan-based militants attacked the Indian City of Mumbai in 2008, killing 166 people.

However that has not appeared to be the case for sport and Games Organising committee chief Suresh Kalmadi earlier this year thanked Pakistan for supporting India's bid to host the Oct. 3-14 event.

"Pakistan supported us to the hilt to get the Commonwealth Games to India. We can never forget their support," Kalmadi had said in June.

'TWO-WAY BATTLE'

"We and Canada were locked in a two-way battle for getting the hosting rights and Pakistan supported us in our bid."

Even when complaints about dirty and unhygienic facilities at the Games Village was drawing flak from all corners, Pakistan hockey player Rehan Butt came out in support for the organisers.

"...I feel that the issue is blown out of proportion in this case. There were problems during the Manchester Games (in 2002) as well where we stayed in a university hostel," Butt was quoted as saying by the Press Trust of India news agency.

"That was the worst experience but we did not complain. We, India and Pakistan, never do that."

Sports historian Boria Majumdar provided a perspective on what brings the bitter neighbours closer in sport.

"I'm not surprised, after all India and Pakistan have inherited the same culture. Historically, they have always put up a united stand in international sport," said Majumdar.

"Even when politicians were at loggerheads, sports bridged the gap," he said.

In 1987, then Pakistan President Mohammad Zia-ul-Haq visited India for a cricket match, using the trip to help defuse tensions between the neighbours over a massive Indian military exercise held near the border just months before. The same year, the two countries jointly hosted the cricket World Cup.

The tennis duo of Rohan Bopanna from India and his Pakistani partner Aisam-ul Qureshi were U.S. Open men's doubles finalists earlier this month.

India's foreign minister S.M. Krishna has invited his Pakistani counterpart to watch the Commonwealth Games, and said he hoped it could also give them a chance to move on their peace dialogue.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*ANALYSIS-Commonwealth and its Games will survive Delhi*

SYDNEY, Sept 29 (Reuters) - Troubles besetting the New Delhi Commonwealth Games have thrown a fresh spotlight on the grouping's long-term decline, but a role in facilitating behind-the-scenes diplomacy will ensure its continued survival.

For many of its 54 nations, almost all former British colonies, the Commonwealth's relevance has been eroded by China's world-wide clout, the new importance of G20 as a prime economic forum and the emergence of free trade.

Analysts say the Commonwealth's influence is indisputably in decline from the 1970s when it played a major role in influencing such issues as apartheid rule in South Africa.

But regardless of the outcome of the Delhi Games, buffeted by complaints over poor hygiene and shoddy construction, the group would remain important, particularly for smaller member states.

"We have to distinquish between the Games and the Commonwealth," said Rory Medcalf, Director International Security at Sydney's Lowy Institute for International Policy.

"Even if these Games go badly it will not be a body blow to the Commonwealth as an institution. Both will survive but both are in a trajectory of long-term decline."

Previously known as the British Commonwealth, the grouping represents about a third of the world's population and aims to promote democracy, human rights, good governance, and the rule of law in member nations. It often sends observers to monitor elections, especially after coups.

Why nations continue to support the Commonwealth varies.

For the 32 small member states spanning Asia, Africa and the Caribbean, it offers a forum to promote economic, diplomatic and security issues -- often free of the glare of publicity.

"The Commonwealth offers them equal representation in an international forum and allows them access to other Commonwealth states that are in the G8 and G20," said Philip Murphy, Institute of Commonwealth Studies, University of London.

BEHIND THE SCENES

"The Commonwealth operates on a small scale...and does important things behind the scene," said Murphy.

"When countries experience coups or major violations of human rights the office of the Secretary General operates behind the scenes trying to encourage reform. A lot of these things are very low profile and don't get much attention," he said.

The Commonwealth played a major role in 1977 in pressuring South Africa to end apartheid. Its boycott of apartheid sport was the first international move to isolate South Africa.

But analysts say that British membership of the European Union from the 1970s ended preferential trading with Commonwealth countries and with it trade benefits from the Commonwealth despite the push for more South-South linkages.

"If you are the member of a club you get to know each other better, but the gains are pretty ephemeral," said Rajiv Kumar, former director of the Indian Council for Research on International Economic Relations.

Former Indian Foreign Secretary Lalit Mansingh said: "For India, the benefits are limited. If it (the Commonwealth) isn't there it'll be a big blow to nostalgia, but no major deal."

But some countries see diplomatic dividends.

Medcalf said India sees the Commonwealth as a tool to counterbalance neighbouring Pakistan.

"The Commonwealth is an instrument that India can use to encourage democracy in its own neighbourhood," he said.

ENTRENCHING DEMOCRATIC PRINCIPLES

But in the corners of the world where the Commonwealth once stood taller - Africa and Asia especially - China's rise looms larger. China's prominence has eroded the grouping's influence and role in entrenching democratic principles.

"The rise of China gives Commonwealth countries like Fiji, Pakistan and Zimbabwe the opportunity to seek support from another power in defiance of democratic principles," Medcalf said. "That has reduced the leverage over countries like that."

On the sporting field, too, Beijing has spared little expense to emerge as a major power, and its 2008 Olympics were run with ruthless precision in sharp contrast with India's preparations.

For larger members, like Australia and Canada, the Games probably hold greater significance as they often dominate the medal tally.

"The Games as a sporting institution, in the hierarchy of sport, are more important to Australia than the Commonwealth is in the hierarchy of global political institutions," said Medcalf.

Britain, however, has vowed to inject new importance into the Commonwealth. Foreign Secretary William Hague said in July that the new coalition government would seek to reinvigorate the Commonwealth as an instrument of foreign policy.

"The Commonwealth, which spans continents and world religions, contains six of the fastest growing economies and is underpinned by an agreed framework of common values," he said.

"The previous government in my view appeared oblivious to this aspect of the value of the Commonwealth."

INDIA INVESTMENT SECURE

But the Games, first held in the Canadian city of Hamilton in 1930, are now the best known activity of the Commonwealth, according to a survey by the Royal Commonwealth Society.

They have had a history of controversy. In Edinburgh in 1986, 31 nations, mainly African, Asian and Caribbean, withdrew because of Britain's links with apartheid South Africa.

Analysts say Delhi should be placed in that context, adding the Games' future remains secure with Britain the next host.

"The broader question is, is it worth countries investing huge sums into these sporting vanity projects," said Murphy.

Most analysts do not think foreign investment in India will be affected by the security threats and construction issues troubling the Delhi Games, given its strong growth prospects and huge markets that are attractive to global firms.

"Coverage of the Games has exposed deficiencies in India, but these are no surprise to anyone familiar with India," said Medcalf. "The positive side of India as an investment destination remains as it is -- there is enormous potential."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Games turn glare on millions of India's working children*

NEW DELHI, Sept 29 (Reuters) - Outside the stadium to host the opening ceremony of the Commonwealth Games, Pramod, 6, and his younger brother play football with a sponge, oblivious to the uproar sparked by their role in building the sites for the $6 billion sporting extravaganza.

The children of labourers are the rear of the army of workers that over two years have erected stadia, sidewalks and apartment blocks for the Games.

Their use in building the venues has cast a spotlight on one of the Asian economic powerhouse's darker sides: the country has the largest number of child labourers in the world.

While many of the children may not be forced into labour, with no creches and unable to afford childcare, parents are left with little choice but to bring them to work. Invetiably, the children help out to lift a brick here or carry a spade there.

"Where can we keep them when we work?" asked Pramod's father Teja Ram, who earns $5 a day for setting tiles at the stadium. "They stay with us, play around us and help us with the odd job."

"There were boys of 14 and 15 years working inside, but who will pay for these young children?" said Ram cradling his other son, four-year-old dimpled Bishnu.

The government estimates there are 12.6 million child workers under the age of 14, many of them in hazardous sectors like construction sites, brick kilns, quarries and metal-works, but activists say there could be three times as many.

Authorities deny children are used on Games sites, however, and given that children's payments are made out to their parents, and the multiple layers of contractors and subcontractors on the site, there is little on record that shows involvement.

"Children are very much there, with helmets and tool boxes. I personally have filed four cases in the last one month," said Moushumi Basu, secretary of the Peoples Union for Democratic Rights.

"The labour department just doesn't open its eyes and investigate."

Child workers at the Games have added to a storm of criticism the host country faces, including on corruption, shoddy construction, and dirty housing for athletes.

Poverty is the major culprit. In a country where over 450 million people live on under $1.25 a day, a non-earning person is a drag on a family's already stretched finances and this keeps child labour numbers stubbornly high.

"Rising prices, migration, natural disasters, etc., leave already poor families with little option but to send their children to work," said Thomas Chandy, chief executive of child rights group Save the Children.

LAX LAWS, LITTLE SOCIAL CONCERN

This is not the first time there has been a global outcry against child labour in India. Gap and other fashion labels have in the past pulled out clothing from stores after they were found to be made by units in India employing children.

But many in India do not see child labour as a social evil that has to be ended immediately, saying the poor need it to survive. It is not uncommon to see children working as domestic helpers in the houses of the rich and powerful.

This social acceptance makes it difficult to rally policymakers and authorities against child labour, despite India's international commitments and domestic laws.

But activists say the laws are inadequate and remain on paper. In the last two years, there have been just three convictions, said Chandy.

Many also fear the issue will be forgotten as soon as the Games are over.

"The Games has attracted media attention to the issue of child labour but we must not allow this issue to be forgotten after the momentary media glare subsides," Chandy said.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*ANALYSIS-Just how safe are India's Commonwealth Games?*

NEW DELHI, Sept 29 (Reuters) - With nearly 100,000 police guarding the Commonwealth Games in India's capital, the biggest threat will be attacks on soft targets, from bombs in markets to a shooting of a tourist on a crowded street.

In recent years India has suffered one of the world's worst tolls from militant attacks -- one study put it only second to Iraq. But there has not been an attack on a "hard" target since gunmen tried to storm India's parliament in 2001.

The attack a week ago that wounded two Taiwanese underscored how hard it will be for security forces in this crowded city of 16 million people. Gunmen on motorbikes shot at a tourist bus in a seemingly random attack on foreigners, before speeding off.

The Games is a showpiece event for India, and an enticing target for groups such as Pakistan-based Lashkar-e-Taiba, which carried out the 2008 Mumbai attacks that killed 166 people.

"Any attack is likely to be opportunistic," the AKE security consultancy company said in a statement.

While Indian-Pakistan ties are still tense with Pakistani-based militants eyeing ways to infiltrate into India, experts say a more likely scenario would be an attack by local militants using often crude, homemade devices.

Surrounded by what Prime Minister Manmohan Singh has called a "dangerous and unstable neighbourhood", India has suffered bomb attacks on markets, cafes, and shopping streets by suspected homegrown militants backed from Pakistan in recent years.

Since 2000, there have been at least 14 attacks in Delhi in places like markets and train stations, according to a travel advisory by the Australian High Commission, which warns of "a high risk of terrorism" during the Commonwealth Games.

Some athletes have already withdrawn from the Games.

"I wouldn't rule out a spectacular event such as the parliament attack," said Steven Vickers, chairman of FTI-International Risk Ltd. "But the most likely scenario would be a target like a hotel, or a bus."

An attack like Mumbai may provoke India to respond militarily to Pakistan. Vickers said he had been told by top Indian security officials that 12 foreign-inspired plots had been foiled in 2009.

But in India's typical style, the suffocating numbers of police will make a large-scale attack difficult.

"The Games are an attractive but not easy target," said Ajai Sahni, head of the Institute for Conflict Management think tank in New Delhi. "With its sheer numbers, India uses a heavy-handed response. It's very crude but it tends to be successful."

One of the most serious threats, the local Indian Mujahideen (IN) group which is believed to have some support from Pakistan, has suffered from a series of arrests since it was blamed for several attacks on Indian cities in 2008 that killed dozens of people.

DEVIL IN THE DETAILS?

Since Mumbai, which showed police outgunned in India's financial hub, intelligence services have received more funding and training. But there are questions about progress.

"This is the biggest test for Indian intelligence since the Mumbai attacks," said Vickers. "But it's not the most efficient organisation in the world."

Some commentators say the massive numbers of police hide serious gaps in training and organisation.

"It is difficult for a lowly police officer to pull up a Mercedes Benz. If someone in India looks like a VIP, they can gain access," said Anthony Moorhouse, CEO of security consultants Dynamiq, which is helping Australian's team with security.

Last minute preparations for the Games has meant that security forces may have cut corners. Police locked down areas only a week before the Oct. 3 opening ceremony.

"The main gap may be lack of the security protocols, dry runs, the sanitation of venues," said Sahni.

Visiting delegations have given few complaints over security.

"It's taking a long time for the people coming in and out of the Games Village," said England spokesperson Caroline Searle. "But it's not a hindrance as it proves that checking is being done tightly."

Many delegations have told athletes not to wear team colours when travelling outside venues. But there are 71 participating countries, and not all following the same security guidelines.

There are more worries about the transport of athletes between venues. One delegation head said his driver, from outside Delhi and poorly trained, got lost on the way to the village and stopped in the middle of a highway to ask for directions.

"These drivers were obviously untrained," said the delegation chief, who asked not to be named. "It didn't inspire confidence."

There may be many more incidents like that.

"You are only as strong as the weakest link and terrorists focus on the weakest link," said Moorhouse. "It could be pretty easy to pick off a foreigner crossing the street."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Langurs ensure no monkey business at Delhi Games*

NEW DELHI, Sept 29 (Reuters) - While 100,000 security guards have been deployed to counter potential threats from militants, authorities here have turned to rented langurs to thwart any monkey threat to the Commonwealth Games starting on Sunday.

Monkeys are a menace in some parts of the Indian capital, especially east Delhi, and one such attack in 2007 led to the death of the then deputy mayor S.S. Bajwa who fell from a terrace and eventually succumbed to injuries.

The grey langur, a giant monkey with a black face, is a popular antidote to the monkey threat and the New Delhi Municipal Council (NDMC) is using the old trick to scare away the primates.

"We have deployed 38 langurs and it is a very effective way to scare away the common monkeys," NDMC spokesman Anand Tiwari told Reuters on Wednesday.

"We take these langurs on rent. Their trainers accompany them and once the assignment is over, they return home," he added.

One such langur guards the headquarters of the Games organising committee, while the giant monkeys were also seen in front of Talkatora Stadium and the National Stadium.

The langurs are a common feature in some of the office buildings in Delhi and most of the trainers hail from the state of Rajasthan.

Apart from monkeys, rats are a major concern in the city but the Municipal Corporation of Delhi launched a drive, armed with 600 rat traps and 100kg of rat-killers, to clear the venues of the rodents.

Delhi is also reeling under a dengue fever outbreak with more than 3,000 cases reported so far this year.

Stagnant pools at some of the Games venues were found breeding mosquitoes and the organisers released mosquito-eating fish in the water at the Games Village and are carrying out daily fogging there.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*No Commonwealth Games Event Sold Out: Agent*
29 September 2010
Dow Jones

Five days before the Commonwealth Games are scheduled to begin, not a single event is sold out, according to an agent in charge of ticket sales.

Ram Manohar, an official agent for Games tickets, declined to say how many tickets have been sold but said plenty remained for everything from the opening and closing ceremonies to all sporting events. Tickets for some events in the lowest 1,000-rupee category are no longer available, he said.

In most other Games, at least some eventsâ "including the opening and closing ceremoniesâ "are sold out months in advance, according to an official at the Commonwealth Games Federation, the body that oversees the Games.

In the months leading up to the Games, Indian Games organizers repeatedly insisted that foreigners would account for a large percentage of ticket sales, the official said. In fact, he said, India has sold a negligible number of tickets abroad.

Perhaps the silver lining is that Indians who decide at the last minute to patronize the biggest sporting event ever held in their country will almost certainly be able to get tickets to attend. The federation official noted that ticket sales from within India have picked up significantly in recent days.

Tickets can be purchased at www.tickets.cwgdelhi2010.org


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Games Now Face Familiar Indian Foe: Paperwork*
29 September 2010
Dow Jones

After construction miscues and a range of other setbacks, the Commonwealth Games are now up against a challenge many Indians can identify with: paperwork delays.

The Organizing Committee for the Games says 10,000 of the 22,000 Games volunteers haven't been approved for passes to enter venues and do all manner of work, from getting fields ready to providing medical services to assisting athletes at the Games Village.

"The problem is it's slow," one Games Committee official said. "That's the issue in this country. We have so many agencies to coordinate with for accreditation â " police, security agencies. It's slow."

The official was still confident that it will all get done, saying "it's a continuous process." (We're skeptical that an average of 2,000 passes per day can be processed and approved for Games staff before the Oct. 3 start of the Games, but let's see.)

Anyone who has spent time in India knows the horror of trying to get official documentation of any kind â " an employment visa, taxpayer card, you name it. A typical scenario: you get bounced from one bureaucrat to the next and the list of requirements keeps changing. Bring a letter from your employer. Bring a passport-sized photograph. No, bring four. Bring all your expired passports. For the poor trying to get a food ration card, it's even worse.

Sometimes there's a riddle: you need document X to get document Y, but you discover you can't get document X without already having document Y!

Such insanity is apparently seeping into the already delay-plagued Games. The reason for the holdup in this case, officials say, is that police and security agencies need to do thorough checks on all Games staff â " part of the beefed up protections for the Games. That is entirely reasonable, comforting actually. A strong show of security is one of the few bright spots so far. But the question is, as always, why is this paperwork being done now rather than months ago?

To be sure, the process isn't slow for everyone. Another Games official said the staff and performers for the opening ceremony all have accreditation, for example. And some foreign consultants supervising volunteers said they had no problems getting their staff approved.

One sign of how the last-minute chaos would play out was when India raced last weekend to clean up the Games Village. A Games representative organized about 50 laborers and sent them to the site to scrub floors and toilets, but when they got there, the workers weren't able to get last-minute accreditation needed to enter the place. The reason: they didn't have passport-sized photographs.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Games Lanes Try to Improve on BRT*
28 September 2010
Dow Jones International News

From now until the end of the Commonwealth Games on Oct. 14, Delhi commuters will have to be careful not to use special lanes set aside for athletes traveling to competitions and V.I.P.'s traveling to watch them. Another reason to be annoyed at the Games.

"Wherever we have enforced the exclusive lane there's definitely congestion," admitted senior Delhi traffic official Satyendra Garg.

Some of the worst jams are in the diplomatic area, where the official hotels for Games visitors are located, and on the way into the city from the airport.

Delhi commuters may not love the special lanes, which are enforced from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. on approximately 100 kilometers of roads in the 1,500 square kilometer city. But so far they are obeying the stricture pretty well, police say.

"People have understood that during the Games and before they have to avoid it," said Mr. Garg.

The Games lane may have benefited from the experience of the BRT, or Bus Rapid Transit, a project that debuted over two years ago. The project carved out a separate lane for buses. The lane often appeared empty at first since the city has been in the process of adding more buses, and it also created jams for cars, which previously used to whiz by.

Delhi drivers and newspapers greeted the development with outrage, and the bus corridors haven't yet expanded to other roads in the capital, as they were meant to. Some of the initial chaos stemmed from the fact that there wasn't a major campaign ahead of the launch by the project organizers to tell commuters how to use the new lane, and to factor in more time or to expect teething problems. Nor were there any trials pre-launch.

Not so this time.

"Trials have been going on for last about three weeks," said Mr. Garg. "We have done trials on the weekend, on weekdays, in peak hour and nonpeak hour. We have done even a media campaign."

But will Delhi's famously impatient drivers really manage to stick to the new lanes for the next two weeks? A popular joke here asks: What's the definition of a split second? The answer: The time between when the light turns green and the driver behind you starts honking.

And two years on, it's common to see motorcyclesâ "and even cars!â "sneaking on to the lane meant for cyclists and pedestrians on the BRT road.

The traffic police say they're also counting on the threat of a higher-than-usual 2,000 rupee (about $45) fine. And hundreds of traffic officers are manning the lane routes to keep the lanes clear and catch violators. About 17 fines were issued Sunday.

"Roughly we have 800 people manning it when it is operational," said Mr. Garg, which makes about eight to a kilometer of lanes.


----------



## Stuge234 (Sep 20, 2010)

India vs pakistan hockey match tickets sold out


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Gurgaon gets the Queen's Baton*
30 September 2010
The Times of India

GURGAON: The Queens Baton Relay for the Commonwealth Games (CWG) reached the Millennium City on Wednesday with great fanfare. The relay entered the city from Jhajjar-Gurgaon border near Farrukhnagar where deputy commissioner R K Kataria received the Baton.

Schoolchildren and villagers stood guard with the tricolour as the Baton reached Gurgaons Nehru stadium in an open vehicle. The DC handed over the baton to finance minister Capt Ajay Singh Yadav, Minister of State for Agriculture and Co-operatives Sukhbir Singh Kataria and Haryana director general of police Ranjeev Dalal at Nehru Stadium.

The state government has announced cash prizes of Rs 15 lakh, Rs 10 lakh and Rs 5 lakh for players from Haryana who win gold, silver and bronze medals in the upcoming Games.

However, the states sporting heroes were not happy with the politicians hogging all the limelight.

The Baton should have been received by a sportsperson. It was such an insult to see politicians receive the Baton, said Pritam, Indias womens hockey team coach.

The circumstances have made us compromising in nature. We cannot speak against them (politicians) because sports cannot be promoted without them. We are dependant on the government and, therefore, the politicians were hogging the limelight, said former hockey coach Maharaj Kishan Kaushik.

After halting at the Nehru stadium, the Baton was taken to the Tau Devi Lal Stadium before it reached the Dhanchiri Camp, where a colourful cultural programme was organized. The baton will be handed over to the Delhi government on Thursday where it would complete the last leg of the relay and complete its journey on October 3 with the start of the Commonwealth Games 2010.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Surfers prefer Queen Elizabeth over President Patil to open Games*
30 September 2010
The Times of India

We conducted a poll on timesofindia.com to find out who, in our readers' opinion, should open the Commonwealth Games. Republican sentiment won hands down where the choice was between President Pratibha Patil and Prince Charles, but when it came to choosing between Patil and Queen Elizabeth, the British monarch had a narrow edge over the Indian President.

When asked who should inaugurate the Games - Patil or Charles - 66% of the 9,269 respondents voted in favour of Patil.

To test whether the controversy would have arisen at all if Elizabeth was ready to travel to India to inaugurate the Games, we had also asked the readers who should have opened the Games if that were the case - Patil or Elizabeth. The monarch was the choice of 52% of the respondents.

Who should open the Commonwealth Games?

President Pratibha Patil 66%

Prince Charles 34%

Who should have opened the Games if Queen Elizabeth was able to travel to India?

President Pratibha Patil 48%

Queen Elizabeth 52%

Total number of respondents: 9,269


----------



## castlerock (Sep 3, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> *Surfers prefer Queen Elizabeth over President Patil to open Games*
> 30 September 2010
> The Times of India
> 
> ...


Sorry to butt in like this but actually 99.99% of India don't give a rat's ar..!


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

castlerock said:


> Sorry to butt in like this but actually 99.99% of India don't give a rat's ar..!


+1


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*CGames: Praise for athletes' village trickles in*
1 October 2010
AFP

Barely a week ago and the Commonwealth Games athletes' village was being described as "uninhabitable", but praise is now trickling in.

Indian organisers were hugely embarrassed by a series of revelations about conditions in the village in the lead-up to this month's event, with a barrage of complaints about cleanliness, plumbing, drainage and electrical problems.

But with just two days to go before the Games are officially opened on Sunday, thousands of athletes from the 71 competing nations and territories are arriving and a last-gasp clean-up seems to be paying dividends.

England badminton star Nathan Robertson, announced Friday as the team's flag bearer, was the latest to give praise, going so far as to call the accommodation the best he has seen in four Commonwealth Games.

"We've been there two days now ... the village quality has been very good the food halls excellent, actually the accommodation is possibly some of the best we've stayed in," he said.

"It was a little bit dirty when we arrived but the actual accommodation is some of the best compared with previous Commonwealth Games.

"They were just a little bit dusty at the start ... they've obviously done a lot of work in the last week."

It followed the first Australians arriving earlier in the week and commending the facility after frantic work by organisers to spruce it up.

"It's pretty good," Lynsey Armitage, a member of the lawn bowls team, told reporters. "I've been here for the last two days. The dining hall is fantastic."

Australian team spokesman John Gartfield added: "The village is superb. Our athletes are really happy with all the facilities."

But not everyone is happy, with British media quoting Scottish bowling hopeful Michelle Cooper as calling the village a "shithole".

The village has facilities like postal services, banks, ATMs, disco, bars, cafeterias, handicraft shops and a gym.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

'shithole' is a big word formally only a 'shithead' wid 'shitty' background can talk like this.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Harsh description, but it sounds like she has good reason to describe it as such; her experiences don't tally with Robertson's unfortunately.

Sounds like the majority are happy though, which is good.


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

*Island athletes singing Delhi’s praises
*
source: Vancouver Sun



> DELHI — Before Kate Gillis left for the 2010 Commonwealth Games amid the hectic and jarring street scenes in this teeming Indian capital, her dad, Vancouver Canucks GM Mike Gillis told her to “be tough and be safe.”
> 
> Gillis, a field hockey player, is among the Canadian athletes yesterday who said the perception of these beleaguered Games in the media is not necessarily the reality on the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

*Delhi CWG becomes biggest in terms of participation*

source:HT



> After a controversy-marred build-up and negative publicity, the Commonwealth Games set a historic landmark of being the biggest-ever in terms of participatants with more than 6700 athletes and officials confirming their entries for the event New Delhi on Friday. With just one day left for the opening ceremony, Delhi will now be known to have hosted the biggest Games surpassing participation in Melbourne four years ago which stood at 5766 athletes and officials.


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

SSCaddict said:


> COPYRIGHT: DAYLIFE


X posting from Indian Sub forum.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

BBC reporting from tiny walled old city saying how poor and crumbling the city is and needs urgent modernisation.lol they should report from ghettos of NYC and call it poor and crumbling.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

yashchauhan said:


> BBC reporting from tiny walled old city saying how poor and crumbling the city is and needs urgent modernisation.lol they should report from ghettos of NYC and call it poor and crumbling.


Wait, you're comparing the infrastructure of NYC to that of Delhi? :nuts:

So NYC has it's ghettos. Sure, it could use some modernization, some are poor, some infrastructure might be crumbling, but either way, it's still better then much of the stuff built in Delhi from the same period.


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

;-(You don't get my point.i meant that infra of nyc cannot be judged from its ghettos in the same way one cannot call delhi crumbling by reporting from old city.that shows how bs bbc is.


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lord David said:


> Wait, you're comparing the infrastructure of NYC to that of Delhi? :nuts:
> 
> So NYC has it's ghettos. Sure, it could use some modernization, some are poor, some infrastructure might be crumbling, but either way, it's still better then much of the stuff built in Delhi from the same period.


you have got to be kidding me. no way in hell is NYC's infrastructure better than that of Delhi's. Infact, Delhi's super highways and airports are out of this world. The only other place it can compare to would probably be Moscow's grand avenues...but Delhi is still light-years ahead.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> you have got to be kidding me. no way in hell is NYC's infrastructure better than that of Delhi's. Infact, Delhi's super highways and airports are out of this world. The only other place it can compare to would probably be Moscow's grand avenues...but Delhi is still light-years ahead.


That's a joke right? NYC has 2 major airports in the city, with 1 in a neighbouring city. It has one of the most extensive subway networks in the world, with numerous bus routes, ferry routes and other transportation services.

How can one possibly compare Delhi as light years ahead to NYC?


----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

^^ plz be modest and do not exaggerate.SSC103


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lord David said:


> That's a joke right? NYC has 2 major airports in the city, with 1 in a neighbouring city. It has one of the most extensive subway networks in the world, with numerous bus routes, ferry routes and other transportation services.
> 
> How can one possibly compare Delhi as light years ahead to NYC?


Delhi's IGI airport is one of the largest airport in the world, JFK is a minimoe compared to IGI. Delhi also has a local airport, along with another international airport in a neighbouring city.

Delhi's extensive and well maintained metro is above and beyond NYC's sub par underground infrastructure. 

Delhi has a BRT system, I don't think NYC has enough space to have such a system. Plus noone can compare with Delhi's extensive expressways and highways.

anyone enjoy this and be blown away by it...this isn't even the full thing: http://img831.imageshack.us/g/20101001214203.jpg/


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Delhi Metro Map


















try to beat that....plus a super fast train from IGI airport to central delhi.
not to mention that Delhi is 3 times the size of NYC.

Delhi BRT(Bus Rapid Transit)



















IGI Airport with 4 parallel runways
Terminal 3 has been completed: but once the whole thing is finished, it will become the largest airport in the world for millennium to come. by then, Delhi will become the Capital of the New World Order.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> Delhi's IGI airport is one of the largest airport in the world, JFK is a minimoe compared to IGI. Delhi also has a local airport, along with another international airport in a neighbouring city.
> 
> Delhi's extensive and well maintained metro is above and beyond NYC's sub par underground infrastructure.
> 
> ...


Delhi Metro - 138km & 1.4m travelers daily
NYC Subway - 369km & 5m travelers daily (over 2m on weekends)

BRT System - 600 on 115km (is this right? only had old info)
NYC Transit Buses - 4300 buses on 219 routes

Indira Gandhi International - 23 million passengers p.a. & 230k flight movements (new terminal can handle up to another 34m passengers)
JFK Airport - 46 million passengers & 415k air movements
LaGuardia Airport - 23 million passengers p.a.
Newark International - 35 million passengers p.a.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Games-Fortress Delhi set for biggest Commonwealths*

NEW DELHI, Oct 2 (Reuters) - With nearly 6,000 athletes already in Delhi and hundreds more streaming in by the day, the Indian capital was putting the final finishing touches to preparations for the biggest ever Commonwealth Games on Saturday.

The 12-day sports gathering for 71 mostly former British colonies was in crisis a week ago but organisers seemed to have put the worst of the rash of preparatory problems behind them on the eve of the opening ceremony.

The late scramble by the India government to salvage the $6 billion event might still not be enough to eradicate the public relations disaster of the last few weeks but the 19th Commonwealth Games can at least boast the most competitors.

"We are pleased that Delhi 2010 will be the biggest ever Commonwealth Games," secretary general of the Games organising committee Lalit Bhanot said in a statement on Saturday.

"More than 5,800 athletes and officials have already arrived in Delhi. With more arrivals scheduled in the coming days, Delhi 2010 is well on the way to becoming the biggest in history."

The 2006 Melbourne Games had 5,766 athletes and officials, Bhanot said, and Delhi is expecting to host 6,700 before the Games close on Oct. 14.

The late arrivals will land in a city in the grip of huge security operation aimed at ensuring the safety of the athletes and spectators, 60,000 of whom will pack the refurbished Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium on Sunday. Some 100,000 security personnel have been deployed around the city and MiG fighters and helicopter gunships will be on standby. Police have had leave cancelled and Delhi government has ordered shops and commercial establishments to remain closed on Sunday.

The Delhi Games, intended to showcase India's growing financial clout with a display of soft power, had threatened to become a national embarrassment before the government intervened.

Prime Minister Manmohan Singh and his Congress party-led coalition government have been accused of failing to give the Games the due attention expected of a large international event.

The organisers had seven years to prepare but the shoddy construction and filthy accommodation forced some of the foreign contingents to either postpone their arrival or put up in city hotels.

The organisers renovated most of the existing stadiums and some of the venues, including hockey and cycling stadiums, have been hailed as world class.

A Metro extension and a new airport terminal will be the other legacies of the Games. 

Corruption charges, an attack by suspected militants that wounded two tourists, a dengue fever epidemic, a filthy Games Village and the collapse of a footbridge have tarnished India's image, questioning its ability to host events of such magnitude.

Several high-profile athletes have pulled out with security and health concerns and further embarrassment awaited the organisers after a snake was found in an athlete's room while an Indian boxer's bed collapsed in the Games Village.

Outside the complex, beggars have been banished to the outskirts while homeless people who sleep on pavements have suddenly disappeared.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*WADA chief doubts Delhi can be free of doping*

NEW DELHI, Oct 2 (Reuters) - The head of the World Anti Doping Agency (WADA) believes it would be stupid to suggest the Commonwealth Games in New Delhi would be drug-free as there are always athletes prepared to risk cheating.

"Can I sit here and say there is going to be a... clean Commonwealth Games? That would be very dumb of me to do that," WADA Director General David Howman told reporters in Delhi on Saturday.

"What I can do is say that the anti-doping programme here will be a good one. Will there be athletes here who have got away with it? Possibly."

The lead up to the Games has been marred by security issues, athlete withdrawals and concerns over the cleanliness of venues and accommodation, and organisers will be hoping they do not have the additional headache of a high-profile doping case.

Howman, however, said it was inevitable that scenario would arise.

"I don't think we are ever going to find a situation where we find a non-athlete-cheating society, there is always going to be somebody who wants to take the risk," the New Zealander added.

"We have had many examples of what I would say athletes who have been a little stupid because they know there is going to be a full testing programme at events like this and yet they still take the risk.

"I don't understand it... it is just one of things that people do, take risks where they think they are going to get away from it, when they don't."

NOT ENOUGH INFORMATION

Howman said there would be at least 1,500 tests carried out on the 7000 competitors taking part during the Oct. 3-14th event but pointed out that education was also key to driving out the problem of drug taking.

"Science can only do so much...there are other things that have to be done including education and changing the culture in some sports so the work is never finished.

"I think in some parts of the Commonwealth there are areas where there is not enough information giving to the athletes, there is not enough information given to the coaches, the trainers, the doctors and anyone else in the athletes entourage."

However, Howman stopped short of saying that it could be an excuse for some athletes to say they weren't aware and that there is a WADA programme available at the athletes village in Delhi.

"I think most athletes will have someone in their entourage who knows about cheating (so) I don't buy that (they didn't know).

"They can get information from the Commonwealth Games federation, the organising committee and so on."


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

T74 said:


> Delhi Metro - 138km & 1.4m travelers daily
> NYC Subway - 369km & 5m travelers daily (over 2m on weekends)
> 
> BRT System - 600 on 115km (is this right? only had old info)
> ...



did you seriously just wiki those numbers?

you do realize that those are all old numbers when only phase 1 was active. 

First of there is no comparasion between NYC's rundown metro and Delhi's super quality built stations which are shopping complexes themselves with standards out of this world...secondly, Delhi's metro run on a profit, compared to the feltching Nyc's metro whose loss every quarter is the reason why its so rundown. 

Delhi has 53,000 buses. 3000 of these buses run on the BRT system. Not to mention Delhi just got the World's largest Bus depot. 

















Terminal 3 alone can handle 23 million, just imagine how many people IGI can handle when terminal 4, 5, & 6 is built, all of the same size. 
Secondly, a greenfield international airport is coming up in Noida(Delhi's Suburb). Quality before quantity is why Delhi's so great. Look at JFK, LaGuardia, and Newark, they are all run down with Russian era systems that sometimes work and sometimes doesn't. 

As i said before, there is no way one can compare to the super quality and impressive architecture of Delhi to that of any other city in the world.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

T74 said:


> Delhi Metro - 138km & 1.4m travelers daily
> NYC Subway - 369km & 5m travelers daily (over 2m on weekends)
> 
> BRT System - 600 on 115km (is this right? only had old info)
> ...


see i don't want to compare the two cities but like to share few facts

Delhi metro- 198km(dec 2010) and will be expanded to 400km by 2020, the expected ridership by dec is 2.5million and by 2020 is more than 7-8 million

Delhi buses- there are currently 6,000 buses and will be expanded to 10,000 by next year dec and routes are around 800-900

Delhi airport- will be 100 million p.a. by 2025

Delhi monorail- planning phase


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

so for the city you say is better than NYC now, I have to wait till 2025, and thats assuming NYC remains frozen in time

funny thinking people.

NYC is an iconic city of the planet, its not about being pro or anti USA or any other country. IMO comparing it to all but other 2-3 cities around the rest of the planet is just folly (and this includes the likes of Paris, LA, Rome)

back to the games, any updates on the final preps?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Delhi is better than Melbourne, Manchester and New York. and these venues and Games will be better than Beijing!

Definitely.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> Delhi is better than Melbourne, Manchester and New York. and these venues and Games will be better than Beijing!
> 
> Definitely.


hno: Control dude. The games haven't begun yet, and you never know when the next screw up is around the corner.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> Terminal 3 alone can handle 23 million, just imagine how many people IGI can handle when terminal 4, 5, & 6 is built, all of the same size.
> Secondly, a greenfield international airport is coming up in Noida(Delhi's Suburb). Quality before quantity is why Delhi's so great. Look at JFK, LaGuardia, and Newark, they are all run down with Russian era systems that sometimes work and sometimes doesn't.
> 
> As i said before, there is no way one can compare to the super quality and impressive architecture of Delhi to that of any other city in the world.


This kind of answers makes India a laughting stock. Look, any given construction worker in Germany has a higher education than over 50% of India's population. We don't have a large population and therefor not many needs of mega constructions, but you can be sure that ANY project are of the highest quality in the world where in India you still need a lot of foreign help for some prestige projects and still run into problems. But do you see Germans constantly abusing the words "world class this, world class that"?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

He's being sarcastic.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Marathaman said:


> He's being sarcastic.


Oh come on, you are drowning in sarcasm. 

I'm all for great progress in developing countries, but in the process let's be a bit more modest and realistic.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Whenever you see a post from a user named "Skyscrapercity00x" then assume that he's being sarcastic. 

You can ask any Indian forumer to confirm this :lol:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> hno: Control dude. The games haven't begun yet, and you never know when the next screw up is around the corner.


Sarcasm.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^It did cross my mind to be honest :lol:


----------



## Sankshep (Sep 29, 2010)

Jeez you don't even have yo go to the indian forum... even in this thread every time he has posted a poster has to tell the non indian poster that he's being sarcastic. He's our clown.


----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

SSC103, as I said earlier, don't exaggerate. Please!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> ^It did cross my mind to be honest :lol:


its because I have different standards of sarcasm to you! :lol:


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

YelloPerilo said:


> This kind of answers makes India a laughting stock. Look, any given construction worker in Germany has a higher education than over 50% of India's population. We don't have a large population and therefor not many needs of mega constructions, but you can be sure that ANY project are of the highest quality in the world where in India you still need a lot of foreign help for some prestige projects and still run into problems. But do you see Germans constantly abusing the words "world class this, world class that"?


you stink of envy


I WIN.

btw, 10% of India's population is smarter than the whole of europe and north america combined. What do you think of that? 

If we have 100% literacy in India then say bye bye to your jobs. Secondly, as for foreign help: heres how they stack up:

BIAL (airport for a second tier city in India) by an European Company









HIAL (airport for a second tier city in India) by an Indian Company 









*see what I mean by standards. 
*


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

^^ If India had 100% literacy rate amongst adults, it still wouldn't necessarily mean bye-bye jobs. You have numerous languages, and it wouldn't necessarily mean that everyone would learn to read and write English. So basically, they wouldn't be eating up our jobs. Maybe jobs within India yes, but not in the English speaking world.


----------



## Sankshep (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't we like have more people speaking English in India than some English speaking countries themselves?


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lord David said:


> ^^ If India had 100% literacy rate amongst adults, it still wouldn't necessarily mean bye-bye jobs. You have numerous languages, and it wouldn't necessarily mean that everyone would learn to read and write English. So basically, they wouldn't be eating up our jobs. Maybe jobs within India yes, but not in the English speaking world.


you do realize that India is an english speaking country. Most people in India is trilingual. They can speak, read and write their regional language in addition to Hindi and English.


----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

The fact is that India is developing and it still has to make long strides in development. Some positive developments have surely instilled confidence in Young India. It is becoming better. But it would be unfair for anyone to compare the country with others.

Now Cool Down everyone. Isn't this thread about games. no more India-foreign comparisons please.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

T74 said:


> so for the city you say is better than NYC now, I have to wait till 2025, and thats assuming NYC remains frozen in time
> 
> funny thinking people.
> 
> ...


when did i say that delhi is better???

i think you have a problem with reading

i said i am giving you some facts....


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Delhi is better than Melbourne, Manchester and New York. and these venues and Games will be better than Beijing!
> 
> Definitely.


who in this world said that venues are better than Beijing???


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

^^gtfo

Delhi is poised to be the new capital of the world order. Its about time, we start building the new UN building here. i hate it when my dad has to fly all the way over to NYC to attend these damn conferences of the nation.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> you do realize that India is an english speaking country. Most people in India is trilingual. They can speak, read and write their regional language in addition to Hindi and English.


I am aware of that. But still it wouldn't necessarily mean that all people would learn and know English. Didn't they have to teach like 1000's of people in Delhi, that didn't know English prior to the Commonwealth Games, English?


----------



## Sankshep (Sep 29, 2010)

^^

India has ranks 2nd when it comes to number of people speaking English in the world.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

kusa:cripes:


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> ^^gtfo
> 
> Delhi is poised to be the new capital of the world order. Its about time, we start building the new UN building here. i hate it when my dad has to fly all the way over to NYC to attend these damn conferences of the nation.


New UN building? If the UN were to move, Delhi would be way down on the list of prospective cities. I'd go for San Francisco or Geneva well before settling on Delhi.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Sankshep said:


> ^^
> 
> India has ranks 2nd when it comes to number of people speaking English in the world.


:no:
Delhi still has a lot of room for development. I am sure it will be one of the best cities.
But comparing Delhi with NYC now hmm...
Let's wait for a few more years...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Sankshep said:


> ^^
> 
> India has ranks 2nd when it comes to number of people speaking English in the world.


Oooh, and where exactly do these facts come from? :nuts:


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

^^ He is right sir ji...


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

roy_sydney said:


> haters will always hate..
> 
> to all you pricks going on about how India is poor, illiterate, crumbling infrastructure, blah blah blah,wait till someone colonizes your country for 150 years and ships out all the resources and wealth, and then we ll see how u fare eh.
> 
> ...


Wait, you're hating Mo Rush, a veteran of sites like err I dunno, this one? Oh and go fix your spelling errors before posting.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Who cares? SSC103 is a joker, I don't know why people are engaging with him re: NYC.

It looks like things are coming together and I'll try to catch as much of the Opening Ceremony as I can tomorrow afternoon. We need some sport, some venues photos, SOMETHING to talk about because this thread ain't going far at the moment!


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

^^ See the Indian subforum. It's worse


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

shreyansh said:


> ^^ He is right sir ji...


I can believe that. How about average english speakers per 100000 people? Might be a tad different. Still, doesn't really matter much. Dehli seems set to pull this off.


----------



## Sankshep (Sep 29, 2010)

If people could read then they would realise that ssc103 is being sarcastic and we've already said that he's our clown. Coming to nyc issue I don't think sscaddict compared I think the person who read it misinterpreted it. 


and lord david google is your best friend.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Will737 said:


> I can believe that. How about average english speakers per 100000 people? Might be a tad different. Still, doesn't really matter much. Dehli seems set to pull this off.


+1


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

Lord David said:


> Wait, you're hating Mo Rush, a veteran of sites like err I dunno, this one? Oh and go fix your spelling errors before posting.


Oh really? did i hit a nerve :lol:and no i dont think there are any spelling mistakes, typos maybe, who cares! and oh my god moderator veteran Demigod! Besides i said people like him, and yes i have seen that pattern of his posts in Indian sub forums, not very veteran like is all i have to sayhno:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Sarcasm doesn't work online, it relies on tone of voice. Hence why this thread has gone off-topic.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Well let's try to take it back on topic ok? What would your opinion be if Hamilton had the rights to host these games? Would venue construction and such be on schedule? Would there be as much criticism? Would we have a Hamish and Andy special on Ontario? 

No doubt Toronto 2015 Pan American Games would not have happened.


----------



## Sankshep (Sep 29, 2010)

^^

That's not what the thread is about.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

Lord David said:


> Well let's try to take it back on topic ok? What would your opinion be if Hamilton had the rights to host these games? Would venue construction and such be on schedule? Would there be as much criticism? Would we have a Hamish and Andy special on Ontario?
> 
> No doubt Toronto 2015 Pan American Games would not have happened.


Yeah we can always hypothetically say that Hamilton if given the games would have hosted a glitch free game. But i guess we ll never know. Every major sporting event have their fair share of glitches and controversies. There were many stories in media during Sydney Olympics too. But it was one of the best games ever right?

Every country if capable, needs to be given a chance to host these mega events. You cant keep giving CWG to UK,Australia, Canada all the time. Let others learn and grow too. Its like giving all the opportunities to the top kids in the class and not bothering to encourage the average kids! Criticize Delhi games all you want, but wait till the games are over atleast .

And yeah sure Delhi games has become the butt of the jokes of radio shows and what not, but pretty pathetic how no one jokes about the drug peddler that got busted in Bali couple of days back eh. Although we sure read newspaper headlines saying "Bring Schapple Corby Back". I guess according to Australian media a collapsed tile from a false ceiling is a bigger crime than drug peddling.

So yeah to all the haters here, hold your criticism till the games are over. Its only ten more days, shouldnt be that hard! I mean surely you guys have better things to do in life right?:lol:


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

*Commonwealth Games all set for a gala opening
Eyes of world turn to India *

About 7,000 men, women and children will dish out a show of India’s cultural heritage in a gala Commonwealth Games opening ceremony with the icing on the cake being Maestro A R Rahman’s performance at the Jawaharlal Nehru Stadium on Sunday.
With most of the tickets already sold out, the two—hour ceremony, scheduled from 7 p m, will start with President Pratibha Patil and Britain’s Prince Charles expected to declare the Games open in front of a packed stadium of 65,000 capacity tomorrow.
The 619—member strong Indian contingent will be led by Olympic gold medalist Abhinav Bindra who will carry the Indian flag during the ceremony.
Even as tennis sensation Sania Mirza will not be part of the Indian march—past as the Hyederabadi ace has preferred to rest, badminton star Saina Nehwal, Beijing Olympic Games bronze medalist boxer Vijender Kumar and wrestler Sushil Kumar will be among the six who will carry the baton during the formal part of the pageant.
There will be seven segments - including Rhythm of India, Swagatam, Tree of Knowledge, Yoga, Great Indian Journey and Oscar winner composer A.R. Rahman’s rendition of the CWG anthem ‘Jiyo Utho Badho Jeeto’ - in the nearly three-hour ceremony.
The guest panel will include International Olympic Committee president Jacques Rogge, Commonwealth Games Federation chief Mike Fennel, New Zealand Governor General Sir Anand Satyanand, Monaco’s Prince Albert II and Presidents Mohamed Nasheed of the Maldives and Marcus Stephen of Nauru.
Hosts India are aiming to break into the traditional rivalry of champions Australia and England who have been fighting it out for top two slots in the past.
The Aussies, who have topped the gold and total medal tallies at the past five Games and are expected to once again be confirmed as the number one nation, have sent their largest ever team to an off—shore multi—discipline sports event in a bid to continue their reign in Delhi.
Although the country’s high—water mark of 221 medals (84 gold, 69 silver and 68 bronze) at the 2006 Melbourne Games is unlikely to be surpassed in India, team officials expect another gold rush.
Australia’s record gold medal haul came at the 1994 Victoria Games in Canada with 87.

http://www.thehindu.com/sport/other-sports/article809273.ece


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

double post


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

source: stuff.co.nz



> *Egos left at door of NZ's Comm Games accommodation*
> 
> Black Sticks midfielder Gemma Flynn is only too happy to take a break from her study and chew the fat.
> 
> ...


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

source: britainnews.net



> *Wales delighted to notice "impressive transition" at C'wealth Games Village*
> 
> Wales Chef de Mission Chris Jenkins on Saturday expressed his satisfaction with the "fantastic timing" of getting the Commonwealth Games 2010 Delhi Village ready to welcome the international athletes.
> 
> ...


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

Bright day, no rain forecast for Games opening


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

So the monsoon is finally over!


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bbcjersey/5043205435/sizes/l/

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5043830482_69b271ec29_b.jpg


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

del


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

Can't wait to see the opening ceremony!! Looks promising from the pictures.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Various Indoor Stadia*

Courtesy: DayLife

*Yamuna Sports Complex: Table Tennis - 4,200*









*IGI Stadium: Gymnastics - 15,800 (Games Capacity)*









*KD Jadhav Indoor Stadium: Wrestling - 7,1000*









Courtesy: CWG2010 website
*Siri Fort Sports Complex: Badminton - 4,600 & Squash - 3,600*









*Thyagaraj Stadium - 4,600 (Games Capacity)*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Games Village - 1*

Courtesy: The Hindu

Cars to be used for plying officials









Security at the Venues









Malaysian Athletes









Games Village - International Zone









Team from Scotland - At the Games Village









Shiela Dixit using the Golf Cart - The same to be used around for general purpose in the Games Village









*INDIAN HOCKEY TEAM - RAJPAL WARMING UP/PRACTISING AT THE GAMES VILLAGE*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Akshardham temple - A Hit with Athletes*

Courtesy: The Hindu/DayLife


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Games Village II*

Courtesy: DayLife
























Shera - Idolised


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Media Centre - 1*

Courtesy: DayLife

Biggest Ever : 2500 in one Hall.
Am not sure which Halls of Pragati Maidan are being used.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Diverse beauty Called India - Come EDxperience it in DILLI*

Courtesy: DayLife

*Dilli CBD*









*Daphliwala/Budhist Monks for the Opening /Closing Ceremony*
















*Unique Modes of Transport*
























*All striving for the same aim - Make this happen: Green, Clean & Colourful Dilli*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Games Village - III*

Courtesy: DayLife

*At the Games Village*









*Security with Akshardham in the backdrop*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Major Dhyan Chand Stadium*

Courtesy: DayLife

*Main Stadium*
























*Practice Turf*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Media Centre II*

Courtesy: DayLife

HD Transmission to start in India - Courtesy CWG - Mosaic Channel display on LSTV at Media Centre









Ticket for Boxing Prelims: Hardly USD 6.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*CityScapes - DILLI*

Courtesy: DayLife

Indian Sculpltures On the Street Side









Clasical Dancers from South Indian State, Kerala









Try these - Dilli CNG Auto Rickshaws









370 yrs old Red Fort
































Lotus Temple


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Games Village - IV*

Courtesy: DayLife

Kiwi Gymnasts at the Village









There comes Pakistan









Namibian Athletes at IGI









Athletes Practicing Under Lights at the Village
















Welsh Athletes Having Fun with Oddissi (East Indian Classical Dance Form) Dancers









OZ Athletes at Desi Souvenir Shop









*BATON ARRIVES IN DILLI: Shiela Dixit blowing Whistle*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Games Village - V*

Courtesy: Zee News

Oz Sync Swimming Team









Cultural Program Vounteers









Cook Island Athletes









Mohini Attam at the Village









Canadian Athletes arriving at the IGI


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Safdarjung Sports Injury Centre*

Courtesy: DayLife


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*JLN Security & Few More Arrivals*

Courtesy: DayLife


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

del (bad english)


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*S P M Aquatic Complex: 5,200 Games Capacity*

Courtesy: DayLife
*SPM: Awe Inspiring in the Talkatora gardens *
















*Venues are like fortress*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*BATON IN DILLI*

Courtesy: DayLife




























*THE MAGNIFICENT BATON*


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

All looking pretty good; especially the interior of the stadium which has really come alive with the addition of some overlay and some colour.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

RobH said:


> All looking pretty good; especially the interior of the stadium which has really come alive with the addition of some overlay and some colour.


I still feel, the seating in S P M has been under utilised with spacious seating and empty sapce left lavishly.
On the other hand, it makes sense with the meagre following for Swimming in India, the OC might have thought not to have empty seats.

Still, an Aquatic Complex like '96 Atlanta, Georgia Tech Aquatic Complex, Cost effective, appropriate flexible seating and legacy usage would have been the best option for Dilli


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

well done antriksh :cheers:


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

cool pics

can't wait to see the opening ceremony


----------



## Gondolier (Apr 30, 2010)

I think Shakira will save the Opening Ceremony. Can't wait for her to perform!!


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Games Village*

Courtesy: India Today


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Talkatora Stadium - Boxing: 3,200*

Courtesy: DayLife


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*JLN Main Stadium: 60,000 (Games Capacity)*

Courtesy: DayLife


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Yamuna Cycling Velodrome: 3,500*

Courtesy: DayLife


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*JLN Weightlifting Auditorium: 2,500*

Courtesy: DayLife


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Major Dhyan Chand Stadium: 20,000*

Courtesy: DayLife


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*DLTA - R K Khanna Stadium: 5,800*

Courtesy: DayLife


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

It's started, I'm on channel 10 untile 4am.


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

Nice open ceremony :cheers:
better than 2002 CWG


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

who is this clown singing?


----------



## crazyalex (May 21, 2010)

^^
Your Mom


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

It's a chaotic opening ceremony. It went like 

1. copycated China's drum opening for 10 min

2. 1.5 hour entry of athelets

3. 1 hour (endless ) speech by all the corrupted Indian officials

4. 20 min yoga music set everyone into half-sleep

5. Hot-pot style "all-in-one" bollywood dancing an singing to finish.

Exactly how one would think of India. Enuff said.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

we are like this only


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

I also thought the big Drums opening was abit like Beijing!! But overall i think they did quite well for a country hosting such a big event for the first time............


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's a chaotic opening ceremony. It went like
> 
> 1. copycated China's drum opening for 10 min
> 
> ...


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Amazing ceremony!


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Vrooms said:


> I also thought the big Drums opening was abit like Beijing!! But overall i think they did quite well for a country hosting such a big event for the first time............


We've hosted the asian games twice....


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> We've hosted the asian games twice....


As in a really big international event!! Anyway good job!!

first picture on flickr!!


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Build Up to Ceremony*

Courtesy: DayLife

Que for entry









Spectators entering the early evening hrs


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*CEREMONY*

Courtesy: DayLife


----------



## Gaurav787 (Mar 30, 2010)

Heheh...funny when someone says copied chinas drums 

So from now on anyone who plays drums in an opening ceremony will be a copycat and anyone using lasers will be a copycat... anyone trying to put a grand show is a copycat....Please take your fucking bullshit and flush it down ur toilets...hno:



Great going guys...the show was superb....Let the games begin...proud to be Indian


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Drums are so ubiqitous and every culture has them so of course it wasn't copying. But the drum segment from Beijing did spring to mind when I watched this ceremony (though India's drumming was more joyful and less regimented for me).

The only bit which did feel like a copycat was the painting underneath the cloth which was done in Manchester's closing ceremony (a giant portrait of the Queen painted by school children underneath a giant white sheet). But that's only a minor criticism; it was great fun overall, if a little punctuated by the overly long speeches. Loved the giant yoga dude in the centre of the stadium, and the train segment was chaotic and a joy to watch. Overall a pretty damn good job I'd say.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*OPENING CEREMONY*

Courtesy: DayLife

*DRUMMERS:*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*OPENING CEREMONY*

Courtesy: DayLife

*DRUMMERS:*


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Images from:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/othersports/article-1317357/Commonwealth-Games-2010-opening-ceremony-Delhi-delivers-delight.html?ITO=1490


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*OPENING CEREMONY*

Courtesy: DayLife


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*OPENING CEREMONY*

Courtesy: DayLife

*TREE OF KNOWLEDGE*









*YOGA - SEVEN CHAKRAS*









*THE MAHATMA - WITH LIVE SAND PAINTINGS IN LESS THAN 2 Mins*









*INDIA GATE*









*INDIAN TEAM*
























*ABHINAV TAKING OATH*


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Great opening ceremony :banana:! The train part was the best, but the yoga part was good too. Unfortunately, I missed the first 15 mins. 



[email protected] said:


> 1. copycated China's drum opening for 10 min


LOL! :rofl::lol::rofl:


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*OPENING CEREMONY*

Courtesy: DayLife

*BEST COSTUME*


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*OPENING CEREMONY*

Courtesy: DayLife

*BATON IN THE STADIUM*
















*SUSHIL HANDING THE BATON TO CHARLES ONLY TO BE....................* *WRONGLY ERECTED...... GOD SAVE THE MONARCHY............*
















*ONLY TO BE CORRECTED BY ..............THE ALWAYS INCORRECT SURESH KALMADI*









PRESIDENT OF INDIA DECLARING - "LET THE GAMES BEGIN"


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*INDIAN TRAIN - DISPLAYING VARIOUS ASPECTS OF INDIA*

Courtesy: DayLife

*DISPLAYING THE CHAOTIC BEAUTY OF THE INDIAN LIFESTYLE*
















*NETAS ON AN AMBASSADOR* *TURBAN - HEAD GEAR*
















*BOLLYWOOD POSTERS* * & AUTO DRIVERS*
















*BI CYCLES* *& GUBBARE*


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> 3. 1 hour (endless ) speech by all the corrupted Indian officials


Not a mention in all these speeches about the injured workers from the bridge collapse. On top of that, not only does Kalmadi looks corrupt, he sounds it too. i would never trust someone like that 




Mo Rush said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

Loved the helium balloon was awesome!!!!!!!

Loved that the most

Thankyou for the great opening india


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh go away get smart... no one likes you... great pics antriksh sfo



antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife
> 
> *TREE OF KNOWLEDGE*
> 
> ...





antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife





antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife
> 
> *BEST COSTUME*





antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife
> 
> *BATON IN THE STADIUM*
> 
> ...





antriksh_sfo said:


> Courtesy: DayLife
> 
> *DISPLAYING THE CHAOTIC BEAUTY OF THE INDIAN LIFESTYLE*
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> ndtv





ExcitedforCWG said:


> cc:ndtv





ExcitedforCWG said:


> ndtv





ExcitedforCWG said:


> cc:ndtv





ExcitedforCWG said:


> cc:ndtv





ExcitedforCWG said:


> cc:ndtv





ExcitedforCWG said:


> cc:ndtv





ExcitedforCWG said:


> cc:ndtv





ExcitedforCWG said:


> cc:ndtv





ExcitedforCWG said:


> cc:ndtv





ExcitedforCWG said:


> cc:ndtv





jerseyboi said:


> from sky





Vrooms said:


> Images from:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/othersports/article-1317357/Commonwealth-Games-2010-opening-ceremony-Delhi-delivers-delight.html?ITO=1490





ExcitedforCWG said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ why are you posting duplicate pictures, same pictures aldready exist in post 1120


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

Get Smart said:


> ^^ why are you posting duplicate pictures, same pictures aldready exist in post 1120


so why are you reposting pics yourself?

why dont you follow your own rules?

or is you brain made of sand after living in Dubai for that long?


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Get Smart said:


> ^^ why are you posting duplicate pictures, same pictures aldready exist in post 1120



Huh? I just quoted them to say thank you for the effort antrkish made..


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

i did not repost any pictures, and my brain is better than yours lol


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> Huh? I just quoted them to say thank you for the effort antrkish made..


ignore him

he is just jealous his beloved dubai is verging in bankruptcy


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Get Smart - *Get Lost*


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

Get Smart said:


> i did not repost any pictures, and my brain is better than yours lol


and what happened in post 1125?

your mother's **** posted those pics?


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

^^ dont worry about Dubai, they will be rich and prosperous than Indians will ever be  and the irony is that Indian workers in India get worse treated by the Indian government, women and child working for $1 a day hno:hno:


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

Get Smart said:


> ^^ dont worry about Dubai, they will be rich and prosperous than Indians will ever be  and the irony is that Indian workers in India get worse treated by the Indian government, women and child working for $1 a day hno:hno:


rich and prosperous my ass

if defaulting on debts and then refusing to pay up is prosperous i would rather live an honest life.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Get smart needs to get smart:lol:
I fell sorry for you being jealous hno:


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

cc:cnn ibn


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

shreyansh said:


> Get smart needs to get smart:lol:
> I fell sorry for you being jealous hno:


as i said

let him and his dubai live a cheats life by defaulting and then not paying up.

thats what they are good at.


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

OMFG just watched it

OMFG..no words to describe it.

IT WAS THE BEST opening ceremony ever..not only for the CWG but also for any Olympic games. BEST BEST BEST EVER! and will remain so for like centuries.


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

"...and will remain so for like centuries"

:lol:


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

How was the cauldron lit?


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't think there's a cauldron in the CWG...correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Kenni said:


> How was the cauldron lit?


In the CWG, there is no Cauldron.
It is baton relay across all the CW Countries.
The baton has the Queens message embeded.

*Delhi CWG Baton:*
Salient features:
1. Soil ribbons from various parts of India
2. LED Strings depicting the Tri Colour
3. Message in a Gold Leaf - Swarna Patr (Ancient Indian Scriptures written similarly)
These are just a few of the many intricately included Indian features in the Delhi CWG Baton























Courtesy: TechGenie

















*Detailed Engineering of the Delhi CWG Baton*
You must have seen the Common Wealth games baton travelling around the participating countries, to its final destination. Have you ever wondered what technological sophistication goes into to the planning and development of the baton? There are some interesting aspects of technology that are being utilized by the commonwealth committee for the 2010 games that are going to be held in Delhi on 3 October.
Relaying the baton around the world, in the participating commonwealth countries is seen as a goodwill gesture for fostering the spirit of sportsmanship and the ideas of immortality of the human spirit, trust and peace are carried along the baton once it has been flagged of by Queen Elizabeth.

In recent years, the Commonwealth management has come across problems of coordinating the course of the baton. In order to resolve these issues the management has come up with an ingenious plan of incorporating technology to resolve the matter. Some of the technological aspects of the baton can be seen as follows:

■GPS: Through a Global Positioning System (GPS) viewers are able to track the actual positioning of the baton a participating country in real time. This enables the actual assessment of where the baton is. Through this information the Commonwealth management can have better assessment of any disruption on the relay of the baton.
■LED lighting: This is a unique and wonderful way of exemplifying the flag of the country in which the baton is located in. LED is a set of colorful lights that changes color in accordance with the flag of the country the baton is located in.
■Messaging through text: The baton is embedded with a text messaging device which enables messages to be sent to the baton for congratulating the arrival of the baton in a participating country.
These are just some of the technological marvels of baton that are going to be used in the XIX Commonwealth Games 2010.


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

Opening ceremony


adam_india said:


> From DD national (with DD commentary, if someone can find videos with less interruptive commentary please post them)


----------



## XNeo (Jul 4, 2006)

i like Delhi 2010 :cheers:


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It's a chaotic opening ceremony. It went like
> 
> 2. 1.5 hour entry of athelets


what do you suggest for the next ceremony for the games in Scotland. they be dropped from the helicopters using parachutes?


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)

i dont like it..it dosnt show modern @future element at all.is like china oc...just culture,tradition and slum..


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

sidney_jec said:


> what do you suggest for the next ceremony for the games in Scotland. they be dropped from the helicopters using parachutes?


That would be interesting!!:lol: During the Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony, each country only sent out one representative from every country to carry the flag.:cheers: But i think India did great no complaints!!:cheers:


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

guy4versa4 said:


> i dont like it..it dosnt show modern @future element at all.is like china oc...just culture,tradition and slum..


you are definitely entitled to express your opinion. but God save you from KUSA. 

PS: for more info on KUSA search awesome in google.




Vrooms said:


> That would be interesting!!:lol: During the Youth Olympic Games Opening Ceremony, each country only sent out one representative from every country to carry the flag.:cheers: But i think India did great no complaints!!:cheers:


it really did :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

sidney_jec said:


> you are definitely entitled to express your opinion. but God save you from KUSA.
> 
> PS: for more info on KUSA search awesome in google.
> 
> ...


it really did what??


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

:doh:



Vrooms said:


> But i think India did great no complaints!!:cheers:





sidney_jec said:


> it really did :cheers:


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

oh ok i see!!! haha......................


----------



## arepull87 (Aug 24, 2009)

wow really great opening...i really like it...imo the best CWG opening ceremony....


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

fun great opening but where are the people at the sports events? hockey, netball etc. all empty.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ its Monday....Office time....Delhites work very hard....by evening stadiums will start to buzz with people don't worry..


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

^^can I get tickets at the venue?


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Yup you can...

also you find get them at Fast Trax...Central Bank..etc etc


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

So far so good. The swimming has proven to be interesting with Nick D'Arcy failing to so much as qualify for the 200 fly.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


> Yup you can...
> 
> also you find get them at Fast Trax...Central Bank..etc etc


are you sure that we can buy tickets at the venues since it is not written on CWG website....


----------



## ausguy (Jul 22, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> fun great opening but where are the people at the sports events? hockey, netball etc. all empty.


Your point scoring posts are getting boring.

This is not a one game one city situation. People have choices to see different events at different times, do I have to give examples of how some of the previous events were filled up by school kids.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Good. At least previous events filled those empty seats instead of having athletes starring at empty seats the whole duration of competition.


----------



## ausguy (Jul 22, 2009)

MILIUX said:


> Good. At least previous events filled those empty seats instead of having athletes starring at empty seats the whole duration of competition.


Perhapes Indian parents want their kids to study science rather than watching netball and boxing.
But I got your point.
I was responding to Rush's ' point scoring posts.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Gold to Australia, Silver to Wales, and Bronze to England (Womans 200m Free)


----------



## swifty78 (Nov 10, 2002)

Whatever happeed to Matthew Lowrey? He said he was supposed to be there watching and rubbing elbows with any members of the Comm Games Association lol


----------



## ausguy (Jul 22, 2009)

Australia dominates the swimming day 1.

The medal presentation was bit dramatic and a bit pompous. Very Indianish.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*INTERVIEW-Games-Delhi woes exhaust Team Canada head*
2 October 2010

NEW DELHI, Oct 2 (Reuters) - The fortnight of intense labour to ensure the Commonwealth Games would take place has left Canada's chef de mission feeling like she has completed the event already.

Martha Deacon told Reuters on Saturday that the number of calls to organisers over the past 10 days and reassurances to worried parents of Canada's athletes had left her feeling drained.

"Yes," Deacon said when asked if she felt liked she had completed the event already.

"You get that comment as people get tired and they'll say 'I feel like the games are over'"

The opening ceremony for the 12-day Games, which features 71 mostly former British colonies, will be on Sunday and organisers hope it will bring an end to all the talk of a crisis surrounding the event.

After the collapse of a bridge near the main stadium, an outbreak of the dengue fever and question marks about the cleanliness of the athletes accommodation, there were serious concerns that the Games in India would have to be moved or cancelled.

These fears have led to a number of athletes withdrawing but Deacon said she was proud that no Canadian athlete had quit over safety or security issues, which she said was down to excellent communication with all of Canada's 260-strong athletes.

"I am very pleased by it (no withdrawals)," she said.

"When things were a challenge in the village I was on the phone to Delhi by the hour. (We) met with every sport every day and met via a teleconference so I think it was the communication.

"The communication and the updates kept (up the morale of) the athletes, (who) were incredible. (It allowed) the athletes to train and (stay) at their peak and trust that things were being looked after."

Deacon said that after all the turbulent events of the past few weeks, she was simply looking forward to the magical opening day of competition.

"The focus does become more and more on sport and that is truly what we are here for.

"All of the speculation, all of the talk, all of the wonderment, all of the predictions ... it become the athletes just coming in and doing their thing and that is wonderful."


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Delhi Mini-Guide: What to See, Eat and Buy Around Commonwealth Games Stadiums*
4 October 2010
The Wall Street Journal

MAJOR DHYAN CHAND STADIUM

India Gate Hexagon, between Purana Qila Road and Shershah Road

Major Dhyan Chand Stadium, located in the heart of British-era central Delhi, will host the hockey competitions for men's and women's hockey.

1. SEE: India Gate

You can't miss this monument at the center of this gigantic traffic circle as you head the stadium, but if you have time, try and get a closer look. It was designed by Sir Edwin Lutyens—this part of the city is familiarly known as Lutyens Delhi after him, and built to honor Indians who died fighting for the British empire. From the arch, you get a view all along Raj Path (King's Way) to the sandstone North and South Block government headquarters that flank Rashtrapati Bhavan, the prime minister's residence, on Raisina Hill. Until a few months ago youngsters used to flock here in the evening, when the arch is lit up, to stroll around and sample the wares of the scores of ice cream carts. But the ice cream vendors have had to leave as part of new security precautions in recent months.

2. EAT: Imperial Hotel

Delhi's most distinctive luxury hotel takes pride in—and derives much charm from—its Raj-era heritage. Double rooms can easily exceed $500 a night in the high season (November-March); deals are available at other times. The Spice Route restaurant (Southeast Asian food, open for lunch and dinner) is one of the Delhi's most beautiful and most pricey eateries. The hotel's wine list, available in its many restaurants and bars, is excellent and extensive. A good place for a blowout and an oasis in the city center, even if only for English-style afternoon tea. Janpath, just south of Tolstoy Marg. Spice Route is open for lunch from 12:30 p.m. to 2:45 p.m. and for dinner from 7 p.m. to 11:45 p.m. Phone: +91 11 2334 1234 +91 11 2334 1234 / 4150 1234 4150 1234 .

3. BUY: Central Cottage Industries Emporium

A government-run department store chock full of Indian handicrafts, artwork, rugs, pottery, clothes, jewelry, and much more. The prices are fixed at about 25% more than you'd pay after a successful haggle elsewhere. But the ease of purchase (you select an item, get a slip from the attendant, pay on the ground floor and pick up everything at the exit), the quality and the range under one roof make it ideal for gifts to take home. Ignore the touts on the street outside who will try to persuade you the store is closed -- they're just trying to hustle you into their shop. If you have time, check out the Khadi store on the opposite side of the road, another government-run outfit that offers a line of clothing in the rough spun cotton fabric associated with India's freedom struggle. State Trade Corporation Building, corner of Janpath and Tolstoy Marg. Open 10 a.m. to 8 p.m. Monday to Sunday (closing time has been extended by an hour for the Games) . Phone: +91 11 2332 6790 +91 11 2332 6790 ; 2332 1546 2332 1546 .

JAWAHARLAL NEHRU STADIUM

Off Bhisham Pitamah Road

This is one of the main venues for the Games, where the opening and closing ceremonies will take place. It's near several bustling neighborhood markets, where most restaurants and shops tend to clustered, as well as a lovely park.

1. SEE: Lodhi Gardens

This pleasant park in central Delhi is a lovely place for a walk or run. In addition to a rose garden, lake and jogging track, the park has several medieval tombs worth exploring. Walking around the park you will likely see families out picnicking, dragonflies, chipmunks, birds of prey—and, in quiet corners, courting couples. Open 5 a.m. to 8 p.m. April-September, and 6 a.m. to 8 p.m. October-March.

2. EAT: Colonel's Kababz

Colonel's is not fancy. But it is a guarantee of basic, popular, delicious north Indian food. The murg (chicken) reshmi kebab, dal tarka and naan bread make a good lunch for two for about $12 total. The dining room is tucked away up a flight of dingy stairs, but it's cozy once you're in. Many visitors just drive up, honk, and get served in the car or order kebabs to take away. No alcohol. 29 Defence Colony Market. Open from 11a.m. to 12 a.m. +91 11 2433 3124/8137/0136.

3. SHOP: Soma

This small shop is part of a chain that, like more expensive rival Anokhi, specializes in fine blockprinted cotton from Rajasthan. Clothing is downstairs -- but it's better for women than men. They've got home furnishings, including fluffy brightly printed quilts, upstairs. 46 - 47 Meher Chand Market, Lodi Colony. Open from 10 a.m to 8 p.m. + 91 – 11-2462 7046/45.

SHYAMA PRASAD MUKHERJEE SWIMMING COMPLEX AND TALKATORA INDOOR STADIUM

Mother Teresa (formerly Willingdon) Crescent

The two sports complexes are located next to each other and abut Delhi's Ridge, a swathe of forest in the middle of the city, but are also near Connaught Place. The boxing events take place at Talkatora stadium.

1. SEE: Gurudwara Bangla Sahib

With its golden dome, this 18th century shrine is one of the most prominent Sikh temples in Delhi and offers a moment of astonishingly tranquility, given its location, in its large inner courtyard, which features a large rectangular pool. A series of arching marble pillars, each studded with a lion's head, creates a shaded arcade in the courtyard, complete with ceiling fans, around the pool. Baba Kharak Singh Marg, at the intersection with Ashoka Road.

2. EAT: Sakura

For a bit of a retreat from the hustle and bustle of Connaught Place (and Delhi in general) step inside the Metropolitan Hotel, around the corner from the Gurudwara for lunch or dinner at Sakura, one of the city's few Japanese restaurants. Like most hotel restaurants, it's not cheap. But it's where many of the city's Japanese go for some authentic fare and it serves Japanese beer if you tire of Kingfisher. Reservations recommended. The Metropolitan Hotel, Bangla Sahib Road, New Delhi 110 001. Lunch 12 p.m. to 2:30 p.m., Dinner 6 p.m. to 11 p.m. Phone: +91 11 4250 0200 +91 11 4250 0200 .

3. BUY: State Emporia Complex

This radial road is lined with shops that carry wares from India's different states—visiting them is like taking a mini tour of the country's handicrafts. They're especially good for textiles, decorative items and bamboo woven goods. One of the most popular is the Poompuhar, the Tamil Nadu pavilion. The other nice thing – prices are fixed and very reasonable. Store hours vary but they're government-run and so tend to open late and shut on the earlier side. Baba Kharak Singh Marg, south of Connaught Circus.

R.K. KHANNA TENNIS STADIUM

Africa Avenue, Opposite Sector-2, R.K. Puram

First built in 1996, the 5,000-capacity tennis stadium was renovated for about $13 million for the Commonwealth Games.

1. SEE: Hauz Khas Village Ruins and Reservoir

A popular place to stroll, next to the Hauz Khas village boutique district, this pleasant park is home to tombs and a reservoir that date back to the 14th century as well as a rose garden. There are precious few places in Delhi to walk in the open air; this is one of the nicest. Hauz Khas Village.

2: EAT: Naivedyam

People rave about this little South Indian restaurant. Try the south thali–a range of small dishes served with rice or puris (fritters) on a large plate. And drink a fresh lime soda, an all-India staple of fresh lime juice, soda water and either sugar syrup, salt, or both (ask for "mixed"). The lemon rice is also exceptional here. The restaurant has a classier and more interesting air than its reasonable prices might suggest. No. 1, Hauz Khas Village. Open daily 9 a.m. to 11 p.m. Phone: +91 11 26236364 +91 11 26236364 .

3: BUY: Hauz Khas Village boutiques

This urban village is home to antique furniture shops, art galleries, sellers of Indian kitsch, like old Bollywood posters, and a kids clothing store full of gorgeous but exorbitant wee outfits. This urban village is home to antique furniture shops, art galleries, sellers of Indian kitsch, like old Bollywood posters, and a kids clothing store full of gorgeous but exorbitant wee outfits. The place is very popular with foreigners and prices are set accordingly, except perhaps for Dastkar, which sources products from small artisanal groups.

SIRI FORT SPORTS COMPLEX

Siri Fort Road, New Delhi

This sports complex, where the badminton and squash competitions will take place, was built the last time India hosted a major international sporting event—the 1982 Asian Games.

1. SEE: Nature Morte

This modern art gallery, transplanted from New York to New Delhi, bills itself as "championing conceptual, photographic, and installation genres within a commercial market that remains fixated on painting." It's prominent in the Indian art scene and, since Indian art is so hot these days, you may find the next star lurking in its exhibition space. A-1 Neeti Bagh, New Delhi 110049. Open 10 p.m.to 6 p.m., closed Sundays and national holidays. Phone: +91 11 41740215 +91 11 41740215 ;

2. EAT: Chopsticks

This restaurant has been around since the Asiad Games too, and it's an old-school Indian Chinese restaurant that was probably the first "fine dining" experience for Delhi residents growing up in the 1980s. The village restaurant complex also has an Indian restaurant, Angeethi, and a bar and lounge called Tonic. Asiad Games Village Complex, enter from Khel Gaon Marg. Lunch: 12:30 p.m. to 3.30 p.m., Dinner, 7.30 p.m. to 11.30 p.m. Phone: +91 11 26492348 +91 11 26492348 , extension 31.

3. BUY: Shahpur Jat Village

A lot of designers have their workshops here and increasingly, have opened shops as well. For coffee-table and other illustrated books, as well as author readings on the weekends, Check out Bookwise. 125A Shahpur Jat. Open 10 a.m. to 7 p.m. Closed Sunday. Phone: +91 11 2649 9569 +91 11 2649 9569 .


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

sidney_jec said:


> what do you suggest for the next ceremony for the games in Scotland. they be dropped from the helicopters using parachutes?


Given the opening ceremony is at Parkhead in 2014, that may be the only way we can garuntee the athletes will make it into the stadium safely 


And congratulations to Scotlands ladies hockey team - forcing India to come from behind for a draw in their opening game  (I don't really know much about the sport TBH, but the BBC tells me that is a good result! )

I would be slightly worried about the empty seat though - watching the netball atm, and it does actually look like there is no-one there!


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

According to the volunteers in delhi the women's hockey was not full because of the heat etc and it was in the morning. I doubt anyone has interest in netball but they said that weightlifting, swimming and tennis were nearly full.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Nobody has heard of Netball in India :lol:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

An awful lot of empty seats in nearly every venue I've seen so far though - gymnastics, swimming, tennis this morning all looked pretty empty. Lawn bowls the only exception so far which I caught some of before I got out of bed.

Lovely venues, shame about the empty seats.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Weightlifing arena was near capacity along with tennis arena for India match.....

Hockey will get audience soon......

Swimming too had decent enough crowd....aren't you guys seeing that...or just want to do it for sake of it....

ehhhrrr


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> Nobody has heard of Netball in India :lol:


Well, the Hockey (with India involved) wasn't much better - and the Gymnastics looked empty aswell. Not seen anything from the Swimming, Weightlifting or Tennis yet, so can't comment on them.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Master of Disguise said:


> Weightlifing arena was near capacity along with tennis arena for India match.....
> 
> Hockey will get audience soon......
> 
> ...


Can only say what I've seen so far.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

RobH said:


> Can only say what I've seen so far.


i don't know what are you talking about i was there today in evening(swimming)

and there were three range of tickets Rs 100, Rs 500, Rs 1000 and i was able to get only Rs 1000 as all others were sold out and according to me 95% was full

the reserved seats had some empty areas because there were not enough members of athletes to fill them

btw lawn bowl was sold out before 1 hr because the ticket was of Rs 50 :lol:


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

*Games will boost foreign direct investment in India*



> *Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma on Monday said the 12-day Commonwealth Games will have a positive impact on the Indian economy and help attract more foreign direct investment *(FDI) into the country. "T*he Commonwealth Games will boost the FDI in the country. It will have a multiplier*
> 
> 
> effect on Indian economy. *It will help India further attract foreign direct investment," said Sharma, inaugurating Commonwealth Business Forum, organised by Commonwealth Business Club India (CBCI).
> ...



What a fitting reply to those who wondered if we really should be hosting the games! :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

SSCaddict said:


> i don't know what are you talking about i was there today in evening(swimming)
> 
> and there were three range of tickets Rs 100, Rs 500, Rs 1000 and i was able to get only Rs 1000 as all others were sold out and according to me 95% was full


Perhaps I was watching an earlier session. Good to hear the evening sessions are filling up.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

RobH said:


> Perhaps I was watching an earlier session. Good to hear the evening sessions are filling up.


yeah!! and i think games fever has just started catching people as they were thinking one day before opening ceremony that games will not be held :nuts:
thanks to our media


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Where are the people? Thankfully other sessions are filling up.


----------



## Illusionist (Jun 17, 2007)

Great going delhi. 
Keep it up


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

John Beattie's (a former Scotland and British Lions rugby player, father of Jonnie Beattie - a current Scotland rugby player - and Jennifer Beattie - a current Scotland footballer. Covering the games for BBC Scotland) take on the action so far.



> *Delhi's great, but where are all the spectators?*
> 
> The lack of fans turning up to watch events at the Games is not good. Frankly, countries like China force their populations to go, the Aussies would buy a ticket for two flies racing, and the Brits can spot value for money. Please, India, fill the stands.
> 
> ...



My only other complaint would be the BBC's coverage of the games - which TBH has been abysmal! Took me 4 hours to find out who had won Scotlands first medal - despite it being repeated time and again who had won medals for Wales and England (a whole 3 between them!). If Delhi could fix this bias, the games would go down as the best ever in my opinion!


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

^^

The latest news posted in the indian section has showed that tickets sales have started increasing massively. Some people also posted these map kind of things showing the amount of seats filled. Have a look there... the numbers in my opinion are going increase.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> ^^
> 
> The latest news posted in the indian section has showed that tickets sales have started increasing massively. Some people also posted these map kind of things showing the amount of seats filled. Have a look there... the numbers in my opinion are going increase.


*Do you expect people to throng at the Events like Netball, who cares about this if not for Oz, NZ?*

You know what, Netball should have been held in the Pragati Maidan Indoor Hall 7 with 3000 Capacity, beacuse it is worth such treatment given the following.
The Thyagaraj Stadium should have been used for Boxing with Practice Hall Bleachers included with a capacity of > 5000 rather than than Looser Netball which just has 3 Nations following out of the 71.
So, don't need to worry if events like Netball, Lawn Balls, Rugby(To some extent due to low following in Asia/Pan-America) get minimal attendence.

*Why don't they price the Tickets of Netball to Rs. 50, like Lawn Balls, may be guys will turn up to watch some chicks running fast, to suddenly come to a halt and throw the ball like dusting the walls?:lol::lol:*


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

antriksh_sfo said:


> *Do you expect people to throng at the Events like Netball, who cares about this if not for Oz, NZ?*
> 
> You know what, Netball should have been held in the Pragati Maidan Indoor Hall 7 with 3000 Capacity, beacuse it is worth such treatment given the following.
> The Thyagaraj Stadium should have been used for Boxing with Practice Hall Bleachers included with a capacity of > 5000 rather than than Looser Netball which just has 3 Nations following out of the 71.
> ...


Brain. Missing?


----------



## yashchauhan (Jun 19, 2009)

Huge attendance in line for boxing today.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

yashchauhan said:


> Huge attendance in line for boxing today.


70% of swimming events are sold out!!

click

see evening sessions and synchronized swimming :nuts:

btw i have a feeling that all evening events are filling up there is a concern with morning events
also on saturday and sunday i promise you will see all stadiums full :cheers:


----------



## MysteryMike (Sep 16, 2010)

antriksh_sfo said:


> *Why don't they price the Tickets of Netball to Rs. 50, like Lawn Balls, may be guys will turn up to watch some chicks running fast, to suddenly come to a halt and throw the ball like dusting the walls?:lol::lol:*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

antriksh_sfo said:


> *Do you expect people to throng at the Events like Netball, who cares about this if not for Oz, NZ?*
> 
> You know what, Netball should have been held in the Pragati Maidan Indoor Hall 7 with 3000 Capacity, beacuse it is worth such treatment given the following.
> The Thyagaraj Stadium should have been used for Boxing with Practice Hall Bleachers included with a capacity of > 5000 rather than than Looser Netball which just has 3 Nations following out of the 71.
> ...


3,000 would still be too big.:lol::lol:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Where are all the Australians cheering for the home team?


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> Where are all the Australians cheering for the home team?


at home :lol:


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah...well done maratha...even australian supporters are not there...to support their team....


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


> Yeah...well done maratha...even australian supporters are not there...to support their team....


well I was gunna drop in after work, but this thing called the Indian Ocean got in the way :lol:

to be serious though, its only the comm games. as I've said before, I couldn't be stuffed going to the comm games when it was in Melbourne, so there is no chance of me traveling for it. reckon many here have the same view as me


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...otprints-Added-For-TV/Article/200808215075291

Well...humnn...China for you...


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Master of Disguise said:


> http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...otprints-Added-For-TV/Article/200808215075291
> 
> Well...humnn...China for you...


Out of arguments?

FYI, the firework on TV was indeed a CGI because filming the firework that close with a helicopter would have been dangerous and irresponsible. But the firework with the footprints did take place as thousands of people outside the stadium have witnessed it and there are plenty of film recordings from tourists who were at Tian'anmen or near the Olympic stadium at that time.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah ha...nice excuse...Anyways..nothing against China..its just the media...In India they are free to show anything and everything...and as we all know....how journalist were imprisoned for showing negative image of China such as Child Labor, Violation of Human rights , throwing out of poor...etc etc....

India should do the same...atleast that will show us good in western world...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Master of Disguise said:


> Yeah...well done maratha...even australian supporters are not there...to support their team....


They probably got scared away by the fake Channel 7 bomb story or the fear of stadiums collapsing :lol:


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Master of Disguise said:


> Ah ha...nice excuse...


What excuse? There is youtube with all the footages from all kinds of tourists filming the footprints on that night. 

Why do you even have to mention Beijing in this thread? Feeling insecure?


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

YelloPerilo said:


> What excuse? There is youtube with all the footages from all kinds of tourists filming the footprints on that night.
> 
> Why do you even have to mention Beijing in this thread? *Feeling insecure*?


Not really as CWG India Opening ceremony was stunning....and this post was just to bring 2 opening in a bracket...

Atleast we showed the real thing to media ...and did not apply makeup on it...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Will you please stop this futile comparison with Beijing 08? It's an Olympics ceremony and a completely different level of expenditure and preparation.

As far as CWG standards go, this was probably the best effort till date.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Master of Disguise said:


> Not really as CWG India Opening ceremony was stunning....and this post was just to bring 2 opening in a bracket...
> 
> Atleast we showed the real thing to media ...and did not apply makeup on it...


I'm sure Indian pilots would find it fun to film from a helicopter while huge fireworks are shooting in their direction.

On the other hand it just shows the resourcefulness of Chinese CGI. The same Chinese company will do the CGI for the 2012 London Games, too.


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Master of Disguise said:


> Not really as CWG India Opening ceremony was stunning....and this post was just to bring 2 opening in a bracket...
> 
> Atleast we showed the real thing to media ...and did not apply makeup on it...


and don't forget the need to switch the little girl who "sang" the solo - why have an angel sing when she has crooked teeth, when you can have a perfect face mime


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

T74 said:


> and don't forget the need to switch the little girl who "sang" the solo - why have an angel sing when she has crooked teeth, when you can have a perfect face mime


But both girls' names were in the spectator's guide and it was a Chinese radio station who asked the director of the show who that other girl was whose name is printed on the programme but was not visible.

By the end of the day it's a show and what a show it was!


----------



## carlspannoosh (Apr 12, 2004)

What a silly petty discussion. The opening ceremony in Delhi was impressive (if anything a bit too impressive for a Commonwealth games imo). The Olympic opening ceremony in Beijing was also very impressive. End of debate. :nuts:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Once again, the obsession with making comparisons to Beijing, Melbourne, Manchester, KL etc.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Mo Rush said:


> Once again, the obsession with making comparisons to Beijing, Melbourne, Manchester, KL etc.


I have yet to see one Chinese forumer coming in here and starting to compare Delhi with Beijing. But I have seen comparisons coming from Indian forumers since the CWG thread in the Indian sub-forum started. :nuts:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Marathaman said:


> Will you please stop this futile comparison with Beijing 08? It's an Olympics ceremony and a completely different level of expenditure and preparation.
> 
> As far as CWG standards go, this was probably the best effort till date.


^^ This. 

It was a good ceremony, but not Olympic standard and certainly not Beijing 08 standard, but nobody expected it to be. For the CWG it was more than good enough; very enjoyable, great fun (long speeches aside).


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

@YP: You must have not been paying attention. I've seen more than one. Your countrymen-by-proxy are by far the most nationalistic bunch on SSC so let's not go there, k?


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

YelloPerilo said:


> I have yet to see one Chinese forumer coming in here and starting to compare Delhi with Beijing. But I have seen comparisons coming from Indian forumers since the CWG thread in the Indian sub-forum started. :nuts:


Oh one negative out and you are rattled....MoRush...you keep out of this....you love to troll in Indian forums....

Do you both need me to pull up few posts by Chinese forumer and MoRush to prove that no chinese has ever compared Beijing ..Delhi bla blah mee mow...???


MoRush are you sure you never did that...!!!

Yelloperilo...ehhhh you have a short memory...


----------



## roninja1999 (Apr 8, 2006)

question - where are the crowds at the events? this is getting a bit embarrasing for the organisations. You invest multi-millions on facilities yet nobody shows up....


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Marathaman said:


> @YP: You must have not been paying attention. I've seen more than one. Your countrymen-by-proxy are by far the most nationalistic bunch on SSC so let's not go there, k?


My countrymen-by-proxy? You mean that guy German Standard?

Well, as far as can remember it's always the Indian (and non-Indian) who start doing the comparison and some Chinese forumers start to flame back.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

YelloPerilo said:


> My countrymen-by-proxy? You mean that guy German Standard?
> 
> Well, as far as can remember it's always the Indian (and non-Indian) who start doing the comparison and some Chinese forumers start to flame back.


You remember wrong. Let's just leave it at that, I don't want to start digging up old posts in this thread and the half-a-dozen other threads in SSC.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Master of Disguise said:


> Oh one negative out and you are rattled....MoRush...you keep out of this....you love to troll in Indian forums....
> 
> Do you both need me to pull up few posts by Chinese forumer and MoRush to prove that no chinese has ever compared Beijing ..Delhi bla blah mee mow...???
> 
> ...


Oh come on, you have been banned for being a troll!


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

YelloPerilo said:


> Oh come on, you have been banned for being a troll!


When....ohhhhh.....ohh no save me.....chinese attack hahahha...You are definitely rattled ...ohhh


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

Please stop comparing Delhi with Beijing. That were Olympics and these are CWG. We don't need to make it as big as Beijing did. Both ceremonies were fantastic. Please end the debate now.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Master of Disguise said:


> When....ohhhhh.....ohh no save me.....chinese attack hahahha...You are definitely rattled ...ohhh


Whatever, you bringing up Beijing out of nowhere was at best an embarrassment to you.


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

enough of this now!


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

anybody have the medal tally?


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> Right people complaining about the track and grass.The plan was to relay them later as they would get damaged during the opening ceremony. That's what they're doing. The media is just sensationalising. It's funny because the same bbc pointed that out in the opening ceremony but now they print articles about the track. Retarded.


Jonathan Edwards isn't some hack. He knows what he is seeing isn't normal even if it was prewarned.


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

Commonwealth Games 2010: Venue 'ready' for athletics



> Officials say repairs have ensured the Commonwealth Games stadium in Delhi will be ready for the start of the athletics events on Wednesday.
> Work went on overnight to resurface the damaged track, while grass was laid on bare parts of the in-field.
> Games Federation president Mike Fennell told reporters: "Repair work has been completed at the athletics stadium.
> "It was all done, checked this morning by the technical delegate and he has informed us that all systems are go."


source: bbc


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

I would say there is a deliberate attempt by sections of the media to run the games down. It almost seems they would be happy if there was some problem, but as has been proved till now all concerns were addressed and there is a tendency by certain media outlets keep repeating old issues even though they have been solved before they had any actual effect on the athletes/games. They have already branded the games as a failure and have been propagating it for so long, that even though most issues were solved and what is important is that the athletes did not face major difficulties, every minor issue is being blown out of proportion with selective coverage being done. It's so funny because many of these articles start as if there is still a problem and end with the line that it has been solved, or the other way round. Making it seem that the article is saying two contradictory things at the same time.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_Looks like what happened in Atlanta is repeating itself in Delhi :_

*Games ticket sales pick-up, transportation 'a mess' *
6 October 2010

NEW DELHI (AFP) – Under-fire Commonwealth Games organisers said Wednesday tickets sales were picking up, but admitted big problems remained with transport.

The troubled Games, which kicked off on Monday, have been played out in front of hardly any fans, but Games supremo Suresh Kalmadi insisted it was getting better.

"As far as ticketing is concerned, the boxing and wrestling venues were packed yesterday," he claimed, although journalists at the stadiums said this was an exaggeration.

"The ticket sales picked up yesterday with over 50,000 tickets sold and now with India winning gold medals, the interest level is going up.

"There have been very good sales in hockey, tennis, swimming and athletics."

Despite Kalmadi's comments, India's top tennis star Sania Mirza took to the court on Wednesday in front of a mostly empty arena while their first gold of the Games in shooting on Tuesday was witnessed by only a handful of fans.

Pushed on when stadiums would start to fill up, he replied: "Interest will keep coming every day. When we reach the final and semi-final stage people will start coming. It will imporve every day."

The empty stadiums are not the only problem with reports that some athletes and officials are fed up with the transportation system.

Indian media called it "a mess" with 500 drivers of Games' cars leaving.

Many had been hired from outside Delhi and had no idea where to go.

Commonwealth Games Federation president Mike Fennell said it was a concern and was being fixed.

"Some of the transport system problems have not been resolved and we have been promised more drivers -- drivers who understand Delhi, drivers from Delhi who will be put into the system," he said.

"We expect further improvements will be made on this as this has been a big complaint -- the transportation system and the fact that the drivers being used were not familiar with Delhi.

"People were spending a lot of time in cars and the athletes were complaining about getting to their competition venues.

"It has been difficult and organisers are working to improve that."

The Games have been dogged by problems and were on the brink of collapse last week when some nations threatened to pull out amid worries about security, a bridge falling down, and the standard of accommodation and venues.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

adam_india said:


> I would say there is a deliberate attempt by sections of the media to run the games down. It almost seems they would be happy if there was some problem, but as has been proved till now all concerns were addressed and there is a tendency by certain media outlets keep repeating old issues even though they have been solved before they had any actual effect on the athletes/games. They have already branded the games as a failure and have been propagating it for so long, that even though most issues were solved and what is important is that the athletes did not face major difficulties, every minor issue is being blown out of proportion with selective coverage being done. It's so funny because many of these articles start as if there is still a problem and end with the line that it has been solved, or the other way round. Making it seem that the article is saying two contradictory things at the same time.


I think after India wins a few medals, then the sentiment will change completely for the better.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> which propaganda? you mean the negative publicity?


yes they should be arrested. its all the media's fault.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ yup just like china did in beijing olympics...arrest them...


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Master of Disguise said:


> ^^ yup just like china did in beijing olympics...arrest them...


Pathetic attempt to evade the real problems. :lol:

BTW how many Chinese and foreign journalists were arrested in China during the Olympic Games? Any sources?


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> yes they should be arrested. its all the media's fault.


If you have nothing substantial to contribute then you might as well stop trolling. This "sarcasm" of yours is getting boring.


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

RobH said:


> Jonathan Edwards isn't some hack. He knows what he is seeing isn't normal even if it was prewarned.


Well if I go by his comments then it doesn't seem like it. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> If you have nothing substantial to contribute then you might as well stop trolling. This "sarcasm" of yours is getting boring.


Clearly its not boring to you if everything still gets blamed on the media.

What would an Olympic medallist, Edwards, know about athletics?


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

Mo Rush said:


> Clearly its not boring to you if everything still gets blamed on the media.
> 
> What would an Olympic medallist, Edwards, know about athletics?


Switch on the TV and watch...athletics has already started in the J. N. stadium with Edwards giving the track a thumbs up and saying the track is perfectly fine! As I say, media should not jump to conclusions before an event...all the concerns expressed have been addressed before the events and yet it still keeps repeating the problems which have been solved a long ago....if there are any problems that the OC has failed to solve then let them talk about it...but all the supposed predicted disasters of the media have been proven wrong till now...the athletes haven't really faced any major problem till now....you will have to accept that...any challenge which has come along has been overcome without affecting the athletes or the competition....These games havent been a disaster but the media still can't let go of that, now that it has sold that as a story for many days before the competition. Most athletes have been saying that the venues are really great and there werent really any major problems at the village when they arrived to their rooms and even after that any minor problem was quickly attended to. Some even compared the facilities to be even better than previous CWG although the finishing in some village buildings is not excellent reducing the aesthetic quality. But other than these minor things they are more than satisfied. I think the opinions of athletes counts more than journalists!


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> Clearly its not boring to you if everything still gets blamed on the media.
> 
> What would an Olympic medallist, Edwards, know about athletics?


So you've chosen to troll. Good luck. You're going to fail at it though.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Mo can you stop boring us all....Track is allright and looking perfect...with no issues whatsoever...Seriously Mo you need to grow up.....


I give shit to what media say...I believe my eyes...and I see track *ready on TIME* and *working WELL*...

therefore I don't need to read your comments...


When will you ever post something good and positive.....

You are fast loosing your credentials...


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> So you've chosen to troll. Good luck. You're going to fail at it though.


Ah. Blind nationalism 101.

We've seen it here many times before. I suspect its not the last time.

As I've said before I am not about to praise shoddy organization thats come together in bits and pieces as if its some bonus of hosting great Games.

Are we meant to celebrate that the rooms are no longer filthy? Cleans rooms are a basic requirement, not positive news. A decent looking track just in time before athletics, is a basic requirements, not a remarkable achievement.

I suppose its easier to do a Kalmadia and just be in denial about everything and and hey, so much easier if you can poke fun at the Excellent organization of Beijing 2008.

I actually think these Games have been ok for the athletes thus far, apart from many organizational glitches, and that with improved attendances could improve even further but a huge gap remains between these Games thus far and what Manchester and Melbourne produced, and I highly doubt that gap can be closed.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Medal Tally thus far


```
Rank	 Nation	        Gold	Silver	Bronze	Total
1	 Australia	18	14	9	41
2	 India	        10	8	5	23
3	 England	5	11	7	23
4	 Malaysia	3	2	3	8
4	 South Africa	3	2	3	8
```


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

What's wrong with the track now?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

As for the track, those were real images yesterday while the field was being installed and the track was being fixed, and work continued today minutes before things got underway.

Its not the end of the world but its certainly not "a bonus" that the track was actually ready. 





> Getty Images 1 hour ago
> 
> A worker prepares the track of the Jawaharlal Nehru stadium a few minutes before the start of the Track and Field competition as the Track and infield were damaged during the spectacular opening ceremony of the XIX Commonwealth games. The blue-riband athletics program was given the go-head at the Commonwealth Games Wednesday after frantic last-minute repairs to fix the damaged track during Sunday's spectacular opening ceremony.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

So the track is fine now, right? It's been cleared by the technical inspectors? The competition began on time? 

Yes, I suspect. So stop trolling.

There was damage expected to both the field and the track and they had anticipated it and planned to rectify it in advance, so this really is a media-created frenzy unlike some of the other problems with the games village for example.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

goodnight Mo...its late ..you should go to sleep now instead of boring us and TROLLING


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks SIR..!!!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

What was that about China?


----------



## roninja1999 (Apr 8, 2006)

and still no crowd, Indian's are apathetic, look at the recent test in Mohali it was played to an empty stadium for the first four days. Its a sad slight on India that this happen. Something is wrong and needs to change. I urge any Indian's on here in the vicinity of Dehli to turn up and support your City, your Country needs you. Likewise Test cricket is the pinnacle not attending Test matches in favour of meaningless IPL and ODI's just points to the fickle nature of the current India public that needs instant gratification all of the time.


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Well,
This is commom with any Stadium after the OC.
The main turf is being relaid as per plan. 
Special Turf from UP worth USD 1.8 Million (Rs. 8 Cr) exclusivley earmarked and all authorities CGF/IAAF are aware about it.
May be Joe, the plumber did not know that.
The track which got damaged is hardly 5X4 mtrs and not on the main events (Field/100 mtrs)course for Wednesday.
The 5000 mtrs/400mtrs are scheduled for late in the evening after 19:00 Hrs.

*There are IAAF officials who are officiating would not let events happen if they see things are dangerous. 
So taking an individual fudgy opinion rather than the IAAF is like dissemenating info as per the needs of BBC TRP.
So let the panic creators/envious trolls in this thread go to sleep there are officials to look into it.* :lol:

Note: JLN, Dilli is a Certified Class 1 Track/Stadium (August 2010) alongside Berlin, Athens, Osaka, Daegu, Rome & Crystal Palace and the likes.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

antriksh_sfo said:


> Well,
> This is commom with any Stadium after the OC.
> The main turf is being relaid as per plan.
> Special Turf from UP worth USD 1.8 Million (Rs. 8 Cr) exclusivley earmarked and all authorities CGF/IAAF are aware about it.
> ...


I know I shouldn't but may I ask what your views are with regards to the attendance or lack thereof?


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Attendance is excellent in the events in which India is doing well - boxing, table tennis, badminton etc. 

More pertinent question is - where are all the foreign sports enthusiasts?


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> I give up. I will delete any posts by forumers posting anything remotely negative about these Games.


To be honest it would be just better if you don't moderate at all. I think the other moderator is far more reliable and un biased. You are just pissed off at the fact that you're getting proven wrong. You raised concern about the laying of the grass and we answered that that was the plan as otherwise it would get damaged in the opening ceremony. Antriksh has also pointed out the IAAF officials. For the last few posts you've just tried to create sensationalism. If you're ego is that much hurt then I think it would be better if you don't moderate.


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> Attendance is excellent in the events in which India is doing well - boxing, table tennis, badminton etc.
> 
> More pertinent question is - where are all the foreign sports enthusiasts?


Was watching badminton and the stadium was nearly full with the crowd cheering. BBC reported that the swimming events were also full and crowd cheering so much that they had to stop for a minute for them to settlle down a bit :lol: I also saw a lot foreign spectators from England and Canada earlier at an event... can't remember what it was though.. :lol:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Marathaman said:


> Attendance is excellent in the events in which India is doing well - boxing, table tennis, badminton etc.
> 
> More pertinent question is - where are all the foreign sports enthusiasts?


What about those 40,000 hotel rooms that we "needed"?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> To be honest it would be just better if you don't moderate at all. I think the other moderator is far more reliable and un biased. You are just pissed off at the fact that you're getting proven wrong. You raised concern about the laying of the grass and we answered that that was the plan as otherwise it would get damaged in the opening ceremony. Antriksh has also pointed out the IAAF officials. For the last few posts you've just tried to create sensationalism. If you're ego is that much hurt then I think it would be better if you don't moderate.


The problem is that many of you simply do not understand the concept of an open forum like SSC.

People are free to post negative articles, give their views, post comments from news sources, images, as they please etc.

Moderation is NOT deleting articles and comments which you do not agree with. Which are not "fair" to India. That may be how things work in your country or school or home but thats not how things work here.

Once you and many other blindly nationalistic forumers begin to understand this and perhaps mature some more, then just maybe you will begin to see that what you say about China might actually apply to your views too.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Mo Rush said:


> What about those 40,000 hotel rooms that we "needed"?


There are plenty of hotel rooms but hardly anyone turned up, so looks like they aren't very enthusiastic about CWG either.


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Mo Rush said:


> The problem is that many of you simply do not understand the concept of an open forum like SSC.
> 
> People are free to post negative articles, give their views, post comments from news sources, images, as they please etc.
> 
> ...


Have I asked you to delete any articles? no I haven't. Have I asked you to delete comments? No I haven't. Do I have the right to correct you when you have wrong information: Yes I do. By the way I have pointed out the laying of grass three times to you AND you've still decided to ignore that and wen't on harping about the track by posting the image. Then mod posted the pic of the finished stadium. Now if you have problem with that then I can't help it. 

Coming to branding me a "nationalist" then you should visit the indian forum or ask the members here. Correcting you when you have wrong information is being nationalistic then I am very happy to be branded with that tag. 

Funny thing here is every time you're replying your posting stuff which is totally un related to my comment e.g. bringing china, my personal back ground etc.


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

CELEBRATING ANOTHER GOLD
India's Gagan Narang celebrates after winning the gold medal in the men's 10m air rifle final. (AP Photo)









THAT'S CRAFTY DRIBBLING!
Australian captain Jamie Dwyer controls the ball in their men's field hockey match against Scotland. Australia won 9-0. (AP Photo)









ON YOUR MARK!
England's Francesca Halsall waits for the start of a women's 100m butterfly heat. (AP Photo)









India's Yumnam Renu Bala Chanu performs on her way to setting a new commonwealth games record of 90 kg in women's snatch event. (AP Photo)









Yumnam Renu Bala Chanu displays her gold medal for the 58 kilogram category women's weightlifting. (AP Photo)









England's James Goddard celebrates after swimming to a gold medal in the 200 m backstroke final. (AP Photo)









Australia's Alicia Coutts celebrates after swimming to a gold medal in the 100 m freestyle final. (AP Photo)









Wrestling glory
India's Yumnam Renu Bala Chanu celebrates after winning the gold for the 58 kilogram category women's weightlifting during the Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AP Photo)









Sanjay does it in style
India's Sanjay, in blue, on his way to victory over South Africa's Richard Brian Addinall in their men's 74kg greco-roman wrestling final match during the Commonwealth Games. (AP Photo)









All smiles
Indian shooting pair Anisa Sayyed (right), and Rahi Sarnobat react with their gold medals after winning the women's pairs 25m pistol event during the Commonwealth Games. (AP Photo)









On top of the world
Shooter Gagan Narang hoists his rifle after winning the gold medal in the men's 10m air rifle final during the Commonwealth Games.









Showing his mettle
India's Anil Kumar holds his gold medal to celebrate his victory over the Australia's Hassene Fkiri in the men's 96kg greco-roman wrestling final match during the Commonwealth Games. (AP Photo)


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

roninja1999 said:


> and still no crowd, Indian's are apathetic,


good morning.. please jaag jao(wake up)

in all the stadiums(leaving JLN,netball and gymnastics) average attendance was more than 60-65% on 6 october that is 3 day of CWG 2010
in some events like swimming,shooting the attendance was 100%


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

India tennis player Sania Mirza returns a shot against Britney Teei of Cook Islands during their women's singles group match during the XIX Commonwealth Games at the R.K.Khanna Stadium in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









India's gold medal winner Renu Bala Chanu Yumnam shows her medal in the women's 58 kg weightlifting event during the XIX Commonwealth Games at Jawaharlal Nehru sports complex in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









Rajender Kumar of India celebrates with his national flag after defeating Hussain Azhar of Pakistan in the 55 kg wrestling men's final at the Indira Gandhi sports Complex during the XIX Commonwealth Games 2010 in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









India's Ravi Kumar Katulu reacts after he set a new Commonwealth record by lifting 146 kg during the men's 69 kg weightlifting snatch event during the XIX Commonwealth Games at Jawaharlal Nehru sports complex in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









India's Gagan Narang kisses his rifle scoring a world record in the men's 10m Air Rifle shooting at Dr Karni Singh Shooting Range of the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo









India's Somdev Devvarman returns a shot against Amresh Jayawickreme of Sri Lanka during their men's singles group match of the XIX Commonwealth Games at the R.K.Khanna Stadium in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)










Australian gold medallists Thomas Fraser-Holmes, Nicholas Ffrost, Ryan Napoleon and Kenrick Monk pose with supporters after the medal ceremony for the Men's 4 x 200 freestyle for The Commonwealth Games at the S.P. Mukherjee Aquatics Centre in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









Malaysia's Azizulhasni Awang and Josiah Ng celebrate after finishing first and second during the keirin men's final 1-6 at the Indira Gandhi Sports Complex during the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









Canadian synchronised swimmers Marie-Pier Boudrau-Gagnon and Chloe Isaac compete in the duet technical routine for The Commonwealth Games at the S.P. Mukherjee Aquatics Centre in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









Emily Little of Australia competes on the beam in the Artistic Gymnastics Women's Individual All Round final of the XIX Commonwealth Games at Indira Gandhi stadium in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









Jasjeet Kaur Handa from India fights for the ball with Ashleigh Nelson during their field hockey match at the Major Dhyan Chand National Stadium during the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









Australia's Megan Dunn, New Zealand's Lauren Ellis and Canada's Thara Whitten show their respective gold, silver and bronze medals during the 25 km women's points race awards ceremony at the Indira Gandhi Sports Complex during the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









Taine Paton of South Africa (front) is challenged by Dean Couzins of New Zealand during their field hockey match at the Major Dhyan Chand National Stadium during the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









(From L to R) Uganda's Moses Kipsiro powers ahead of Kenya's Ellud Kipchoge and Kipsegechi Yator during during the Men's 500m Final of the Track and Field competition of the XIX Commonwealth games on October, 6 2010 in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









Waseem Ahmad of Pakistan fights for the ball with Mohamad Sukri Abdul Mutalib of Malaysia during their field hockey match at the Major Dhyan Chand National Stadium during the XIX Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)









Mmoloki Nogeng (blue) of Botswana beats Sahid Lansana (red) of Searalion by point 12-1 in the light 60kg weight category boxing preliminaries at the Talkatora Indoor stadium on the third day of the 19th Commonwealth Games in New Delhi. (AFP Photo)


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

> DELHI, INDIA - OCTOBER 06: A worker stands over the steeplechase pit, still in a state of preparation in advance of competitons at the JN Stadium during day three of the Delhi 2010 Commonwealth Games on on October 6, 2010 in Delhi, India.


Source













> DELHI, INDIA - OCTOBER 06: Workers attempt to empty the steeplechase pit filled with dirt ahead of the commencement of the athletics program at the JN Stadium on day three of the Delhi 2010 Commonwealth Games on October 6, 2010 in Delhi, India.


Source












> An Indian security officer sits among empty seats during the Commonwealth Games at the Indira Gandhi Sports Complex in New Delhi, India, Tuesday, Oct 5, 2010. The empty stadiums that marred the first day of competition at the crisis-hit Commonwealth Games may be filled by children and the underprivileged if attendance doesn't improve


Source












> A worker prepares the track of the Jawaharlal Nehru stadium a few minutes before the start of the Track and Field competition as the track and infield were damaged during the spectacular opening ceremony of the XIX Commonwealth games. The blue-riband athletics program was given the go-head at the Commonwealth Games Wednesday after frantic last-minute repairs to fix the damaged track during Sunday's spectacular opening ceremony.


Source












> Workers put the finishing touch to the track of the Jawaharlal Nehru stadium a few minutes before the start of the Track and Field competition of the XIX Commonwealth games on October, 6 2010 in New Delhi. The blue-riband athletics program was given the go-head at the Commonwealth Games Wednesday after frantic last-minute repairs to fix the damaged track during Sunday's spectacular opening ceremony.


Source












> An Indian supporter holds his national flag, as a security officer stands guard during the Commonwealth Games women's hockey match between India and Australia at the Major Dhyan Chand National Stadium in New Delhi, India, Wednesday, Oct. 6, 2010.


Source


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

SSCaddict said:


> good morning.. please jaag jao(wake up)
> 
> in all the stadiums(leaving JLN,netball and gymnastics) average attendance was more than 60-65% on 6 october that is 3 day of CWG 2010
> in some events like swimming,shooting the attendance was 100%


Relax Dude,
This is again Yellow Journalism.
Just check the pic here, 70% of MCG empty for the Athletics Events.









It is like guys with no job just trolling around in this thread.
The attendance at CWG has always been meagre if held in a grand way like Melbourne/Delhi/KL. 

If you consider Machester, with smaller makeshift Stadia, the crowd would seem full.
Main Stadium: 36,000 So it would seem good crowd even if 15K appeared.
Aquatic Complex: 1,500 No doubt the Journalists/Officials will fill up 1/3rd of the arena.
Gymnastics: G MEX Hall - Temporary 7000 (Comapre with 15,800 IGI Stadium)








Despite, smaller venues palnned by manchester, there had been poor attandance at few events like Squash:









In the case of Dilli, it is all about the faccilites done for Indian athlete training/usage for future events and hence the capcities and sizes are big.

*Again, Stop responding to trolls with such silly topics, no one realy cares check out what the various British had said in the BBC coverage:
1. British athletes in JLN, despite the BBC reporters grilling a negative comment from them, they were happy with the Stadium or crowd.
2. Even in the Studio of BBC, ex Olympians had said that during intial days of the Games these are normal.
3. Ex Olympians in the BBC show even reiterated that the CWG have little significance in a Calendar preparation and as the season has ended, the athletes do not care about it or now nursing their injuries.*

*So the envious trolls can go to sleep since this is not a World Cup where we have empty stands and patchy field*:lol:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm quite surprised how well India is doing on the medal tally. Good to see!


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I'm quite surprised how well India is doing on the medal tally. Good to see!


Well, India is doing well in the medal's tally agreed. Barring shooting, the Weightlifting/Wrestling medals are not worth as much.

Just check the *CWG Gold medallists in 2006/2010 in Weightlifting and even today the Gold winner is 50 Kg below the World Record*. Say 10 Kg difference is acceptable but 40 to 50 Kg below the World Record shows the quality of field in CWG. You don't have Russians, Chinese, East Europeans to actually lift the bar.

Wrestling is a Sport in which the competition is against individuals and against oneself as in Weightlifting. Though India has won 4 Golds in Wrestling, how many of these would be translated to Golds/bronze in Asian Games next month (London 2012) every one knows the answer. Iran, Koreans, Central Asian Republics will be stronger opponents than Pakistan/Oz/English here.

*The Shooting Golds have come at World Record efforts. This excellence in performance from the athlete is wanted. Even a personal best is good which would be an Indian National record.*
Ex: Anju George in Athens '04 6.84 personal/national best in Long Jump final though finished 6th.

The only positive is that in Sports like Wrestling/Boxing/Athletics/Hockey Indians are getting a good opposition before participating in the Asian Games.

*Anyway, it is good that they are winning irrespective of the perennial weak field in some events.
As I had predicted some time back, India will win 38 Gold minimum or 52 Golds maximum in these Games and stand Second in the Tally.*


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

Guys some of you are being really unfair on posters here and shooting down anyone posting anything negative. This is an open forum so you have to take the bad with the good and lets face it there has been alot of things that have gone wrong so it is only natural for people to report it. The Indian media was the worst in reporting negative issues to be honest and blaming it on foreigners is unfair.

I appreciate India is a developing country and is inexperienced in hosting large multi sport events such as this so things won't go completely without problems but its not an excuse to cover up issues, we should still be able to discuss it on an open forum such as this. Sometimes nationalist pride can mean we can sweep things under the carpet, we should focus on the positives now that the games are underway and try and enjoy them but considering the amount of things that have gone slightly wrong which do effect athletes (e.g. the boxing scales weren't working properly) its only natural people will post something about it. Its not really constructive or helpful in this thread just calling anyone who posts something you may not like a troll or jealous (these remarks are just childish). 

Having said that i think considering the lack of experience India is still doing a good job and i am really glad they are hosting considering how hospitable the Indian public are and they sure do like a party. i hope the crowd in London's olympic ceremony could be seen stood up from their seats dancing away like i saw in Delhi's OC. But as with everything in life Delhi can and should strive to do better. Im sure these games will be great experience for India.

Personally i was worried seeing those empty seats on the first day, but looks like the organising comittee have pulled their fingers out as in the last few days and especially in the Aquatics Centre (more or less full) and even today in the Nehru Stadium considering it was the first day of the athletics the attendances were pretty good. looks like the games are finally capturing the Indian public's imagination. Altho they still need to sweep that track, alot of sand still laying around!


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> ^^
> 
> Oh don't take it personally... It was just that the person I was reply to seemed too worried so I thought that article might help him. In my opinion it's just the change. I also live outside of india and when I visit it is normal to get the delhi belly but then you just become immune to it. No matter how much care you take such as boiling the water etc I think the change just has too much effect. Some people's immune system manages and some people's can't.


no probs mate - just wanted you to know the AU team were not taking cheap shots on this, unfortunately its pretty common for gastro and flu to run through teams due to the close proximity of them training together (usually happens a few times each year for a few teams in our footy league).


----------



## antriksh_sfo (Jan 10, 2009)

*Day's Pics*

Courtesy: DayLife

*Athletics: 100 mtrs Final*









































Women's Hammer Throw









*Gymnastics: First Ever Indian Gymnastics Medal - Bronze*
















OZ winning the Individual Finals
















*Wrestling Gold for India*























*Shooting Gold for Omkar & Gurpreet*































*Archery: England wins, India settles for Silver*















Indian Women Win the Bronze









*Cycling: Oz wins again*
















*Weightlifting: Sudheer Wins a Bronze*
















*Swimming: Oz still dominate*



































































Synchronised Swimming






























*Hockey: India vs Australia : 2 - 5*






































*Boxing: Talkatora Stadium*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Great pictures. Still absolutely bummed about the Womens 100m Sprint

Medal update after only day 3 of the 2010 CWG.


```
Rank	 Nation	        Gold	Silver	Bronze	Total
1	 Australia	32	19	18	69
2	 India	        14	11	9	34
3	 England	12	23	12	47
4	 Canada	        11	2	11	24
5	 South Africa	5	5	6	16
6	 Nigeria	4	3	5	12
7	 Malaysia	3	3	4	10
8	 Singapore	2	2	4	8
9	 Scotland	1	2	3	6
10	 Kenya	        1	1	1	3
11	 Jamaica	1	1	0	2
12	 Nauru	        1	0	0	1
12	 Uganda	        1	0	0	1
```


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeha! Shambles..It would have been better if they had disqualified her straightaway, instead of letting her run and win and then dqing her:bash:. Still dont understand as to why the poms had to protest about it though hno:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

roy_sydney said:


> Yeha! Shambles..It would have been better if they had disqualified her straightaway, instead of letting her run and win and then dqing her:bash:. Still dont understand as to why the poms had to protest about it though hno:


Yeah, I definitely agree. Regardless, Sally is still the fastest woman in the Commonwealth over 100 meters - with, or without that gold medal. I too don't understand why the poms protested, but I guess they were desperate for that Bronze... Nigeria(?) protesting on the other hand, was quite understandable.


----------



## A Darter (Sep 8, 2009)

MeMumbaikar said:


> We are not using these games to improve our image.
> 
> 
> The fact of the matter is we dont need to improve our image as the economy is booming and slated to grow by 9.7% for the next fiscal by the IMF. Money is flowing in our stock markets from abroad and Foreign direct investment is rising incredibly fast.So whoever the global investor is, he/she is certainly betting on Indian growth story.
> ...


Not using the games to improve your image? Who exactly are you trying to bullsh*t? That's the point of pretty much any international event, to show off to the world, to dispell certain stereotypes about your country, and to bring in even more investment and interest to your country. So in that regard, so far Dehli is a fail. You forget that money is FLUID. Investments can flow out of India just as fast as they can go in. Let's hope this never happens, but what do you think would happen if a bomb blast went off right now in downtown Dehli? What would that do to India's image? You think you would sustain your 9% growth after that? 

Yes the infrastructure is a plus, but that's not a selling point for any country. Not even Germany would dare say "come to Germany and ride our trains". It's not trains and airports that sell a country, its it's people and the memories that visitors take with them.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

A Darter said:


> but what do you think would happen if a bomb blast went off right now in downtown Dehli? What would that do to India's image? You think you would sustain your 9% growth after that?


:lol:

if that would have been the case then we would have plunged into negative growth because the large part of foreign investment is where there is maoists problem india's largest FDI of Posco(12 billion$) is in maoists area
and btw there have been many attacks in past in delhi but that have not any affect on the FII's or our GDP growth


----------



## thehype (Oct 7, 2010)

A Darter said:


> Not using the games to improve your image? Who exactly are you trying to bullsh*t? That's the point of pretty much any international event, to show off to the world, to dispell certain stereotypes about your country, and to bring in even more investment and interest to your country. So in that regard, so far Dehli is a fail. You forget that money is FLUID. Investments can flow out of India just as fast as they can go in. Let's hope this never happens, but what do you think would happen if a bomb blast went off right now in downtown Dehli? What would that do to India's image? You think you would sustain your 9% growth after that?
> 
> Yes the infrastructure is a plus, but that's not a selling point for any country. Not even Germany would dare say "come to Germany and ride our trains". It's not trains and airports that sell a country, its it's people and the memories that visitors take with them.


It is partly true that India does not need the games, the positive growth has been very encouraging. 

However this games would have served to further enhance India's image to the rest of the world. It hasn't. If anything, it would have served as a very big warning sign to other countries about the way India as a country handles such management matters.

Having said that, the premise of such cheap labour makes it very attractive to any corporation, perhaps more than the threat of terror attacks. India itself is nothing more than a land of cheap workers and land, coupled with a great potential market, not unlike China 20 years ago. This has also forced many Indians to explore greener pastures overseas, myself included.

Infrastructure? Its just a weak excuse. Our nation has been plagues by allegations of procrastination, incapability, and bribery. Any sort of public project has been delayed and delayed, and eventually completed at ridiculous prices to ridiculous standards, just like this games has epitomized.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

If you think that these games are going to affect India's growth rate, you have to be retarded :lol:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Track cycling in Delhi has come to an end with Australia willing 12 of a possible 14 Gold medals.


----------



## A Darter (Sep 8, 2009)

Marathaman said:


> If you think that these games are going to affect India's growth rate, you have to be retarded :lol:


I never brought up growth rate, your friend did. So I was just answering him. Point is, if these games started off fantastically, Indians would be saying "look how organised we are". But now with a few problems, all of a sudden these games have nothing to do with your image. Please.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Yeah you did. You basically said that India's growth rate would not be sustainable after these games :lol:

And frankly after all the mishaps that happened during the winter games in Vancouver, I think they aren't doing too shoddy a job in Delhi, though it could have been much better.


----------



## roy_sydney (Sep 14, 2010)

^^you are wrong..I ll have to agree with A Darter here. I mean Germany's economy has been in shambles ever since Munich 1972. India you are doomed


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

> Not using the games to improve your image? Who exactly are you trying to bullsh*t? That's the point of pretty much any international event, to show off to the world, to dispell certain stereotypes about your country, and to bring in even more investment and interest to your country. So in that regard, so far Dehli is a fail. You forget that money is FLUID. Investments can flow out of India just as fast as they can go in. Let's hope this never happens, but what do you think would happen if a bomb blast went off right now in downtown Dehli? What would that do to India's image? You think you would sustain your 9% growth after that?
> 
> Yes the infrastructure is a plus, but that's not a selling point for any country. Not even Germany would dare say "come to Germany and ride our trains". It's not trains and airports that sell a country, its it's people and the memories that visitors take with them.



why dont you read my post clearly?


Unlike say south africa which was actually in the midst of a recession hosting the World cup football we are going strong.



And as i said, people investing especially from the west into india tells me that the "stereotypes" your talking about were never really a major concern.Its not as if they just started investing. Major long term investment has been pouring in since 2000.

If anything if Indian FDI laws were not so retarded the flow would be way more faster.


You have big banks like Standard Charter registering on the Bombay stock exchange and you have many other banks lining up.



so seriously get a grip and realise that these games will not have any effect on the Indian economy or global thought or whatever.


the Mumbai terror attacks stuck India even deeper and that did not even make a dent on economic growth.


If those attacks could not make a dent what makes you think these games will impact India in a good or bad way?



and about the "fluid" I dont call investing in India long term by setting up big offices and big campuses in terms of FDI as fluid.



Quite frankly your posts make no sense at all. I am not trying to belittle you in any way.


Google around and search for what the IMF has to say. Is that fair enough?

Or even the World bank just to make sure many sources say the same thing?


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

Infact despite all the big boo hoos in terms of the CWG


the very fact they went off without a security threat will actually lead to a ratings increase for our bonds.


----------



## ...aditya... (May 31, 2010)

roy_sydney said:


> ^^you are wrong..I ll have to agree with A Darter here. I mean Germany's economy has been in shambles ever since Munich 1972. India you are doomed


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

WOW The crowds have really picked up! the amount of people in JLN today! amazing!


----------



## adam_india (Oct 30, 2009)

source: smh



> *Malaysia camp blamed for swimmers' bug*
> The 16 Australian swimmers struck by a stomach bug probably picked up the infection at their training camp before arriving in New Delhi for the Commonwealth Games, the team's chief doctor says.
> 
> Dr Peter Harcourt has ruled out the competition and training pools as the source of gastroenteritis that forced swimmers Andrew Lauterstein and Hayden Stoeckel to pull out of their events in the last few days of competition.
> ...


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> WOW The crowds have really picked up! the amount of people in JLN today! amazing!


I wouldn't be getting stiff over them...


----------



## raakshas (Sep 28, 2010)

English official abuses Indian coach
Aussie athletes flip the birdie
Ponting denies runner for Laxman
It seems being sore-losers is part of the western culture.


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice pictures!! the games have been really exciting to watch so far!!


----------



## MeMumbaikar (Aug 18, 2010)

*It's not a V for victory - Aussies lose it twice at Commonwealth games*



> The Ugly Australian loser has descended on Delhi and for once they were not wearing cricket whites.
> Indians have come to expect rudeness from our cricketers. What wasn't expected was a display of petulance from our Commonwealth Games athletes as they embark on what many believe is little more than a public relations exercise.
> As the relevance of the Commonwealth Games was being questioned in past weeks, Australia's Games honcho Perry Crosswhite went so far as to call them Australia's gift to the weaker nations of the region.
> 
> ...


Read more: http://www.news.com.au/opinion/its-...es/story-e6frfs99-1225935237925#ixzz11slpnaeK


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Suncity said:


> Hockey
> 
> _photos copyright Anuj Shukla_
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Suncity said:


> photos copyright Shubham Chaturvedi
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Suncity said:


> photos copyright vinita kuma
> 
> Rope sculpture
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

has been the best games ever...hands down better than any Olympics


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

****


----------



## skyscrapercity103 (Sep 26, 2010)

OMFG so HOT

this got to be the best picture of the games. they should use this everyhwere...worldwide.

the epitome of perfection...


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

To be honest from a British perspective i am pretty pleased with the results so far.

i know that is look s like Australia are dominating, however if you aggregate the home nations medals and then take into account that none of our cycling team have gone to Dehli because of either illness or the European championships, then there is very little between these two teams. The most pleasing thing for me has been the swimming improvement.

If the UK girls improve as much again from Melbourne to Beijing to Dehli and then on to London it could be a very hard olympics for the Aussies in London, especially being a home games


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh before anyone goes crazy Skyscrapercity103 is our in-house joker... don't take his comments seriously...


----------



## Sportsfan (Jul 26, 2009)

gorgu said:


> To be honest from a British perspective i am pretty pleased with the results so far.
> 
> I know that is looks like Australia are dominating, however if you aggregate the home nations medals and then take into account that none of our cycling team have gone to Dehli because of either illness or the European championships, then there is very little between these two teams. The most pleasing thing for me has been the swimming improvement.
> 
> If the UK girls improve as much again from Melbourne to Beijing to Dehli and then on to London it could be a very hard olympics for the Aussies in London, especially being a home games


Just remember that while Australia is limited to three entries per event in most sports, every one of the "Home Nations" is allowed three each - so that is three from England, three from Wales, three from Scotland, three from Northern Ireland, three from Guernsey, three from Jersey and three from Isle of Man - so the British can field as many as 21 athletes per event to Australia's three. 

And Australians also have major championships coming up shortly in many sports including Cycling and Gymnastics where the "Top" British athletes have stayed away - if the Aussies can handle it then the Chris Hoys and Beth Tweddles and Victoria Pendletons of the world can too.


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

MeMumbaikar said:


> *It's not a V for victory - Aussies lose it twice at Commonwealth games*
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.news.com.au/opinion/its-...es/story-e6frfs99-1225935237925#ixzz11slpnaeK


No more Indian media shit news stories for you. Just because your games sucked and Melbourne and even Manchester's were far better. At least people went.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

news.com.au - it's your own shit(tier) media


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> news.com.au - it's your own shit(tier) media


I know that. It's a shit site.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

A (nearly) full athletics stadium at long last! Looks superb, and am liking the slowly changing lighting illuminating the underside of the roof.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

RobH said:


> A (nearly) full athletics stadium at long last! Looks superb, and am liking the slowly changing lighting illuminating the underside of the roof.


the empty are for reserved and there are not enough taker for that and it is 10% of the total so it means there at least 58-59k people there


----------



## T74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Marathaman said:


> news.com.au - it's your own shit(tier) media


Ignore his excuses, these two players got blasted in Australia by the media AND the general public.

Neither performed in a way that is acceptable, and what they did dominated the press here for a couple of days.

In fact most of the criticism was the officials didn't go far enough initially. They were demanding the wrestler be sent home, although that softened a bit once he publicly apologized to the referees and his opponent.

With regards to the cyclist, I think he was the writing on the wall, and he was much quicker to come out and say he was a dill. His move to step out of the team event (even before the officials decided) did at least showed some good sense.

News.com.au is a gutter news site (its the online operation for News Limited in Australia), so you do take much of what it says with a grain of salt. That being said, they were saying nothing out of line to the rest of us this time. The behavior of the two athletes was unacceptable, and not the way we want our athletes performing when overseas.


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

Sportsfan said:


> Just remember that while Australia is limited to three entries per event in most sports, every one of the "Home Nations" is allowed three each


That is not exactly an advantage, what having only three representatives from the UK actually does is sorts the wheat from the chaff.

As I said, looking at the Olympic comparisons even the medal table a bit, so should be a great contest in London


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

gorgu said:


> That is not exactly an advantage, what having only three representatives from the UK actually does is sorts the wheat from the chaff.
> 
> As I said, looking at the Olympic comparisons even the medal table a bit, so should be a great contest in London


The Brits should have a great Olympics at Home.History has proven that the home team should have its most successful Olympics ever.Given the money that the UK lottery provide,Beijing 2008 results and the government funding,the British team should easily beat whatever Australia put up in the medal table.
Personally,I have no doubt they will not find the cycling events as easy as they did in Beijing.

THe UK "should" win at least 20 Gold medals in 2012,but we all know what happens to the Poms when they are expected to acheive so high.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

As for Delhi 2010,well done to the spectators for starting to fill the stands.My question is why ,after 5 years of preparation and hype,has it taken 5 days into the games itself before the Indians start to become interested?
As for spectator etiquette,they certainly have a lot to learn.Wildly cheering double faults in the tennis,yelling out before the starting gun,and celebrating and cheering poor shots in the archery from the opposition.Its poor form.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

_Now for some lighter, more interesting news ... _
*
Thousands of condoms clog Games village drains-reports*

NEW DELHI, Oct 7 (Reuters) - Thousands of flushed condoms threaten to choke the Commonwealth Games village's drainage system, media reports said, in the latest problem to hit the venue from hidden snakes to outbreaks of dengue.

Games organisers, who won a race against time to ready the village, are now battling to clear clogged drains after thousands of non-biodegradeable contraceptives were flushed down toilets in the first week of the event.

"If that is happening, it shows that there is use of condoms and I think that is a very positive story. Athletes are being responsible," Commonwealth Games Federation President Mike Fennell told a news conference Thursday.

"We all know that encouraging safe sex is a very important thing to do."

Games organisers had provided 8,000 free condoms in the village, and the provision appears to be in high demand. One official told the Mail Today newspaper Thursday that over 4,000 had already been snapped up by eager athletes.

Shoddy construction work, fears over an outbreak of dengue fever and worries about security had meant many teams delayed their move into the village before the Games began. However, blame for the latest problem lies firmly with the athletes.

Following a decision to provide free condoms at the 1992 Olympics in Barcelona, it has become something of a tradition.

At the Sydney Olympic Games in 2000, athletes quickly used up the 70,000 free condoms provided, forcing organisers to supply another 20,000, while at the 2004 Games in Athens, the provision was doubled to 130,000.

At both the Beijing Games in 2008, and the Vancouver Winter Olympics in February, 100,000 condoms were provided for athletes.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Again old news...


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

FlagshipV said:


> Games has been really fun to watch!! So sad it's ending soon................. Did anyone notice the SSC banner yet??


i see a lighthouse


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

mihir1310 said:


> i see a lighthouse


It kind of looks like one:lol::lol:


----------



## mihir1310 (Aug 6, 2006)

Ohh I see it now !! Thanx MM


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

r3dg33k said:


> *Women 400*4 relay *


Delhi crowd has been fantastic....May it be IPL, Football Games, HOCKEY GAMES...or CWG.....Hats off to them....well done delhites....

Loved the atmosphere...great games after all initial hiccups...

wow


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

ExcitedforCWG said:


> Oh before anyone goes crazy Skyscrapercity103 is our in-house joker... don't take his comments seriously...


Calling someone a *** is hardly a joke...obviously ur in house joker is an asshole.


----------



## LeeighIam (Oct 7, 2008)

skyscrapercity103 said:


> aka..accept defeat..as usual. good boy..now go fetch


feel sorry for you...you need to get a life and better use of your time, you really enjoy being an ass don't you?? loser


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

LeeighIam, skyscrapercity103 has been banned, don't waste any more breath on him


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

ExSydney said:


> The Brits should have a great Olympics at Home.History has proven that the home team should have its most successful Olympics ever.Given the money that the UK lottery provide,Beijing 2008 results and the government funding,the British team should easily beat whatever Australia put up in the medal table.
> Personally,I have no doubt they will not find the cycling events as easy as they did in Beijing.
> 
> *THe UK "should" win at least 20 Gold medals in 2012,but we all know what happens to the Poms when they are expected to acheive so high.*


errrm didn't Great Britain finish 4th at the Beijing Olympics and Austrailia 6th or something? Beijing wasn't a home Olympics but GB still did well and better then Austrailia. Personally i don't see why it is such a big thing to see how GB will perform, their target is to finish 4th in the medals table in London but already reached that in Beijing (and nearly came third). One thing that does annoy me is the smugness of some of the aussies where they feel they are doing us a favour by attending these games allowing other nations to get a chance to compete with the 'Greats' of Australia. If Great Britain competed as one at the CWG i don't think Austrailia would be sitting so high and pretty on top of the medals table. Looking at the athletics yesterday i think we would have had a clean sweep of all the relays had we a combined team.

However i do hope as you say the expectations doesn't effect them come 2012.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh yea, well if USA and Australia merged, we would like totz own the medal table. :nuts: 

Seriously though... England's population is almost 3x ours _as is_. Not to mention England sent just as many athletes to the CWG as Australia. What more could you possibly need to top the medal table? Combined team this, combined team that.... please... I'd love to see England with a population of 20 million perform as well as Australia.


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Will737 said:


> Hows that fair? This is a stupid post.
> 
> Its not 'the brilliance of Indian Science'. I heard your supposed to be the 'joker' of the Indian forumers...your doing a shit job.


wow the Australian fake


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

RobH said:


> LeeighIam, skyscrapercity103 has been banned, don't waste any more breath on him


But he will return....


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

Its AlL gUUd said:


> Looking at the athletics yesterday i think we would have had a clean sweep of all the relays had we a combined team.
> 
> However i do hope as you say the expectations doesn't effect them come 2012.


If Jamaica decided to send a decent team,they wouldve swept the relays,including any combined UK team. 

My point remains.There was no expectation for the UK to do what they did in Beijing.Now there is,and the pressure will be on.Imagine the pressure thats going to be put on Tom Daley up against the clynical Chinese brigade and the ice cool Russians.As for Cycling..there is no way they will do as well as they did in Beijing.
The expectations will be for 20 plus gold for GB in 2012.That may not happen.


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

Great closing ceremony!!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)

See you in Glasgow in 2014!


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

Goodbye Dehli!!! One of the most thrilling games to watch.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Nehwal triumph seals India's best Commonwealth Games*
Thu Oct 14, 8:44 am ET

NEW DELHI (Reuters) – India's badminton queen Saina Nehwal clawed her way back from match point down to claim gold and secure the hosts second place on the medal table on Thursday's last day of the Delhi Commonwealth Games.

The world number three beat Singapore's Mew Choo Wong 19-21 23-21 21-13 in front of a delirious crowd at the Siri Fort complex to claim India's 38th gold of the Games and ensure her country's best finish by the slenderest of margins.

Three English attempts to win gold on the same court foundered and they remained on 37 for third place behind the hosts and Australia, who topped the table for a sixth successive Games with 74 titles.

"The crowd was really important," Nehwal said. "I've never been match point down before so I was under pressure. I think it was the toughest match of my career."

The Indian capital was again locked down for the morning marathon and ahead of the evening closing ceremony, which will bring down the curtain on 12 days of action at the $6 billion Games for 71 mostly former British colonies.

Indian police ruled out any new threat to the closing ceremony and denied any additional personnel had been deployed in addition to the 100,000 police and military who have been guarding Delhi and the various Games venues.

India's hope was that the event would display its ability to put on a world class multi-sport gathering but chaotic preparations and a series of organizational blunders turned the Games into a potential public relations disaster.

Suresh Kalmadi, the chief local organizer who bore the brunt of public anger and was booed at the opening ceremony, said he thought the 19th edition of the event had recovered well from its tumultuous start.

"All apprehensions that were there earlier, I hope they have all disappeared," he told a news conference.

"The whole Games was built around the athletes and the athletes have really enjoyed themselves... There were many challenges and we have faced up to them so I am very pleased."

Reports in British media of a specific threat to the closing ceremony again highlighted security concerns, which caused some athletes to stay away from Delhi.

"I have checked with the Delhi security people and our own Games security adviser and we have been assured that all threats have been examined and dealt with and the appropriate measures are in place to ensure good security," Games Federation chief Mike Fennell said.

Rajan Bhagat, a spokesman for Delhi police, said there had been no change to their plans.

"There is no addition to the number of security personnel," he said. "There is adequate security and there is no change in the levels of threat perception."

EXPLOSIVES INTERCEPTED

Police in the insurgency-hit region of Kashmir said they had intercepted about 50 kg of explosives last week.

"We are trying to ascertain where this was headed," a Kashmir police official told Reuters when asked if the explosives were being sent to Delhi to attack spectators attending the closing ceremony.

Police and army routinely intercept explosives and arms in Kashmir where Indian troops have been fighting a separatist revolt which has killed more than 47,000 people since 1989.

The marathon races, which started at 6 a.m. local time, drew few spectators despite a public holiday being declared in Delhi.

Kenya's John Kelai won the men's race ahead of Australian Michael Shelley with Irene Jerotich Kosgei leading home Irene Mogake in a Kenyan one-two in the women's race.

"I feel great. I am so humbled to win here. It is an honor," said Kelai. "I didn't know I could be the winner. I knew it was going to be tough."

The city's wildlife was again out in force with police chasing stray dogs away and using sticks to try and to clear monkeys from the course.

Indian's men's hockey team failed in their quest to win a first Games gold in the national sport, humbled 8-0 by triple defending champions Australia.

"I'm quite elated," said Australian Nathan Burgers. "It was a real tough one. Not only were we playing the Indians, but we were playing the Indian supporters as well."


----------



## Aadhaar (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey Jodhu


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Stuck, Hooper argues with PM's guards *
15 October 2010
Indian Express

Commonwealth Games Federation CEO Mike Hooper had an argument with members of the Prime Ministers security detail after they stopped him from leaving the Major Dhyan Chand Stadium before PM Manmohan Singh, UPA Sonia Gandhi and other VVIPs left the venue of the Australia-India hockey final.

"This is ridiculous. This is not how you treat your guests. If the PM is leaving the venue, do you want me to be stuck inside the building. I am shocked at this kind of treatment," argued Hooper, as the helpless guards looked on. Hooper was stuck at the exit along with five other Commonwealth officials.

"We can't sacrifice the security of the Prime Minister in any case. I know Mr Hooper and his status, but nobody, and this means nobody, will be allowed to leave the venue before the PM and others step out," said one of the guards.

"I respect the politicians of this country and understand that the PM and Madam Gandhi are supposed to leave, but I should be allowed to leave from somewhere at least. I have tried three other exits and all of them are blocked. I can't keep standing here like this," Hooper later told The Indian Express. "We have had a successful Games after all the initial problems. But things like these can be extremely frustrating," said Hooper. He was allowed to leave after a senior official from the Prime Minister's Office intervened.


----------



## SSCaddict (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ hooper should realise that he is the PM


----------



## sanjupalayat (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Even EX-President of India Dr APJ Abdul Kalam was body checked by securities before entering to USA!! considering this Hoppers case is forgettable!! we are sorry Hopper PM is more important for us than you!!


----------



## jerseyboi (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## anukris (Oct 3, 2010)

*bull crap by western media..!!*



hkskyline said:


> *Australian, N.Zealand media hail India as the games end*
> 15 October 2010
> 
> SYDNEY (AFP) – India defied a disastrous start to produce a safe and successful Commonwealth Games which were running smoothly by the final stages, Australian and New Zealand media said Friday.
> ...


Dude!! Dont post this bull crap from Australia/NZ ... etc., why do you even bother.. they almost blown everything out of proportion.. so Indians stopped looking into this nonsense.. !!


----------



## gorgu (Mar 16, 2003)

sanjupalayat said:


> ^^Even EX-President of India Dr APJ Abdul Kalam was body checked by securities before entering to USA!! considering this Hoppers case is forgettable!! we are sorry Hopper PM is more important for us than you!!


What a fucking stupid statement, get over yourselves, Hooper in terms of the commonwealth games has the same status as your prime minister, your president, Prince Charles or even the queen. Hooper should have been given special dispensation and it just shows a level of being unorganized and inflexibility, from this guard and the authorities that this situation eventuated.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

You may think whatever Mr...the fact is...Dr Manmohan Singh is Head of Indian Democracy and no one....NO ONE can go and meet him like that....Then it may be charles or Hooper ..Rules are Rules ....and what organiZation of work you are talking about...Do you really UNDERSTAND the difference between head of GAMES BODY and HEAD of COUNTRY.....education is must...well take care.


----------



## tuguesh (Apr 16, 2008)

Those games are a non sense anyway. Better stop that post-colonial crap. Nobody cares anyway.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

tuguesh said:


> Those games are a non sense anyway. Better stop that post-colonial crap. Nobody cares anyway.


Perhaps you, but much of the Commonwealth, particularly the territories pride in this event. It needs to evolve and go further by selecting more non traditional hosts.

More importantly, it should be downsized, not in number of athletes or sports, but in venue capacities. It should also be codified, in a sense that you MUST host the sports chosen by the Commonwealth Games Federation and not just the core sports and 7 optional ones.

It's a sporting event which is recognized by the International Olympic Committee as an event that could get the city or the country an Olympics should they bid. Just look at London, Manchester failed twice to get the Olympics and went on to host a successful Commonwealth Games in 2002. That paved the way to a successful London 2012 bid in which most would have probably said London wouldn't have gotten if Britain hadn't proven itself with the hosting of Manchester 2002.

I think it's still relevant, just needs some changes to allow more prospecting cities to bid.
http://www.gamesbids.com/forums/topic/18426-what-will-secure-the-future-of-the-commonwealth-games/


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> The lost legacy of the Commonwealth Games: How the stadia refurbished at a cost of millions have fallen into dusty disrepair


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahom...hed-cost-millions-fallen-dusty-disrepair.html


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

what a shame


----------

